# 2012-2013 NCAA Football Thread v. The Suck of the Irish



## Care

Another one bites the dust-ah.

Post all your random college football thoughts here.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

> where the fuck do you guys meet oregon fans living on the east coast



I've met a few Oregon and SEC fans that were cool people.  I am just saying Oregon fans are just as bad as SEC fans (without the results mind you) when it comes to attempting to justify Oregon's place within the college football landscape.  I base what I'm saying off of the animosity and general d-baggery displayed by the local media in Eugene, and the things that many Oregon fans assert online.

I'm looking forward to playoffs so that all the hype off the field can be proven on the field.


----------



## ChickenScratch

this thread is about tits, right?


----------



## Care

If you cut a football in half each side looks like those wierd cone-shaped tits. 

So yes.


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> Another one bites the dust-ah.
> 
> Post all your random college football thoughts here.


not only did my penis become errect it also grew some perma-centimeters after seeing minnesota on that map

cause you know the person who made that map is totally powerful and has meaning in our lives 

they could have easily put that stupid bucky badger or hawkeye logo in place of the gopher M, but those universities shouldn't even exist and hell, that's gopher territory yo


----------



## Hypnotik1

Im hoping for a KSU/Oregon NC this year. Im glad there will prob not be an SEC team this year in the NC, especially Alabama. Even though Im a LSU fan, im sick and tired of the SEC blah blah....It's taken the luster out of the sport....yawn!

Even if ND goes undefeated, I believe they will get left out. But I really think ND will drop the USC game tho....ND is running out of lives and I just feel USC will salvage some of their season by knocking off ND.....they have wayyyyyy too much talent, especially on Defense, to be playing the way that they have....that talent tho will lead to an upset of ND.

ND is everything wrong with CFB


----------



## cj

I couldnt agree more about ND they suck and play a weak ass schedule besides 2 or 3 games. I really hope to see them play Alabama or Georgia just for the LOLs of another BCS beat down for the Irish.


----------



## ChickenScratch

georgia's schedule is just as easy as ND's.


----------



## cj

Yeah Georgia did draw a favorable schedule but I still think they could roll nd


----------



## Pander Bear

I hope we get the chance.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> I hope we get the chance.



you won't.


----------



## Pander Bear

cuz the vawlez is gunna win it all


----------



## The Liberal Media

Not happening Neo


----------



## The Liberal Media

Bruins came to play today.

Wake the fuck up Kiffin(s)


----------



## The Liberal Media

Fuck OFF Kiffin and take Jesus Barkley with you

A finer pair of overated fuckwads would be hard to find. At this rate we are in danger of losing to Notre Dame as well

Bring on the Max Wittek/Cody Kessler era and please hire Jeff Fisher


----------



## MrGrunge

China Rider said:


> they could have easily put that stupid bucky badger or hawkeye logo in place of the gopher M, but those universities shouldn't even exist and hell, that's gopher territory yo



Probably should've stayed in Gopher Territory today, yo


----------



## D's

Alabama wins woo 49-0! Bring on notre dame!


----------



## Pander Bear

lol, k state and Oregon both shit the bed.

college football is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Care

I hate the SEC so much.

How awesome would it be to have the top 12 teams go to the national championship playoffs like they do in the NFL?

Notre Dame vs Alabama/Georgia NC game? No thanks.


----------



## cj

HAHA oh man I wake up from my ketamine binge to find absolute chaos!! I love it!!! SEC! SEC! SEC!


----------



## China Rider

The Liberal Media said:


> Bring on the Max Wittek/Cody Kessler era and please hire Jeff Fisher



back off he's mine!

seriously, that's not happening anytime soon

gonna pretend yesterday didn't happen, ucla and okla state winning was the only cool thing that happened


----------



## Max Power

still closing your threads at 1k.

LOL


----------



## ChickenScratch

the best thing that happened this weekend was UT losing to Vandy and Dooley getting shitcanned yesterday.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Dave Hart's list of potential candidates:  

http://outkickthecoverage.com/dave-harts-ut-coaching-list.php

1. Jon Gruden
I've been talking about this for months. NFL people are now starting to realize how real the possibility is that Gruden will be the next Vols coach. Dave Hart will make Gruden say no.
Gruden remains the top Vol target.
2. Jimbo Fisher
For whatever reason Jimbo Fisher is not happy at Florida State.
He's allowing his name to be shopped for potential openings at both Tennessee and Auburn.
Is Jimbo realizing that recruiting to Florida State and the ACC is just going to become too hard given the present and continuing rise of the SEC? Or is he just angling for a raise? Who knows? But he's in play.
3. Charlie Strong
Bona fide success as an SEC assistant coach and bona fide success as a head coach now.
4. Al Golden
With significant probation at Miami, continuing fan apathy, and a toughening ACC competitive advantage, could now be the time for Golden to jump?
He's truly in play.
5. Gary Patterson
Tennessee could have hired him over Lane Kiffin, but passed because Mike Hamilton considered him too similar to Phil Fulmer.
Since that time Patterson's teams have flourished at TCU.
Meanwhile, Phil Fulmer's era seems downright outstanding now.
Could the Vols pry him away from Texas?
I think so.
6. Dan Mullen
The only SEC coach on Dave Hart's list, Mullen is doing about as well as anyone can do in Starkville.
He's got experience and knows the league.
What could Dan Mullen do at a top-tier SEC job?
There's a belief that he could do very, very well.
I think one of these six men will be your next Tennessee football coach. 
Hart's so-called tier two candidate:
7. David Cutcliffe
This is the floor. (And I don't mean that in a negative way).
Cutcliffe wouldn't be exciting, but he's a Tennessee guy and he'd win. 
I don't think there's anyway the job falls to him, but lots of y'all have asked me what's the proverbial floor in the coaching search. 
It's Cutcliffe.    
...
I would be downright stunned if your next Tennessee football coach isn't one of these seven.
And, no matter what, just be glad you're not an Arkansas fan.


----------



## Kenickie

Care said:


>



what the hell is the tomfoolery? excited to tell CS that his team has moved to South Carolina, along with the University of Miami moving to Georgia. 

excited to see that KState and Oregon got the beat down, was very exciting. Also Les Miles' rant. What the hell is that shit? I've got the best coach in all of college football.


----------



## The Liberal Media

If the Vols were smart they would be making a beeline for Stanford DC Derek Mason 
Apart from the shootout V Arizona his defense has been nothing short of outstanding in every game this season.


----------



## ChickenScratch

The Liberal Media said:


> If the Vols were smart they would be making a beeline for Stanford DC Derek Mason
> Apart from the shootout V Arizona his defense has been nothing short of outstanding in every game this season.



ahhh....he's a fellow Northern AZ University alum.  But he is 100% a west coast guy.  Not sure if that'd be a good choice.


----------



## cj

I think Dan Mullen would be my top choice if I was an AD at Tenn or Auburn. What he has done at Miss State is pretty impressive.


----------



## ChickenScratch

crimsonjunk said:


> I think Dan Mullen would be my top choice if I was an AD at Tenn or Auburn. What he has done at Miss State is pretty impressive.



i will fucking kill myself if it's Dan Mullen.  i want jimbo.  or maybe charlie strong.


----------



## Pander Bear

if it were my team, i'd rather have dan mullen than jimbo.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> if it were my team, i'd rather have dan mullen than jimbo.



does mullen pray to the mark richt jesus or something?


----------



## ChickenScratch

and i'm still pulling for gruden.  word on the street is peyton manning is laying it on thick to gruden.


----------



## ChickenScratch




----------



## shimazu

i'd be really surprised if Gruden went to Tenn considering he can pretty much hand pick a job in the NFL

also fuck John Gruden the Eagles could have won that super bowl against the raiders. and fuck ronde barber


----------



## China Rider

Pander Bear said:


> if it were my team, i'd rather have dan mullen than jimbo.


let me guess 

cause he has hardcore football experience coaching in the nfl

errrr.... SEC

i respect the sec fans around here for their passion but don't respect them for their overall blindness and ignorance regarding any college football that isn't the sec

very very rare for a coach to quit a team and coach for a team in the same conference the _very_ next year
no names come to mind

my list for tennesee coaches:
gene chizeck
jeff tedford
derek dooley
magino+his waist line
norvelle turner
mike singletary 
petrino
lane kiffin or his sister if he has one

seriously, there are lots of good names already mentioned but i'd go with:
mike riley
oregon state, besides standford is the only few pac 12 teams to play defense, pretty well, vs potent offenses 
he's been there for awhile now, he's go to be getting burnt out
already has experiance rocking the orange and has coached in the nfl

the only problem is being head coach at tenn is nowhere near as prestigious as it was 10, 5 or even 3 years ago

bring in kent state coach as a coordinator?
that young african american coach will coaching a bcs school next year

possibilities:
cal
kentucky


----------



## ChickenScratch

The Liberal Media said:


> If the Vols were smart they would be making a beeline for Stanford DC Derek Mason
> Apart from the shootout V Arizona his defense has been nothing short of outstanding in every game this season.


Cal job


----------



## ChickenScratch

CR, the UT job is still a big time job.  They just upgraded all their facilities, have top notch talent and will be back in the mix as contenders in the next 3 years.  We'll land a big name.  Dave Hart is done fucking around and he has total buy in from the boosters to throw a dick load of money at a bad ass.  I can't wait for us to murder/rape Saban's cornbole and go back to dominating the state of Georgia for recruits like the fulmer days.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Miami Herald said:
			
		

> The NCAA has delivered a new and disturbing ultimatum to numerous former University of Miami football players: Either talk to us or we’ll believe Nevin Shapiro’s claims against you.
> 
> The NCAA last week mailed a letter to former players that allegedly committed NCAA violations by accepting gifts from Shapiro, including dinners, prostitutes, trips to nightclubs, cash and other perks. Shapiro told the NCAA that 114 players committed violations; Yahoo previously identified 72 of them.
> 
> Only players who were playing college football at the time the investigation was launched are required to speak to the NCAA. Thirteen current or former UM football players did so in 2011. So the players who were sent the letter last week are no longer playing college football; some are in the NFL.
> 
> The letter, which I obtained, gives the players a Friday deadline to speak to the NCAA. What’s surprising is that the NCAA states in the letter that it will conclude the players committed violations if they do not respond.
> 
> UM officials were privately hopeful that many of the allegations made against players who left UM several years ago cannot be corroborated. Unless the NCAA is bluffing, it appears it might take Shapiro’s word on these claims unless the players refute them.
> 
> In recent days, several players and their attorneys have been trying to decide whether to speak to the NCAA. Even Tuesday, one said he's not sure what he will do. So it’s unclear how many players will speak to the NCAA.
> 
> Here’s how the letter to one player attorney reads:
> 
> "The purpose of this letter is to apprise you that the NCAA enforcement staff is requesting to schedule an interview with your clients regarding their knowledge of or involvement in possible NCAA violations concerning the University of Miami, Florida, football program.
> 
> "Interviewing your clients is important in order for the enforcement staff to conduct a thorough investigation, and both the staff and the institution request you and your clients’ cooperation in this matter. However, at this time, all attempts to schedule and execute interviews with [blank] have been unsuccessful. As a result, this letter serves as a formal and final request by the NCAA enforcement staff for interviews with [blank] to be completed by Nov. 23, 2012.
> 
> “If we do not hear back from you or your clients by that time, the staff will consider the non-response as your client’s admission of involvement in NCAA violations. You may contact me at [blank] in order to arrange this interview. Your assistance in this matter is appreciated.”
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Molly Richman,
> 
> Assistant Director of Enforcement
> 
> ### My opinion: Regardless of whether it's bluffing or not, the NCAA - by sending this letter to former players - is being heavy-handed and manipulative. Considering the NCAA has no jurisdiction over former players, it's offensive that it would threaten to believe a convicted felon without additional corroboration. A felon, for that matter, who's in jail for a crime involving lying (a Ponzi scheme).
> 
> CHATTER
> 
> ### Keep this in mind: Shapiro claims player violations started in 2002, but the NCAA’s four-year statue of limitations doesn’t apply when there’s a longstanding pattern of willful violations that continues into the past four years. The NCAA previously told UM that it will consider invoking that “willful violators” clause.
> 
> ### Though several high-ranking UM officials believed UM should play in a bowl game if it won the ACC Coastal, a UM official said the school went with the advice of outside attorney Mike Glazier, who thought it would mitigate future penalties but was given no assurance that UM would not have any more bowl bans. Though Penn State got a four-year bowl ban this year for the Jerry Sandusky tragedy, no school has had a recruiting-related three-year bowl ban since Oklahoma State (1989-91).
> 
> One upshot, a UM official said, is self-imposing lessens the chances of prematurely losing seniors- and juniors-to-be, who could transfer and play elsewhere immediately, if UM gets a one- or two-year bowl ban, respectively.
> 
> ### Some former players are upset about UM’s self-imposed bowl ban --- “These players don’t deserve it and Miami could be punishing themselves for no reason!” Olivier Vernon told me --- but current players “were told to watch what we say,” Brandon McGee said. That's one reason why you haven't heard any current Canes voice displeasure.
> 
> ### Seniors McGee and Mike James are expected to be drafted, and UM hopes a few juniors (including Seantrel Henderson and Curtis Porter) don't turn pro, too. UM lost five early entrants to the NFL last year, but Al Golden said Tuesday: "There's a stronger relationship with a lot of these young men [now].... A lot of guys understand from last year, perhaps guys would have gone higher if they had stayed. We want to make sure they have the facts, not just leaning on one side."
> 
> ### Golden, on his WQAM radio show Tuesday night: "The thing people don't understand and accept is I want to be here for a really long time."




That shit is fucked up right there. Class A extortion.


----------



## China Rider

ChickenScratch said:


> I can't wait for us to murder/rape Saban's cornbole and go back to dominating the state of Georgia for recruits like the fulmer days.


i really hope so man

i've said it before, UT is definitely one of the only SEC teams i pull for, mainly due to their underachieving performance over the past 10 years

once they become 'bama good i'll start to hate them

always gonna hate the best team in the SEC

if axl is still alive i hop he is at least somewhat happy and healthy


----------



## ChickenScratch

Yea, he's alive.  His buckeyes are killin it this year.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Fuck Michigan

Urban Meyer is as close to god as you will find in College Football

All I have to say, and this coming from someone who usually doesnt give a fuck about what happens outside the PAC 12


----------



## The Liberal Media

Go Buckeyes

Edit ...

7-0 Buckeyes , that was quick


----------



## The Liberal Media

Braxton Miller Heisman 2013
Book it


----------



## D's

biggest game of the year!!
alabama vs' auburn
ROLL MOTHAFUCKN TIED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

when alabama win's this and beats i think it is georgia then the tide will make it to the bcs bowl.

ttown is fucking slammedpack! wish i wer there at the bryant denny stadium. i bet shits insane!


----------



## The Liberal Media

ChickenScratch said:


> ahhh....he's a fellow Northern AZ University alum.  But he is 100% a west coast guy.  Not sure if that'd be a good choice.




The guy is outstanding, watch him shut down UCLA later on today.


----------



## The Liberal Media

The Liberal Media said:


> Braxton Miller Heisman 2013
> Book it




Nailed on
Hesiman 2013 Miller
Buckeyes National Champs 2013

easy money

losing 3 scholarships is nothing for someone like Urban Meyer, in less that a year he has already transformed them into the early favorits for the 2013 National Title
They are that good


----------



## ChickenScratch

Poor Jim.  12-0 season, all for nothing. There is so much football on that I'm having a fucking panic attack.  I need 10 TV's.


----------



## The Liberal Media

ChickenScratch said:


> Poor Jim.  12-0 season, all for nothing. There is so much football on that I'm having a fucking panic attack.  I need 10 TV's.




Well if you want to look at the potential #1 overall pick Mike Glennon, the Boston College @ Ncsu game just started

Switching over to Free shoes @ Gators myself now

Stanford@UCLA later ( first half) 

Followed by the massive one
The Trojans brilliant and dominant smackdown on Notre Dame and destroying their bcs title game hopes  

Lots of good games today


----------



## ChickenScratch

Yea, gaytor game, okie game and pacific nw game are in the rotation.  I'll check in on stupid redneck bowl occasionally.  

Tennessee just escaped being winless in the sec for the first time in school history by beating the powerhouse that is Kentucky.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Just put $100 on gators to cover and over

-6.5 and 41

Great deal i reckon

I was seeing spreads upto -9 on various sites , but my dedicated bookie is awesome and gave me 6.5


----------



## The Liberal Media

If Mike Glennon is not the first pick in the NFL draft I will eat my hat

Amazing Talent and certain someone will trade into the top pick to select him

Better arm than  Matt Stafford and comparable to Luck in the way he goes through his progressions
Some of his throws are just jaw droppingly good


----------



## ArCi

If any team drafts a QB in the top 5 picks I will laugh.


----------



## The Liberal Media

ArCi said:


> If any team drafts a QB in the top 5 picks I will laugh.



QB heavy league thesedays, with the exception of a stud pass rusher like Jarvis Jones

Someone will want to trade up to get a QB, unless they really want Jones


----------



## The Liberal Media

The Liberal Media said:


> QB heavy league thesedays, with the exception of a stud pass rusher like Jarvis Jones
> 
> Someone will want to trade up to get a QB, unless they really want Jones




Goodell has fucked up the nfl to the extent that even someone like Jones might not be considered value
Everyone wants a QB
Glennon is the best QB in this class, and has an upper ceiling of franchise level QB


----------



## The Liberal Media

Fantastic breakdown of Mike Glennon 
Well worth a read 

Selected quotes 

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap1000000087375/article/nc-state-quarterback-mike-glennon-set-to-climb-draft-boards

"Charting Glennon's throws, I noticed that while he worked every area of the field, he was particularly effective in the 10- to 15-yard void between the hashes, repeatedly hitting receivers on the move on an assortment of crossing routes and square-ins over the middle. "

"While watching him work against the Tar Heels, I was blown away by the pace of his balls. Glennon unleashes laser-like tosses on out-breaking routes; he will not have any issues throwing the deep comeback to the far side of the field from the pocket. When given the opportunity to attack down the field on vertical routes, Glennon displayed excellent accuracy and touch. He routinely dropped the ball in over the receiver's proper shoulder, and he rarely forced his receivers to alter their stride"

"Elite quarterbacks must be able to inspire confidence in their teammates with their poise and performance under pressure. They must also outwork everyone in the building, putting in the time to master the nuances of the offense. Glennon exhibited all of those qualities with his strong performance against the Tar Heels. He rallied the Wolfpack back from an 18-point deficit"

"At this stage of his development, Glennon reminds me of Baltimore Ravens quarterback Joe Flacco. I can see a team falling in love with his talent when he works out in front of scouts at all-star games and other pre-draft workouts. "


----------



## The Liberal Media

Glennon has an amazing arm, not 3 current starting QB who can make some of the throws he makes

One is Vick , the other is probabaly Cutler  or at a push Aaron Rodgers
I tend to think his arm is stronger than all 3 of them from what I am seeing.


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> Yea, gaytor game, okie game and pacific nw game are in the rotation.  I'll check in on stupid redneck bowl occasionally.



same. am out of beer, catastrophe.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Fuck yes Baylor sailor.  I love the big 12 so fucking much.  Okie shoot out happening now as well.


----------



## ChickenScratch

This Baylor game is nuts.  I hope tubberville full on fights someone tonight.  OT here we come.


----------



## The Liberal Media

ok fuck these florida teams im hedging and taking the under now at 41


----------



## The Liberal Media

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weu3ShNvyvE

Its time now

Beatdown on ND


----------



## The Liberal Media

Mike Glennon 246 yards and 3 TD

27 OF 41 

# 1 Overall pick in the draft
Book it


----------



## The Liberal Media

The Liberal Media said:


> The guy is outstanding, watch him shut down UCLA later on today.



Are you watchin Vols fans? 
UCLA only  5 first downs and almost halftime

Once again the Stanford D is *OUTSTANDING *
The linebackers are amazing...

So much speed for a so called average recruititing team 
Totally shutting down the UCLA Offense

This Defensive coordinator  Derek Mason is going to make a pro team very happy very soon as a head coach

The Vols should snap him up before someone from the NFL  offers him a gig

Best College D i have seen for years considering how little they have to work with


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> I love the big 12 so fucking much.



you repulse me.


----------



## The Liberal Media

GO Trojans , lets fuck this BCS title game shit up !!!!


----------



## The Liberal Media

WAKE THE FUCK UP MAN


----------



## The Liberal Media

Fuck Notre dame I hate them so much.

USC D looked like it came to play , unlike the shitfest we saw against Oregon, but this doesnt look good


----------



## The Liberal Media

10-0 will do me, i took the over @ 46 and USC -4.5

Wittek better wake the fuck up on this next drive.

I hate Lance Kiffin so much, wish he would fuck off , he is destroying what was once a mighty program. 
Not to mention he will probabaly cost me $175 tonight

Florida covered me, but USC is gonna wipe me out

Get your shit together Lance/Wittek


----------



## The Liberal Media

Here comes the over @ 46

10-7 now

USC  slamming it to ND and potentially knocking them from the title game  is just a bonus  for me 

Fucking Love it !!!!


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'm pulling for notre dame for the first time in my life because the thought of a possibility of an all sec natty repulses me horribly.


----------



## ChickenScratch

But, speaking of sec, the egg bowl is turning out to be a great game.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Johnny majors is my favorite coach ever, and Steve spurrier is my second.


----------



## Care

Fuck notre dame i hope their team dies in a plane crash on the way tot he NC..... not really but im really mad and drunk right now.

This means ill be forced to root for eiher the SEC or ND in the NC game........ fuck college football i want my money back.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Just when we thought we couldnt get a more boring NC game than last years SEC puntfest we will be tortured with ND and Bama.

Bama will be 30-0 up by halftime and Nick Satan will win another NC.

Fuck both teams, I hope Ohio St gets the #1 in the AP Poll

Urban is a fucking genius, hands down the best coach in football.


----------



## China Rider

ChickenScratch said:


> Steve spurrier is my second.


it was awesome the week they played wofford he claimed that it was basically an SEC game cause wofford is just as good as some of those sec teams


----------



## The Liberal Media

PS fuck off Lance Kiffin, stick to recruiting cos you fucking well cannot coach, this is now 2 teams you have ruined for me, first the Raiders now the Trojans


----------



## China Rider

^ lol it's lane kiffin man, and yeah he's awful i'm suprised you remember that he coached the raiders a few years ago i assume most peole forgot or never knew about it 
his best move was sending janokowski out for a 76 yard FG

oh and it's a damn shame there wasn't 3 undefeated teams cause before k state and oregon lost brian kelly said if ND went undefeated and didn't make NC he was taking his case to the Oprah show

for real now


----------



## The Liberal Media

China Rider said:


> ^ *lol it's lane kiffin man*, and yeah he's awful i'm suprised you remember that he coached the raiders a few years ago i assume most peole forgot or never knew about it
> his best move was sending janokowski out for a 76 yard FG
> 
> oh and it's a damn shame there wasn't 3 undefeated teams cause before k state and oregon lost brian kelly said if ND went undefeated and didn't make NC he was taking his case to the Oprah show
> 
> for real now



The best thing Al Davis ever did was break out that fucking overhead projector and  refer to Kiffin as " Lance" and Cam Newton as "Kim"

Forget about his 3 superbowls, that press conference will be his abiding legacy for me 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtbLLnDR4ps


----------



## China Rider

yeah comparing jason campbell to kim newton was awesome

his tom cable firing was pretty classy too, can't recall much details but remember Romie having a great take about it

was a little bitter at the sooner/OSU final

love me some mike gundy


----------



## The Liberal Media

The Hot rumor on the Raider threads was that Cable likes to hire hookers and Punch them up.( Understandable  and believable as he did punch some glorified waterboy aka Randy Hanson)

This is perfectly acceptable behavior for Raider players under Al, but certainly wouldnt fly for a HC.

More than one or two posters on forums stated they would regularly see Cable with hot Russian hookers and coked up in North Beach


----------



## ChickenScratch

Speaking of lane kiffin, he won the UT job and Gary Peterson came in second.  Had we hired Peterson we'd be better than Bama right now.


----------



## EatMushrooms

Chizik was fired today. Nice.


----------



## D's

looks like auburn is going to need a new head coach, the word around here is that gene chizik was fired. hopefully they will have a better coach for next season because alabama could use a better challenge. 
and wow total blowout yesterday, tide rolled auburn 49-0!

yea, this might have been the best thing that's ever happened to auburn this season. maybe it will help them better next season?



> _AUBURN, AL (WBRC) -
> 
> Statement from Auburn Athletic Director Jay Jacobs on Chizik dismissal
> Auburn athletic director Jay Jacobs released the following statement Sunday afternoon in regards to the university's decision to dismiss Gene Chizik as the head football coach:_
> _
> Dear Auburn Family,
> 
> First and foremost, I want to take this opportunity to thank those of you who have reached out to me in recent days and weeks to express your concerns about our football program. You are the best fans in the country, and I appreciate your passion and love for Auburn University.
> 
> We have talked a lot in recent years about building the foundation it takes to consistently compete at a high level in the nation's toughest conference. Despite substantial investment in personnel and facilities made possible by your support, the football program did not live up to our expectations. The results of the 2012 football season are simply unacceptable at Auburn.
> 
> After suffering some tough losses in a transition year in 2011, we had hoped our team would show improvement this season. Unfortunately, it has not. The competition in our league is fierce and is currently at an all-time high, and we cannot risk falling further behind by waiting another year and hoping for improvement.
> 
> That is why after careful consideration and a thorough evaluation of our football program, I have recommended that Coach Gene Chizik not be retained. President Gogue has accepted my recommendation. Earlier this morning, I informed Coach Chizik that he will not return as head coach.
> 
> My primary consideration in making this recommendation was doing what is in the best interests of our current student-athletes and the future of our football program. That has always been my top priority, and it always will be.
> 
> While I am disappointed that Coach Chizik's career here has come to an end we will long cherish the memories of our first National Championship in 53 years. Gene and his staff will always be a part of the Auburn Family, and we wish them and their families the best.
> 
> This season demonstrated that we need a different direction to get where we want to go. We will move as quickly as possible in our search for a new Head Coach, guided by the benchmarks President Gogue and I expect. Those benchmarks are a track record as a proven winner, a commitment to playing within the rules and student-athlete academic success.
> 
> I am pleased to announce that we have put together an outstanding search committee to find our next head coach. The committee consists of several great Auburn leaders who share our commitment to competing at the highest level and who understand what it takes to succeed at Auburn. I am honored that Mac Crawford, Bo Jackson and Pat Sullivan have agreed to join our efforts to find the best coach possible for our student-athletes, the students of Auburn University and the Auburn Family. I'm proud to be part of this distinguished group.
> 
> A press conference will be held later today to formally announce this change. In the days ahead, you can expect rumors to swirl and inaccurate reports to surface about who is under consideration to be our next Head Coach. That is the nature of coaching searches at this level. I will not respond to rumors or speculative reports during the search process, but I do look forward to announcing our new Head Coach once the search is complete.
> 
> I regret that the Auburn Family, and especially our season ticket holders and Tigers Unlimited donors, have had to endure a frustrating and difficult season. You expect and deserve better.
> 
> It is time to heal and turn the page to the next chapter of Auburn football. It is time to pull together and forge ahead to the brighter future that awaits us.
> 
> We have endured tough times before, and we have always emerged stronger. I have no doubt that will be our course once again.
> 
> God Bless and War Eagle!_


----------



## ArCi

The Liberal Media said:


> Glennon has an amazing arm, not 3 current starting QB who can make some of the throws he makes
> 
> One is Vick , the other is probabaly Cutler  or at a push Aaron Rodgers
> I tend to think his arm is stronger than all 3 of them from what I am seeing.



I think Matt Stafford has the strongest arm in the league. Big Ben is up there too.


----------



## The Liberal Media

ArCi said:


> I think Matt Stafford has the strongest arm in the league. Big Ben is up there too.



I think Vick has the strongest arm, but Rodgers might be a close 2nd
Matt wouldnt be that far behind

As far as deep outs go Cutler has the best velocity

IF Jamarcus wasnt fucked up on drank, he would have the strongest arm in the NFL hands down.

But all these guys will give up their crown to Glennon next year

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URoXVwlayj8


----------



## axl blaze

*PERFECTION IS BLISS!! MICHIGAN IS OUR BICHIGAN!!

whichever team wins the BCS National Title game will enjoy an asterisk (*) next to their school's name!!*


----------



## Pander Bear

go back into hiding— beating michigan isn't an achievement.


----------



## China Rider

liberal media

i think you're a pretty fucking cool dude and enjoy your takes

but this mike glennon shit has got to stop

he might be as good as blane gabbert, christian ponder at best

gophers lost to mich state yesterday and allowed MSU to become bowl eligable 

gophers are also bowl elgy for the first time in like 3 years

prob going to play WVU and lose by 50 lol

coach kill had like his 4th midgame seizure on saturday, i hate to be a dick, but this guy needs to go, no way you can be anywhere near successful with a coach whose health is as a serious distraction like this


----------



## ChickenScratch

Liberal media is easily my favorite poster on BL.


----------



## Pander Bear

keep paying for high speed internet when you don't have a computer at home, genius.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I am not a smart man, Jennaaay.


----------



## Kenickie

clearly.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> clearly.



yea, you're easily the smartest person i know.


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> yea, you're easily the smartest person i know.



I know that honor belongs to Ed, I ain't even mad.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Ed is dumb as fuck.


----------



## ChickenScratch

kentucky got the loser stoops brother.
5-7 all day long. 

http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/blog/eye-on-college-football/21161968/


----------



## Pander Bear

isn't your second favorite team tech?


----------



## China Rider

^lawl at that second one

and arkansas offers les miles a 5 year 37 million dollar contact

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Pander Bear

...according to twitter


----------



## China Rider

i don't know i was watching minnesota v FSU and they went into breaking news to announce it

twitter is real, at least with sports

it's a loaded gun and i love bangs


----------



## ChickenScratch

i fucking love the ramblin wreck.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm shaking right now

http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2012/nov/30/report-gruden-mulls-tennessee-vols-offer/


----------



## ChickenScratch

gruden's wife....yes!!!


----------



## ChickenScratch




----------



## Pander Bear

lol


----------



## shimazu

Mike Vick does not have strongest arm in the NFL

maybe like in 2004 he did

id say either Cutler or Stafford


----------



## Kenickie

wrong thread, boy.

think i'm going to go downtown today, and wear my purple LSU swag and see if i can smell the redneck stink from the marta. tailgating down there last year was a blast when it was LSU georgia, but now it's gonna be overrun with motherlovers and father rapers from the state over.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I like how you call them rednecks but you're the one that stole a cooler of beer last year.


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> I like how you call them rednecks but you're the one that stole a cooler of beer last year.



how did i steal it when i bought it?


----------



## cj

I am in absolute disbelief its a great time to be an Alabama fan. Nick Saban deserves a new house.


----------



## Pander Bear

absolute disbelief at all the bad calls


----------



## cj

There where plenty of bad calls for both sides.


----------



## Care

Im boycotting the NC game this year.


----------



## MrGrunge

Ok, so Nebraska got creamed last night.  At least they put up this little nugget to keep us all entertained:






It's the power of the fro:


----------



## D's

Looks like Alabama is SEC champions again this year, and well be headed to the natty's! The game was a fucking nail biter tho! the final minute i was off my rocker it was pretty intense! now,alabama somehow pulled thru at the last fucking second, georgia was within what? like 10yards from scroing a touchdown? sofucking close! the clock ranout for them and alabama won!
goodday for alabama fans!


----------



## Kenickie

crimsonjunk said:


> There where plenty of bad calls for both sides.



the absolute worst was the late hit to aaron murray. we all saw it, we all knew it was bad, still, no flag.


----------



## Pander Bear

Ya, there were bad calls on both sides. Seems like alabama fans think the tipped ball wasn't tipped. I can say that it was a very very close call. The trapped ball was definitely trapped, though.

Lacey is a beast. The third quarter drive by bama was absolutely crazy. Chewed up so much clock— the whole game seemed like it went by really really fast.


----------



## cj

Kenickie said:


> the absolute worst was the late hit to aaron murray. we all saw it, we all knew it was bad, still, no flag.



I agree though I dont think it had any effect on the outcome of the game. Bama drove down to the five before time ran short and kicked the FG.


----------



## China Rider

all the juniors and seniors on the northern illinois team headed to the orange bowl were recruits of current minnesota coach and seizure enthusiast jerry kill

maybe there is hope


----------



## China Rider

> That sentiment is shared by famous Tech alum Karl Malone, who ripped his school on Twitter Sunday. "I am Bulldog to the core, I am heartbroken and embarrassed that our university would do this to Tech Nation," wrote the NBA Hall of Famer. "To our football and staff this … is exactly what is wrong with our university. Now it's time to get former athletes to run our program. I'm [6-foot-9] and not hard to find."


----------



## nowdubnvr6

My poor razorbacks. (( Bad year.


----------



## Kenickie

i fucking love twitter






congratulations chickendick


----------



## Care

Oh great now we all have to wait a month until the next relevant college football game.

Fun.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Heisman 2012








Heisman 2013


----------



## EatMushrooms

And Johnny Football wins the Heisman. Good thing too, I was going to shit a brick if they gave it to that fag from ND.


----------



## Kenickie

johnny football won the heisman football lol. well congrats, first freshman like ever


----------



## Kenickie

brad wing might have played his last game ever as a tiger  he's suspended for the peach bowl for a positive drug test and rumors are at fever pitch that he's going to enter the draft.  i told CS last time i saw him that i was worried teh wheels on the LSU bus were going to fall off. my team seems to have a drug problem. 

at least we have a rockstar


----------



## ChickenScratch

how is anyone that isn't a stupid fucking hipster gonna know who the fuck that is?  i hate it when you hipster up football.  you do that a lot.  fuck you.


----------



## Kenickie

idk man it's sleigh bells? that one band that did that one thing with that one funkadelic song?

you'd do the same thing if a band you really liked was some how, unbelievably vols fans.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm gonna Kenny Chesney the fuck out of this thread in two fucking seconds.


----------



## China Rider

i think it's time we ban all woman from football threads


----------



## Kenickie

only if we ban fucking junkies too, am i right?


----------



## China Rider

lol yes

you are


----------



## The Liberal Media

Some of these noname bowls are pretty decent.

First the game in the superdome earlier, shame East Carolina lost that one.
And now a decent game between Washington and Boise St
25-23 to Boise in the 4th


----------



## Care

Fresno State basically just got trashed in their bowl game by one man....... Margus Hunt.






Dude is a freak of nature, mark my words he'll be terrorizing QB's in the NFL for years to come.

In the first half he had three tackles for loss, two sacks, two forced fumbles and a safety.

Evidently he is some guy from Estonia that had never played football before a year ago.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Care said:


> Fresno State basically just got trashed in their bowl game by one man....... Margus Hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude is a freak of nature, mark my words he'll be terrorizing QB's in the NFL for years to come.
> 
> In the first half he had three tackles for loss, two sacks, two forced fumbles and a safety.
> 
> Evidently he is some guy from Estonia that had never played football before a year ago.



Great to see some more European based guys getting in on the act.

The 2013 draft already has ONE surefire european player as a top 10 pick
 Bjoern Werner
Wont be surprised if he is taken in the top 3 picks.

Hopefully guys like Hunt will carry that tradition, but to be realistic NFL scouts really frown on lack of experience.

Remember when Houston drafted Amobi Okoye 10th overall and he had zero experience, look at how he turned out to be a bust


----------



## Care

What he lacks in experience he makes up for in ridiculous athleticism. He holds a bunch of junior World records in track and field and is still growing.


----------



## Stripes314

I hope that N. IL beats FSU in the Orange Bowl.  I would seriously laugh my ass off.

I am pissed we (Missouri Tigers) flopped so hard this year.  We better start winning next year, or Pinkel is gone.


----------



## HighonLife

^^doubtful

i think it woulda been alot more interesting if they woulda had louisville play N. illinois and let UF n FSU get a rematch


----------



## Pander Bear

if you turn up the wku/cmu game, and close your eyes, you can pretend its a much better game.


----------



## Care

Can someone explain something to me?

A common argument I hear against a college football playoffs is that the school make a lot of money with the bowl games. How is it that these bowl games make more money for the schools than a playoffs would? The stadiums are seriously empty except for the top few bowls. A playoffs would have more games, and more games that actually matter to draw a crowd. How do these bowl games make money of no one goes?


----------



## HighonLife

prob cuz of the money they get for the sponsorship of all these no name bowls

if there is a playoff its doubtfull that people are gonna pay as much money to say this is the little ceasers round 1 game between blank n blank

i mean there will always be sponsorship but atleast with the bowls one company gets to slap their name on the whole game

atleast thats what makes sense to me but you ask a good ? who knows what the real answer is


----------



## Kenickie

^^^ basically it. the sponsors of the bowls dish out money to the teams to play them. the better the bowl, the more money you get. i don't think anyone really starts getting paid unless you're in the top 5 or so. cotton, peach, sugar, orange, rose. and usually those teams have so much money, what does it matter if allstate buys you new weights for your weight room?

this is a list of everyone's payouts : http://www.collegefootballpoll.com/bowl_games_bowl_schedule.html

Clemson is going to get 3million dollars for playing LSU in Peach Bowl.


----------



## The Liberal Media

How does the revenue sharing work now?
Few years ago, it was the conference that split the bowl money for all teams, regerdless. Ie USC would have to share their Rose Bowl money with the other ( at that time) 9 teams.

I think I read somewhere that the next deal will be along the lines of* $7.3 Billion *for the next 12 seasons.
Madness

Then again college football involves serious money, even from  the Schools POV, Afterall each Scholarship a place like Stanford is awarding is ballpark a quarter of a million dollars and closer to $300k if the guy redshirts.( especially when you factor in the housing etc)

So assuming half the guys redshirt , a school like Stanford is  probably laying out in the region of approx $24 million for a full 4 year class of 4/5 year grads
Gotta make that back.

Revenue sharing is a hot topic now 

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/8620591/commissioners-discuss-access-bowl-limit-revenue-sharing-sources-say


----------



## The Liberal Media

And for the record I love the bowls, only seen the 2 on saturday so far

Will watch todays ones, only problem I have with them is the weather at some, why the hell play one in Boise,Washington DC, Yankee stadium etc

Looking forward to the music city Bowl to see Mike Glennon, been on his bandwagon for a long time now.
The Latest Walterfootball mock has him going 6th overall to Buffalo

http://walterfootball.com/draft2013.php

As I predicted BEFORE the season started, Geno Smith is also projected as the #1 overall there

But there are also a lot of rumors now that Kansas City will take Mike Glennon with the #1 overall pick if Pioli keeps his job


----------



## The Liberal Media

David Fales is a terrific QB, lots of raw skill

Will be a first rounder in 2014 draft
Possibly even a top 5 pick


----------



## China Rider

The Liberal Media said:


> http://walterfootball.com/draft2013.php



man i like the looks of that

have rams taking #1 rated G in chance warmack(bama) at their pick of #17

and with the pick they get from the skins the rams would take #1 rated S in kenny vaccaro(texas)
i like how the person who wrote this understands that current rams S craig dahl must GTFO


----------



## The Liberal Media

Breakdown on Glennon coming into his bowl game.

This game will make or break him, a decent game and he cements himself as the #1 overall pick.

Tom O Brien says Glennon is a better prospect coming out of college than Matt Ryan was ( and O Brien coached both of them)....

Quarterback Mike Glennon stands a staggering 6′-6″. A size that rivals other NFL quarterbacks like Joe Flacco, Brock Osweiler, and Ryan Mallet. Glennon entered North Carolina State ranked as the 3rd best pro style quarterback in the nation. Andrew Luck just happened to be 4th on that list, and a plethora of well known passers are also among that group.

Coming this April, Mike Glennon could possibly be drafted in the first round of the NFL draft. This just happens to be a time when the Kansas City Chiefs are in dire need of a franchise signal caller (Shocker, I know). But it’s not just his measurables that have scouts, and coaches intrigued. He operated a system that had a fair amount of pro style looks during each game. Being able to take the snap from under center sounds like such a simple aspect, but it’s something all teams love in a quarterback. It brings a different element than what a pure spread, shotgun quarterback can allow a team to do.


Strengths: Glennon was able to make a comeback, game winning drive against the best defense in the nation against the pass, Florida State. The drive was only 43 yards, but he converted a clutch 4th and 2, and a 4th and 10 at one point. He can make any throw in the game, and has great velocity on his throws. His height is an advantage, although even at over 230lbs, looks like he could add a little weight to his frame. He’s a true pocket passer, and really shouldn’t be used outside the pocket very often. Does a great job of driving off his back foot, and can hit the three-step out route with ease.

His release is over the top, quick, and doesn’t have much wasted motion. His throwing motion reminds me of Eli Manning. He can throw the deep ball with the best of them. Puts a solid arch on his deep passes, and shows nice touch on the underneath routes. He isn’t overly elusive in the pocket, but will usually do a solid job shuffling his feet, and feeling the pressure around him.

He will go through hot streaks where he seems unstoppable, and will consistently hit all of his throws, but it will fade away during a game. He spreads the ball around very well. Won’t just hit one side, or one receiver all game. He hits all nine zones of my passing chart in most games. He does an excellent job of using his body to align himself better for making throws to his 2nd or 3rd read, and reads the blitz very well and accurately hits the hot route, usually a shallow cross.

Weaknesses: Will have a few errant passes each game that just seem to happen for no reason. He plays extremely conservative against good defenses, and will check down on plays where a deeper route may have been open. At times he will mis-read a zone defense, and appears to just forget when a route should be coming open against a specific alignment. Against the blitz he will routinely throw off his back foot, and will not step into his throws. It effects his velocity on the throws, and accuracy. He will take the shots in the pocket, but will not put his body second to make a perfect throw. He needs to work on becoming more consistent with moving the safety with his eyes. On certain routes, he will stare down his #1 read, and then force a pass regardless of coverage.

Although NC State ran plenty of I-formation looks, he didn’t sell the playaction very well on a consistent basis, and at times just seemed to go through the motions. His ball placement is just average in man to man situations. Seems to be a space thrower. I’d like to see him do a little better job of leading a receiver and throwing away from the defender consistently. He has a habit of getting stripped in the pocket when taking a sack. He will test his luck and throw back across the field at times. Was nearly intercepted on his game winning drive against the Seminoles because of this.

Summary: Glennon comes across as a poised leader on the field, and just the way he handles his team on the field and during each play. He’s a competitor, and even if his team is behind by a large margin, will continue to battle back. He’s a guy that could probably be plugged into an NFL system from day one, and learn that way rather than sitting for a year. I could see him having a season similar to that of Andy Dalton in his first year in the NFL, but he needs to be on a team with some talent. NC State receivers dropped seven passes against North Carolina this year. The key to Glennon being successful in the NFL will be his ability to not be afraid to take a hit against pressure, and keep his eyes downfield against the blitz. To me, he’s worth a mid-first round pick only because quarterbacks hold more value than any other position, and because he has all the physical tools you look for in a QB.


----------



## The Liberal Media

That Military Bowl attendance is a disgrace.

What does that stadium hold? 54,000
How many there?

Would be amazed if it was more than 15,000 now in the 4th and anything over 25,000 for the game
Bowling Green are terrible and a bunch of bad losers to boot

David Fales will be a starting QB in the NFL, He is that good
At this moment he is probably a 20th to 32nd pick in the 2014 draft, but certainly a first rounder

If he can play well next year,can be a top 5 pick


----------



## The Liberal Media

UCLA got schooled
Didnt watch the end of the Duke game turned off when it was 16-3, it was way too late but saw the highlights now, looked like a decent game

Planning to watch every muthafuggin bowl game from now on !!
Yes even this crapola one on right now with UL- Monroe getting schooled

Personally I am glad  Barkley wont play in the Sun bowl, lets us see what we got in Wittek


----------



## China Rider

let's go gophers, mineke car care bowl motherfuckers!

liberal media, take the over on .5 seizures for coach kill

dude's a wreck, it's his first bowl game with minnesota and probably his first time ever in awful texas


----------



## Kenickie

i am very excited to take our resident professional gaysexual palestinian poet Jamshyd to his first ever ~american football experience~ monday night. after we watch georgia tech get slaughtered, of course, earlier in the day. i hope he brought purple clothes, i don't want to lend him any of mine.

today i guess i'm watching wvu syracuse and texas oregon state. not much else on.


----------



## HighonLife

^^hope clemson puts up a good fight, hell i hope they win but realistically i just hope they make the ACC look decent



China Rider said:


> dude's a wreck, it's his first bowl game with minnesota and probably his first time ever in *awful texas*



where in texas have you been? its not amazing but its far from awful


sucks TCU didnt win, i was hoping teams from the state of texas would go undeafeted, something tells me A&M is gonna get OU this year, typically these are both two teams i wont route for but A&M surprised me this year in the SEC and when it comes down to the lesser of 2 evils ill take a texas team over the fuckin sooners anyday



oh n just for good measure GO FSU!!!

EDIT: oh yea, i know in years past the general consenus of most of the posters in here is FUCK ND, but is there anyone here rootin for the irish in the NC? i know im not, they are a team i love to hate, makes me sad it was this time last year FSU got em in thier bowl game n after a year FSU couldnt muster up a NC caliber season but ND did


----------



## Care

Kenickie said:


> i am very excited to take our resident professional gaysexual palestinian poet Jamshyd to his first ever ~american football experience~ monday night. after we watch georgia tech get slaughtered, of course, earlier in the day. i hope he brought purple clothes, i don't want to lend him any of mine.
> 
> today i guess i'm watching wvu syracuse and texas oregon state. not much else on.



I can just hear his cynical comments now.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Has anyone ever taken a preseason #1 team and by seasons end  turned it into a unranked team playing and possibly losing to another unranked team in some godforsaken bowl.

Lance Kiffin take a bow.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

This has to be the worst college football season of all time. 

And I say that every year. 

Each college football season has been worse than the one before it. 

That means, if you catch me during a college football season, that college football season is the worst season, I have ever witnessed, in my life.


----------



## The Liberal Media

3 said:


> This has to be the worst college football season of all time.
> 
> And I say that every year.
> 
> Each college football season has been worse than the one before it.
> 
> That means, if you catch me during a college football season, that college football season is the worst season, I have ever witnessed, in my life.



http://fora.tv/2012/05/08/Ban_College_Football

Well some think it should be BANNED


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

The Liberal Media said:


> http://fora.tv/2012/05/08/Ban_College_Football
> 
> Well some think it should be BANNED




They'll be playing flag football soon enough with all the rule changes, so if it comes to that (and/or if Miami isn't back in two years) I'm all for it. Old white dudes like Goodell are killing the NFL, and seemingly every rule change instituted by the NFL makes its way into college football. Football is a dying sport. 

You throw in some hardcore santioned SEC corruption and the fact that some college football teams are held to higher standards than others (where the SEC teams aren't held to any standards at all, and Miami has been investigated for two years over uncorroborated lies from a convicted ponzi schemer), and the sport can pretty much go fuck itself.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Outback bowl was a pretty decent watch.
Looking forward to the Grandaddy of them all.
I expect Stanford to roll in this one.

If Nunes didnt start for Stanford this year , I think they would probably have been playing Bama next week for the National Championship.
Hogan made the offense look way better
Their TE tandem is beastly as well. Both will be starters in the NFL, will be interesting to see if the Badgers can stop them


----------



## The Liberal Media

This game has turned into an awesome defensive battle


----------



## Care

Stanford!


----------



## HighonLife

yall see how many empty seats there are in this orange bowl?

i woulda rather seen Florida v Florida State n they would filled the stands if it woulda been a rematch in Miami


----------



## The Liberal Media

Stanford go from strength to Strength

They just got a solid verbal from the #1 HS Quarterback in the Nation after yesterdays Rose bowl win 
Dudes name is Keller Chryst

His dad is the QB coach of the Niners and Harbaugh  was the one who sold him on Stanford.

http://blog.sfgate.com/49ers/2012/11/12/son-of-49ers-qbs-coach-reminds-harbaugh-of-luck/

They also have some cat called Barry Sanders JR 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5djLHXt7gcI

I heard his dad was a good NFL player. But he is supposed to be a better HS player  than his dad !!!

He Chose Stanford over Oklahoma, Florida and Alabama, which speaks volumes for where Stanford and the PAC12 is and how they can compete with the SEC and the Texan Schools 

A program( and conference) on the rise....

So glad that the PAC 12 Can rape Texas HS ball now


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

lol at Florida.


This is the only good thing that happened all season.


----------



## Max Power

3 said:


> lol at Florida.
> 
> 
> This is the only good thing that happened all season.



Fuck UF.


----------



## Pander Bear

bet tennessee wishes they pulled out all the stops for charlie strong


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Max Power said:


> Fuck UF.



LMAO. Perfect.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Teddy B is the truth

Look forward to seeing next seasons Heisman race between himself  , Johnny Football, Tajh Boyd , Kevin Hogan, David Fales & Braxton Miller

Yes a QB will win it again


----------



## EatMushrooms

KSU and Oregon should be pretty entertaining. After watching Baylor dismantle KSU a few weeks back, I can only assume that Oregon will put up at least 35 in the first half.


----------



## China Rider

i didn't watch a single second of the game but i'm happy as hell louisville won, cause i hate FLA and if you ever watch a louisville home game they play the opening to 'right now' by van halen before the snap every time their opponent is facing a 3rd down(unless they only did it for the cincy game, doubt it)...so fucking lolawesome considering how loud it's played and pretty much isn't stopped until the play is snapped...and of course how cheesy the song is






just listen to that and try not to lol thinking that that is louisville's defensive secret weapon

it's rare to hear college venues play music over the PA..usually it's strictly rah-rah fight songs played by the band, NOT @ UL!!!

you prob don't think it's as funny as i do, but whatever


----------



## Care

If there was any way possible that both ND and Bama could lose the NCG, I would pull for that.

However my SEC (and especially Alabama) hatred runs much deeper than my casual dislike of ND, so GO IRISH!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

The Liberal Media said:


> Teddy B is the truth
> 
> Look forward to seeing next seasons Heisman race between himself  , Johnny Football, Tajh Boyd , Kevin Hogan, David Fales & Braxton Miller
> 
> Yes a QB will win it again




Running back Duke Johnson will be in it. Kid is one of the most incredible running backs I have seen in my lifetime. 


Off chance of Stephen Morris being in it as well, the Miami offense will be sick next year, and the kid has more weapons than any other QB in the country. And a killer offensive line. And Duke Johnson + next freshman sensation Alex Collins (most likely).


----------



## EatMushrooms

It took Oregon all of 12 seconds score and go for two. lol


----------



## HighonLife

Care said:


> GO IRISH!



admins, take this mans modstick away n ban him


----------



## Care

^ You would prefer Bama win AGAIN?


----------



## The Liberal Media

I would like Bama to win so that Satan can fuck off back to the NFL !

ND's schedule was such a joke this year, they will get rolled in the NC game
As stated in one of my previous posts, if David Shaw benched Josh Nunes a bit earlier, then Stanford would have been unbeaten. and played for the NC

Speaks volumes that ND almost lost at home to a Nunes led Stanford team whose offense looked putrid under his leadership.
Probably the most dissapointing College QB since the likes of Kyle Wright and John Brantley, especially when you consider he had to follow in the footsteps of Luck and was himself a very highly touted HS prospect.

Roll tide !!!


----------



## The Liberal Media

EatMushrooms said:


> It took Oregon all of 12 seconds score and go for two. lol




That did make me laugh, was a good game though.
Priceless to see Kleins face on the sideline each time the Ducks scored.

Great college player, but thats all she wrote, Will probably be a UDFA when it comes to draft time.


----------



## HighonLife

Care said:


> ^ You would prefer Bama win AGAIN?



you're god damn right

not to mention i cant fuckin stand ND, and the majority of thier fans either, but i have no dislike of Bama

plus my manager is from chicago n is a ND fan, i got a 2 paid days off riding on this


----------



## Pander Bear

why is nobody posting the clowney gifs. Shit is awesome.


----------



## HighonLife

^^ it was fuckin amazing

having said that ive seen the hit enough times already i dont need to see it anymore

dudes a beast tho there is no doubt about it


----------



## The Liberal Media

Johnny Football on prime time tonight

Cant wait.

Dude is the best thing to have happened to College Football since  Reggie Bush


----------



## ChickenScratch

i fucking hate johnny football.


----------



## The Liberal Media

ChickenScratch said:


> i fucking hate johnny football.




Lol dude he is the only good thing that has happened to college football for years

If not for him we would still be watching Lou Houltz and his slobbering all over his bib

For fuck sake Lou you have the $$ get the dental work done

The whole country creamed itself over that overated POS Matt Barkley just cos he won a game at ohio st as a freshman ( where he did nothing on the gamewinning drive but hand off) 

Its nice to have a real player that the media likes , one who can actually play

I am starting to hate everthing  about Lance Kiffin and USC and the overated QB recruits they have ( and thats coming from a USC FAN)
Max Wittek was supposed to be the best HS Quarteback in the nation? Gimme a fucking break he looked like a turd against Gtech and thats with a month to prepare

Aaron Corp was a way better QB than Matt was before Pete Carroll threw him under a bus 

Johnny FB is the truth


----------



## ChickenScratch

i really just hate aggie and all their stupid homoerotic traditions.  i hope OU beats them by 74 touchdowns.


----------



## HighonLife

i yove watchin you holtzzz

its probably zee mosht intertaining announsher in college football

i cant stand the aggies or OU i just wanna see a damn good game but i hate em both equally so ill give the edge of my favoratism to the Tx team


----------



## The Liberal Media

HighonLife said:


> i yove watchin you holtzzz
> 
> its probably zee mosht intertaining announsher in college football
> 
> i cant stand the aggies or OU i just wanna see a damn good game but i hate em both equally so ill give the edge of my favoratism to the Tx team



I always switch off when he comes on.
Fucking senile fucktard

Another reason I hope ND gets buttfucked on Monday

These greedy bastards are making $13.5 million off this bowlgame as they are an independant and dont have to share tv revenue as well.

If they were in a conference they have to split the money 10 or 12 ways with all the other teams

No wonder they wont/dont join a conference... Greedy cunts 

reason # 181726 to hate Notre Dame

Roll Tide !!


----------



## HighonLife

blows my mind that he was an inspirational coach, how do you take him seriously, how do you not laugh him off




The Liberal Media said:


> Johnny FB is the truth



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxPTAptg-6o


----------



## The Liberal Media

ChickenScratch said:


> i really just hate aggie and all their stupid homoerotic traditions.  i hope *OU* beats them by 74 touchdowns.



Its not like OU is any better with that stupid Schooner wagon or whatever the fuck it is

Both schools are lame.

Neither of  them know anything about academics.

Remember when  OU claimed  Sam Bradford was like a 3.7 gpa in finance and then he went on to score like 36 in his Wonderlic ??

Tells you all you need to know about how they massage their academic figures 

Ryan Fitzpatrick of Harvard scored 48 out of 50  and rumor is he finished the test with 2 mins to spare


----------



## The Liberal Media

HighonLife said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxPTAptg-6o




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykxRc-kSH74

FUCKIN A


----------



## ChickenScratch

nobody gives a fuck about stupid academics.


----------



## ChickenScratch




----------



## HighonLife

^agreed


----------



## The Liberal Media

ChickenScratch said:


> nobody gives a fuck about stupid academics.



Thats cos schools west of the Mississippi actually want their students to be able to read and shit

I am from California ( ORIGINALLY)

Guess we know how to " reed and rite" there

Unlike you redneck bastards


----------



## China Rider

if that was the obc running the ball, clowney would have been the one currently in the ICU awaiting for a head transplant 

obc = old ball coach = spurrior


----------



## XoxoMaryJane

Spurrier is awesome! He has done a lot with our football program. I have a lot of respect for the old ball coach! Our season was bittersweet we lost one of the best players ever Marcus Lattimore not only an outstanding player but an exceptional young man. Being a South Carolina Gamecock fan means loyalty because we have experienced a whole lot of losses but when you experience the sour it only makes you appreciate the taste of the sweet wins that much more.


----------



## China Rider

i'm pretty sure if you google mike glennon bluelight is the first result

nothing wrong with that buddy, you dig the guy and keep talkin' him up, stay proud friend 

i want to see him be successful mainly cause i think you'd be such a happy uncle


----------



## EatMushrooms

Glennon looked like a big old bag of ass in his bowl game. No big deal, most QB's usually look bad against Vanderbilt  

Side note, Johnny Football just made those dumb fucks from Oklahoma look like high schoolers. I hope he scores 10 touchdowns.


----------



## Kenickie

this game sucks so far
(third quarter)

a&m is only up by a point.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I can't believe this team lost to Florida and LSU this year.  They will own the sec next year.


----------



## HighonLife

Kenickie said:


> this game sucks so far
> (third quarter)
> 
> a&m is only up by a point.



im just curious how you figure a game that is 14-13 at the half/start of the third isnt a good game?

i mean by the time im posting this A&M is kickin the shit outta OU n its no longer a game but how can you say a close game isnt a good game


----------



## Kenickie

HighonLife said:


> im just curious how you figure a game that is 14-13 at the half/start of the third isnt a good game?
> 
> i mean by the time im posting this A&M is kickin the shit outta OU n its no longer a game but how can you say a close game isnt a good game



i turned it on right then and nothing was happening. 5 minutes later and a&m scored 20 points. it went from 3 and outs on every play to a blow out in under 10 minutes. i was also not really watching. i'd look up and suddenly 14 points. i don't even know what happened.


----------



## HighonLife

^^ ok well yea the 3rd was pretty one sided i get that

i just thought u were sayin that at the half it was a shit game


----------



## EatMushrooms

Johnny Football is a fucking demon or some shit. Nobody is that good at football through natural means.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Johnny must have some voodoo shit going on, maybe he sold his soul. 
All I know is that he is electrifyingly good.

Certainly my favorite college player now(especially with Glennons career over   lol )


----------



## ChickenScratch

I still hate his aggie guts, but that little shit put on an absolute clinic last night, just like he did against stupid bammer.


----------



## The Liberal Media

ChickenScratch said:


> I still hate his aggie guts, but that little shit put on an absolute clinic last night, just like he did against stupid bammer.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSBmk044W_Q

He was amazing,
Going to order my number 2 Jersey now 

If Drew Brees and Barry Sanders were cloned and mixed

You would get Johnny Football


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'm excited for his sophomore slump.


----------



## EatMushrooms

Time for some NC game. Anybody watching it/give a fuck at all?


----------



## HighonLife

damn right im watchin it


i am def rootin for BAMA but so far this is a joke, i wanna see a good game too

i mean if BAMA spanks em ill be happy but i wantin to watch a GAME


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Meh.



I'm hoping a stadium fire wins tonight.


----------



## dmtmate

I like the fire scenario


----------



## XoxoMaryJane

This is ridiculous :/ I was hoping for at least a game!!!!!! Have to pull for Bama bc they are part of the SEC but I am not a fan OMG another touchdown! The fire you speak of needs to be lit under Notre Dame asses!!! Damn it's a BCS game after all!


----------



## HighonLife

i was watchin espn this afternoon and lou holtz was hilarious, i was hopin he was doin the halftime show but he's not


----------



## EatMushrooms

Looks like my 24-3 prediction was way off. This game looks like Bama playing Auburn or Arkansas from earlier this year.


----------



## China Rider

notre dame let down an entire nation and that's why i hate them

the best bowl game(that featured solid teams) was michigan/south carolina


----------



## EatMushrooms

This shit cracked me up so bad.


----------



## Care

At least next year we'll have a NCAAF playoffs and a faggot ass joke of a team like ND will be nowhere near the NC.

Absolutely pathetic, I want my money back. Fuck you college football, this is even bigger damnation on the status quo postseason than last year.


----------



## HighonLife

Cant wait for college playoffs



China Rider said:


> notre dame let down an entire nation and that's why i hate them
> 
> the best bowl game(that featured solid teams) was michigan/south carolina



an entire nation?

hardly.

and while the MICH SC game was damn good id say the LSU Clemson game was better but thats just me


----------



## Kenickie

this game makes both my team and boyfriends team look wayyyyy better. sec 7 in a row.


----------



## Care

^ die

I wish it was georgia, or even LSU winning.

I dont even know why I care about this dumbass farm league for the NFL. Its like AAA baseball but its somewhat entertaining because its football and people care about it.

Get a 12+ team playoffs together to make it legitimate, until then its an SEC circle jerk.


----------



## Stripes314

SEC >>>>>


How has the SEC not won the respect that they get?


----------



## XoxoMaryJane

China Rider said:


> notre dame let down an entire nation and that's why i hate them
> 
> the best bowl game(that featured solid teams) was michigan/south carolina



I really thought ND would have played better! Last nights game really sucked! Although Bama is in the same conference with my Gamecocks! I still wanted to see a good game.


----------



## Kenickie

Care said:


> I wish it was georgia, or even LSU winning.



don't we all? but that wouldn't change anything. still 7 in a row, still getting play off games down here, still hearing the crowd chant SEC SEC after taking out their starters. i'm now just upset bama couldn't shut em out. i wake up and i don't have to live in a world where notre dame is important. i am as happy as i could be, under the circumstances.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> this game makes both my team and boyfriends team look wayyyyy better. sec 7 in a row.



just stop.

this isn't a win for the SEC.  this is a win for bama.  again.  

it's nice that you pull for bama to win, again.  you do realize that this just means every single fucking 5 star recruit in the nation will just want to go to bama, and NOT LSU, right?  

your SEC fluff makes me sick to my stomach.  that game was fucking horrible.  i hate alabama so fucking much.  but not as much as georgia.


----------



## Kenickie

no, you just stop! don't talk to me. you're not my friend, you never were! i don't care how you feel about football because you're a loser. all around fucking loser, you and tennessee and the fucking falcons who are going to lose to another bird team and your dumb hate for anything that could even be construed as positive in your shitty football life. but no. you'd rather be a fucking wasteoid shit head.

i'm tired of you smacking and pinching my ass when you think no one is looking. i'm tired of having to confirm for you, that yes, that is in fact racist. i'm tired of coming over to see you to just scrape you off the couch on sunday afternoons and help you to your feet to walk the dog, to get food, to go outside, like i'm some concerned ex girlfriend. i'm tired of putting in all the effort and you not even giving two fucking shits. 

fuck you. i hope you get hit by a drunk driver in your shitty neighborhood. don't talk to me anymore.


----------



## ChickenScratch

awesome.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Stripes314 said:


> SEC >>>>>
> 
> 
> How has the SEC not won the respect that they get?




Its not about respect at this point.  Everyone outside the SEC fanbase is tired of watching SEC teams win the the national championship every year (last 7 as it turns out).  However, with the new playoff format and a couple of years for Urban Meyer to get his program running at the OSU, it will all change I'm sure.  Hell, maybe even Chip Kelly will give his D side of the ball some love and figure out how to win one himself at Oregon.

2 things we learned this year: 

1) ND is who we all thought they were, a fraud team that had many coincidences go their way this past season.  Basically, other NCAAF programs need to realize that you measure your team's success through an SEC matchup not with "traditional" games and dodging an established football conference.  ND is now as irrelevant as it has ever been.

2) USC is eroding under Lane Kiffin.  I thought Barkley was overrated but the whole team was overrated or maybe they are just underachieving? 8)  Anyway, UCLA is looking better and freaking Stanford post Andrew Luck is in good shape as well.


----------



## ChickenScratch

has Lane Kiffin ever been successful at anything?

I don't get the hype.  And not just because I'm a Tennessee fan, but the dude hasn't really done shit in his coaching career.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Young Lance is a terrible coach but a great recruiter, USC struggles are just down to lack of scholarships and thus lack of depth.

They still manage to reel in one of the very few 5 star QB recruits each year ( The latest one is Max Browne)
They also had a 5 star recruit leave this year ( Scroggins) thats how hot the competition is
Once they get the scholarship count back up they will be fine.

Stanford is rolling thesedays, especially amazing considering thier academic standards,  they have football guys that major in Nerdy Sounding courses like 
"Management Science and Engineering"
"Science Technology and Society"
They are also about to get a commit from the top ranked QB in the nation in Keller Chryst son of 49'ers QB coach Geep Chryst for next year as well as Ryan Burns for this year

Makes a change from USC and Matt Leinart and his ballroom dancing, and the SEC where they major in Racoon shooting, Inlaw breeding, and mastering the script of Sling Blade and all its verbal intonations


----------



## The Liberal Media

Personally I loved the game.

Watching ND lose and supposed dominant LB Te'O Miss a bunch of tackles was priceless

As for Saban Locking up all the 5 star guys.

Some Dude up in Ohio called Urban will have something to say about that 
12-0 & NO BOWL
Next year I would predict 13-0 and National Champs, Their Big 12 run will be easy , It would be amazing if they didnt finish 12-0 again

Apart from the trip to Ann Arbor( which they should win) ,all the games look very winnable

http://www.fbschedules.com/ncaa-13/big-ten/2013-ohio-state-buckeyes-football-schedule.php

This years Buckeyes would not have beaten Bama last night as it was just Urbans first season
Next years probably could.


----------



## China Rider

teo was definitely exposed as a complete bitch, i hope he just lost his first round contract money, good thing he didn't win the hiesman because it would lose some serious credibility 

i'm pissed the notre dame fans don't have anything to complain about- everyone of them i know just sort of tipped their hats

and fans of other SEC teams are dumb for cheering for bama, you're supposed to hate all the other teams in your conference, specially the powerhouses


----------



## Care

I bet ND fans were hoping for a new feature film..... Rudy 2 starrting Te'o..... NOPE.


----------



## Kenickie

China Rider said:


> teo was definitely exposed as a complete bitch, i hope he just lost his first round contract money, good thing he didn't win the hiesman because it would lose some serious credibility
> 
> i'm pissed the notre dame fans don't have anything to complain about- everyone of them i know just sort of tipped their hats
> 
> and fans of other SEC teams are dumb for cheering for bama, you're supposed to hate all the other teams in your conference, specially the powerhouses



how many notre dame fans do you know? worrisome.


----------



## China Rider

too many

i spoke to 5

the one i work with, generally a pretty respectable guy, tried convincing me that he stopped watching it after the first TD cause he knew what was going to happen

right.....that was definitely the worst response....'oh hey my team is in it's first nat'l chamionship game in 25 years, maybe the last until 25 more years...oh TD alabama?..holy shit south parks on that shows awesome lol!'


----------



## ChickenScratch




----------



## HighonLife

you should play this song for that little video thing



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVbkz_3lO3c&feature=endscreen&NR=1


China Rider said:


> and fans of other SEC teams are dumb for cheering for bama, you're supposed to hate all the other teams in your conference, specially the powerhouses



i dunno bout that, the whole conference gets to share the money these teams get for winning thier bowl games, plus in the case of the SEC it makes 7 NCs in a row which just further demonstrates the dominance of thier conference

ill root for other ACC schools come bowl time cuz even tho i know the ACC isnt a great conference, they dont get as much respect as they might possibly deserve. Hell i was happy as fuck when Clemson got LSU, damn right i was happy FSU won the Orange bowl but i still feel slighted that we didnt get a rematch with Florida, GT spanked USC, that shit makes me happy, not to mention the conference as a whole gets that money these teams brought in


----------



## Kenickie

China Rider said:


> too many
> 
> i spoke to 5



that's terrible. when i went to the Atlanta PD office the day of the game, there was a huge GO IRISH banner over the hallway. I immediately tried to get out of there, because I knew that there was not going to be any good news out of it. When I went back today, they were still taking the shit out of the one person in the office who didn't go to an SEC school. and i'm stuck with her. I kept my mouth as tightly closed as possible.


----------



## Pander Bear

SEC law schcool grads——> real estate law for strip mall / McMansion developers, or Labor Law for shitty bosses

It takes a notre dame lawyer to think he's going to make a difference in your life.


----------



## Kenickie

Pander Bear said:


> It takes a notre dame lawyer to think he's going to make a difference in your life.



the name is 'dondell' but i've been assured it's a woman.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

BOOM!!!!!




> NCAA launches external review of enforcement program
> 
> The NCAA national office has uncovered an issue of improper conduct within its enforcement program that occurred during the University of Miami investigation.  Former NCAA enforcement staff members worked with the criminal defense attorney for Nevin Shapiro to improperly obtain information for the purposes of the NCAA investigation through a bankruptcy proceeding that did not involve the NCAA.
> 
> As it does not have subpoena power, the NCAA does not have the authority to compel testimony through procedures outside of its enforcement program. Through bankruptcy proceedings, enforcement staff gained information for the investigation that would not have been accessible otherwise.
> 
> "I have been vocal in the past regarding the need for integrity by NCAA member schools, athletics administrators, coaches, and student-athletes,” said Association President Mark Emmert. "That same commitment to integrity applies to all of us in the NCAA national office."
> 
> In light of this incident and other recent events involving the enforcement staff, President Emmert has commissioned an external review of the enforcement program. The review will include a thorough investigation into the current issue as well as the overall enforcement environment, to ensure operation of the program is consistent with the essential principles of integrity and accountability. The NCAA has retained Kenneth L. Wainstein, a partner with the law firm Cadwalader, Wickersham & Taft LLP to conduct this investigation. Wainstein specializes in corporate internal investigations and civil and criminal enforcement proceedings. He was formerly Homeland Security Advisor to President George W. Bush and has served as the Assistant Attorney General for National Security as well as the FBI General Counsel.
> 
> As it relates to the Miami investigation, the NCAA will not move forward with a Notice of Allegations until all the facts surrounding this issue are known.
> 
> "Upon receipt of Mr. Wainstein’s findings, I will take further steps as needed to assure accountability for any improper conduct,” Emmert said.
> 
> "The NCAA Executive Committee expects the enforcement program to operate within approved procedures and with the highest integrity. Although we are deeply disappointed in this turn of events, we strongly support the actions President Emmert is taking to address the problem,” said Lou Anna K. Simon, executive committee chair and Michigan State University president.
> 
> "To say the least, I am angered and saddened by this situation. Trust and credibility are essential to our regulatory tasks,” said Emmert.  "My intent is to ensure our investigatory functions operate with integrity and are fair and consistent with our member schools, athletics staff and most importantly our student-athletes," he added.



http://www.ncaa.org/wps/wcm/connect...unches+external+review+of+enforcement+program


I told ya'll dudes this shit was coming. NCAA has nothing, Miami as a program didn't really do anything wrong, and the individuals in charge of investigating it have been proven to be malicious towards Miami, and guilty of actions worthy of disbarment and criminal charges.


----------



## The Liberal Media

I cant wait for Miami to come back and bitchslap ND again.

Catholics V Convicts was basically the college Superbowl

The 31-30 game was one of the all time great College games.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvbM3j7euu8


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

The Liberal Media said:


> I cant wait for Miami to come back and bitchslap ND again.
> 
> Catholics V Convicts was basically the college Superbowl
> 
> The 31-30 game was one of the all time great College games.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvbM3j7euu8




We're coming back a lot sooner with this news. Miami fans like myself have been telling the nation this entire investigation has been corrupt, misguided, and loaded with half-truths and all-out lies from the very beginning, but the bias against the program is so strong (based on shit that hasn't really happened since 1992) that these dudes didn't even want to listen. Even the "extortion letter," notorious in local circles, failed to achieve that same well-deserved notoriety on a national scale, receiving the bare minimum of national coverage before being swept under the rug.

It took "people are going to federal prison" levels of fuck-upery on the part of the NCAA for Miami to finally get a national news story in its favor. At the very least, the investigation is over. All findings will eventually be found to be corrupt; it is such a legal inevitability that even a guy like me, who doesn't give two shits for the law, can see it. If they have to throw out all information obtained by improper means, then it follows that they would have to throw out all leads obtained by these same means, and all questions asked originating from information procured by these means. That's before you even look at the bias at play where a supposedly impartial investigative team is working in tandem with somebody who has a vested interest in causing harm to Miami football. Malicious intent opens up a wide variety of civil actions Miami could come back with. 

Seems to me the good old boys at the NCAA have set the grounds for a major, major lawsuit should they attempt to continue to harass the Miami athletic department.


----------



## HighonLife

The Liberal Media said:


> I cant wait for Miami to come back and bitchslap ND again.
> 
> Catholics V Convicts was basically the college Superbowl



i think its just a Florida thing, not so much with UF but growing up i was always told "oh you're a Florida State Criminals fan huh"

Miami is prob a little worse but you gotta love them criminals


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

HighonLife said:


> i think its just a Florida thing, not so much with UF but growing up i was always told "oh you're a Florida State Criminals fan huh"
> 
> Miami is prob a little worse but you gotta love them criminals




Miami is one of the cleanest programs in the country, dude. Nobody knows this, and the Nevin Shapiro investigation has made it very difficult to make this case, but I'll succinctly put it here:


1. Miami has had one of the largest and most active NCAA compliance departments in the nation for well over a decade. The fact that a rogue booster and confirmed conman who was able to scam $96 million dollars off of his unsuspecting victims was able to infiltrate the program and give out so-called "impermissible benefits" to players does not automatically render Miami "dirty" again, it simply means that despite everything they had in place, boosters and players were still able to interact in ways the NCAA deems illegal. Miami has had every intention of being clean since 1996. That said, I do not doubt that Miami players, like players at every other school, receive some sort of funding that the NCAA would deem illegal, as players do manage to go out on weekends to have fun, which requires money in a large city like Miami. That said, Miami does not commit egregious recruiting violations on a regular basis like most other national powers. 

2. Miami is among the schools with the lowest amount of athletes arrested (particularly within the football program) over the past decade or so. Not too long ago Miami went over three years without an arrest. A player was recently arrested, and I'm not sure if he will be charged, for stealing a laptop from a walk-on on the football team. One or two other players (all no longer with the team) may or may not have been involved. 

3. Even if Miami decided to be a program like the LSU's, Alabama's, and Auburn's of the world, they wouldn't be able to compete anyways because 

        a) Miami doesn't have anywhere near as much money to throw around as those other two.

          and

       b) Even before Shapiro's allegations against us and made headlines, or rather before Miami called the NCAA and asked them to investigate 5 months prior to the allegations being made public, the NCAA has been camped out full time here just because nobody is capable of looking at Miami as they are right now, and are instead biased by actions that occurred in the 80's. Nobody in the UM administration was even around then, Miami was not one of the top 50 universities in the country then, and, quite frankly, the rules were different then, and everything Miami did that people hated them for was allowed. Despite all of this, NCAA investigators make no effort to overcome their preconceptions and have investigated Miami every single time a coach like Urban Meyer picked up his phone and invented and allegation against us, in order to keep us busy so that he could spend more time with a particular recruit than we could. 


You do not want to get into this with me.


----------



## HighonLife

3 said:


> You do not want to get into this with me.



chill out bro

no i dont really feel like getting into any debate with you

you are obviously far too hypersensitive when its comes to the integrity of your beloved hurricanes

i dont believe FSU does anything wrong in regards to NCAA regulations, or atleast doesnt do much different then most major programs, but i still jokingly refer to them as the florida state criminals 

 take it down a notch


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

HighonLife said:


> chill out bro
> 
> no i dont really feel like getting into any debate with you
> 
> you are obviously far too hypersensitive when its comes to the integrity of your beloved hurricanes
> 
> i dont believe FSU does anything wrong in regards to NCAA regulations, or atleast doesnt do much different then most major programs, but i still jokingly refer to them as the florida state criminals
> 
> take it down a notch




I think the long nature of my post came off as aggressive. My post wasn't intended to be. 


I do get mildly annoyed at this shit though, because these perceptions among fans, media members, and people influential people in college football have a tangible negative effect on the football team I love to follow. So I make it my mission to inform people, no matter how much it annoys them. 

If the shit people said about Miami was true, I wouldn't have a problem with it. It would just be how it is, and regardless of how I feel about it from a moral point of view (I'm actually against amateurism rules and the regulation of the behavior of college football players - and athletes in general - both on and off the field), I would just shrug it off. It's the fact that it is so blatantly incorrect for well over a decade (closer to two) that irks me and leads to my passionate responses on the subject. 

But yeah, no offense taken by your post, and none intended by mine, just to be clear.


----------



## HighonLife

sounds good


----------



## Kenickie

playoff weekend had 12 'canes playing, the most of any school. texas, then alabama, then LSU. should take heart in that, 3,4, & they should use that little stat and current NCAA fuck up when recruitin'. i would, anyway.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Kenickie said:


> playoff weekend had 12 'canes playing, the most of any school. texas, then alabama, then LSU. should take heart in that, 3,4, & they should use that little stat and current NCAA fuck up when recruitin'. i would, anyway.



For real. 


Miami may end up with a killer recruiting class this year. It all depends on the decisions of about 6-8 kids, right now it isn't very highly ranked by any of the four major services (although there are a couple of South Florida kids who are underrated, also in part due to the very small size of the class). If Miami cleans up on these prospects, mostly local, they will have a second consecutive top-10 class. At least half of this kids would be otherwise committed without the cloud of potential sanctions hanging over the program. With the threat of crippling sanctions now off the table, we will see what they want to do. It could have provided enough of a window for other coaches to get the inside track on these guys. 

The "NFL U" thing has been the selling point of the program for well over a decade, these kids get to work out with lots of former Canes currently in the NFL during the offseason. For a few years, it was the only selling point we had left.


----------



## PL3

Can't wait for signing day to see how my Tide reloads once again.


----------



## The Liberal Media

According to Rivals.com USC has Six 5 star recruits who have already signed LOI

Next highest is Notre Dame with 3.

Dont know how Lance  does it, as I think he is a terrible coach.
He seems to get a 5 star QB each year, this year its Max Browne who is ranked as the #1 QB in the country


----------



## Pander Bear

yup: time to take that lamborghini off-roading and crack the axle on a rock. Fucking squander another recruiting class, kiffykins. I look forward to seeing A) UCLA being better than USC, and B) bandwagon californian football fans throw away their trojans garb and start acting like OG Bruins fans.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Well, Miami's recruiting class is fucked. Golden is looking more and more like a Randy Shannon who hires bigger names as his assistants and comes off as a likeable person. Same shit results, though.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Pander Bear said:


> yup: time to take that lamborghini off-roading and crack the axle on a rock. Fucking squander another recruiting class, kiffykins. I look forward to seeing A) UCLA being better than USC, and B) bandwagon californian football fans throw away their trojans garb and start acting like OG Bruins fans.




Wont happen, One of the Reasons USC went so heavily for QB recruits the last couple of years if because of the sanctions.
They now have one of the youngest teams in FBS
This years class is fucking loaded, six 5 star recruits, twice as many as any other program in the nation
Notre Dame and Bama have 3 each

Guys like Max Browne are already enrolled and started classes at USC on Jan 10 and he might not even redshirt and could be the QB starter as a true Freshman in 2013

UCLA Hasnt been relevant since Troy Aikman and the 88 season, and they wont be anytime soon, especially with Stanford and their academic pull and USC who still go lights out eachyear with recruiting and whom Kiffin probably wont be coaching in a year.

Here is how USC Basically stacked the recruiting classes so the so called sanctions would have minimal effect

http://espn.go.com/college-football...e-football-usc-trojans-hope-numbers-add-title

In 2010, the NCAA smacked USC with a loss of 10 scholarships per year for three years and an overall limit of 75, 10 below the FBS maximum. Kiffin laid out for university president Max Nikias and athletic director Pat Haden the difference between serving the penalties immediately and appealing them.

He created a chart showing the impact of the scholarship cuts if taken immediately. Years of undersigning by Kiffin's mentor and predecessor, Pete Carroll, combined with the departure of several players who transferred after the Trojans suffered a bowl ban, left USC with 67 scholarship players as it entered the 2010 season. If Kiffin could bring in only 15 players per year beginning in 2011, it would be difficult to climb back to full strength.

The administration might have decided to file an appeal for the same reason that anyone files an appeal -- to look for relief. But USC also filed an appeal to game the system. By delaying the scholarship penalties until the appeal had been heard -- and denied -- the Trojans could sign a full class of recruits in February 2011. In fact, because several players enrolled in January, the Trojans signed 31 players, well over the limit of 25. (Early enrollees may be assigned to the previous year's allotment.)

"I have to give a lot of credit to the university and to the president, Max Nikias," Kiffin said. "There were a lot of people saying to go the other way and just take it and get it over with. He had belief in our plan. … And it was very glaring, very glaring what it would have done to our program not to sign that big class."

By effectively delaying the scholarship limits, USC set up the 2012 season as the eye of its storm. The Trojans have more experience and more players this season as they return to championship eligibility. Those assets are likely to diminish over the next two seasons as the scholarship reductions exact a greater toll.

Kiffin used the full complement of scholarships with the coming shortfalls in mind.

"We signed a kicker, a punter and a snapper so that we wouldn't have to for the next four years," Kiffin said.

Place-kicker Andre Heidari, who made 15 of 17 field goals and all 50 of his extra-point attempts, made the All-Pac-12 team as a freshman. Punter Kris Albarado and long-snapper Peter McBride redshirted.

"You've got scholarship players at the three specialist positions," Kiffin said. "My point is that isn't for this year. That's for a long time. That's why it's so big. Those guys are either sophomores or redshirt freshmen. They still have three or four years."

Kiffin also signed two quarterbacks, Max Wittek and Cody Kessler, and redshirted both, the post-Barkley years in mind. The rest of the class included four players who reached the starting lineup -- juco corner Isiah Wiley, linebacker Lamar Dawson, left guard Marcus Martin and, like Heidari, freshman All-American Marqise Lee -- and some talented players whom Kiffin insisted on redshirting.

Between those guys and the redshirt freshmen whom Kiffin threw onto the field last year, USC might start as many as 10 sophomores this season.


----------



## The Liberal Media

This bascially what the NCAA Ruled....

http://usc.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1407815

First we should briefly explain how the scholarship sanctions work. USC has not simply lost 30 scholarships over three years. It is losing 30 initial scholarships and 30 total scholarships over three years.

Initial scholarships are the number of players a program can sign for a given recruiting class. Normally schools can sign 25 players per year, but starting with the class of 2012, USC was limited to just 15.

Back in February, USC signed 12 players for the class of 2012 and were well under the 15 limit. The three leftover scholarships were "rolled over" into the following recruiting class.

When a school has not reached its yearly limit of initial scholarships per class, midyear enrollees may count against either the current year's limit or the following year's limit. This rule applies to any midyear transfers or early high school graduates.

Thus, for the class of 2013, USC can again sign 15 players, plus three additional early graduates. Essentially that bumps up the class of 2013 to 18 players instead of 15.

The total scholarships are the number of scholarship players currently on the team. Since there are no partial scholarships in football, one player always equals one scholarship.

All schools are allowed 85 players on scholarship, but with USC's sanctions, that number drops down to 75 until 2014.

USC's total scholarship sanctions started this fall. For the entire 2012, 2013 and 2014 football seasons the Trojans can only carry 75 scholarship players instead of 85.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen




----------



## China Rider

upcoming freshman and transfers really need to stop being ranked and stalked on so god damn hard

mainly cause they are almost useful 

useful for derped up fans to brag about their recruiting class ranking with their friends and anyone else who will listen, and that's pretty much it

i really have no fucking clue cause i don't waste my time on this shit, but i feel like i can blindly predict that over 50% of the NFL consists of men who were classified as a 3 star recruit or lower

to each their own,if you are really into this system, more power to ya brah


----------



## The Liberal Media

Probably, but those star recruiting ratings have nothing to do with the NFL just to  do with the college ratings and how a player might fit in.

For the record your right I think.

Aaron Rodgers and Alex Smith were both 2 star recruits and the top 2 QB in the 2005 draft.
Then again Trent Edwards and Vince Young were the top 2 QB in the Nation in their HS class and look where they are now
Both 5 Star Recruits at the time

Other 4/5 Star recruits from Rivals.com/Espn rankings in HS

Eli Manning(5)
Jimmah Clausen(5)
Matt Stafford(5)
Mark Sanchez(5)
Andrew Luck
Chad Henne(5)
Jake Locker(5)
Brady Quinn(5)
Terrelle Pryor(5)
Mike Vick(5)
Robert Griffin
Kim Newton(5)
Carson Palmer (5)
Philip Rivers 
Tim Tebow(5)
Matt Cassell
Ryan Mallet(5)
Blaine Gabbert(5)
Matty Leinart(5)

You get the picture

A decent hs QB rating does help when it comes to getting some kind of NFL gig, be it backup or starter, OR  at the very least a decent shot for a couple of years as a "QBOTF"


----------



## China Rider

how is sam bradford not on that list?

the kid went to OU and started as a freshman and was a fucking machine in NCAA, looking back on his college stats, dude was insane

2007	Oklahoma	Big 12	FR	QB	237	341	69.5	*3121*	9.2	10.2	_36_	8	176.5
2008	Oklahoma	Big 12	SO	QB	328	483	67.9	*4720*	9.8	11.1	_50_	8	180.8
2009	Oklahoma	Big 12	JR	QB	39	69	56.5	*562*	8.1	8.7	2	0	134.5

tds are in italics and yards in bold


----------



## The Liberal Media

China Rider said:


> how is sam bradford not on that list?
> 
> the kid went to OU and started as a freshman and was a fucking machine in NCAA, looking back on his college stats, dude was insane
> 
> 2007	Oklahoma	Big 12	FR	QB	237	341	69.5	*3121*	9.2	10.2	_36_	8	176.5
> 2008	Oklahoma	Big 12	SO	QB	328	483	67.9	*4720*	9.8	11.1	_50_	8	180.8
> 2009	Oklahoma	Big 12	JR	QB	39	69	56.5	*562*	8.1	8.7	2	0	134.5
> 
> tds are in italics and yards in bold



Sam and Flacco were both 3 star recruits.


Sam Bradford was the best rated HS guy in Oklahomo but probably had to pay for the stigma of being in a very strong class

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/recruiting/player-Sam-Bradford-31616

Stafford was #1 that year
Freeman and Mcelroy also were ranked above him
Certainly not bad company as fas as NCAA QB go

http://rivals.yahoo.com/footballrecruiting/football/recruiting/rankings/rank-1143

Ponder , Dalton and some kid called Kaepernick round out the top 40 on that list

Edit Colin K Listed at 6-4 & 172 Lbs in HS
Now 230
Can anyone say roids?

Then again Andrew Luck was listed 190 at Stratford and is now 235 so who knows


----------



## China Rider

you can never trust height and weight listings of athletes

that and it's not too rare for a teen to significantly grow during the ages of 17-18, i didn't reach 6'3 till i was 18, i was like 6' when i was 16-17

i remember when jimmy clausen first came into the scene, he was destined for greatness, didn't even have that good of a college career lol


----------



## The Liberal Media

True
Alex Smith said he was 5-11 as a JV QB at Helix HS

Dude fucking lucked out, not only did he spurt to 6-4 he handed off to Reggie Bush as a Jr/Sr in HS and got his scholarship to Utah

The rest is history, dude got paid lol


----------



## China Rider

is clowney a lock for #1 pick for the '14 draft?

i think so

and if redskins have the worst record next year(yes a longshot, but not completely impossible if griffen misses the year) and rams end up with that freak, that defense will be up there with '85 bears/'00 ravens during the '14 year

that is of course if rams draft either safety kenny vacarro out of texas or matt elam out of florida this year, and they live up to the hype


----------



## China Rider

also i'm requesting some chickenscratch 

need to know a true vols fan opinion on WR cordarrelle patterson

on my rams message boards lots of fans are praying that rams draft him with their second 1st round pick(22nd overall)

is he nfl ready?


----------



## The Liberal Media

China Rider said:


> is clowney a lock for #1 pick for the '14 draft?
> 
> i think so




Possibly, but more likely to get pushed down the board by QB hungry teams

Johnny Football and Teddy B have every chance of going 1-2 in the 2014 draft.
( Trust me Johnny Football WILL go #1 overall if he declares)

If you toss in a possible early declare in Hundley and also Tajh Boyd it looks like a hell of a draft for QB prospects.

All 4 could go in the top dozen or so picks


----------



## ChickenScratch

China Rider said:


> also i'm requesting some chickenscratch
> 
> need to know a true vols fan opinion on WR cordarrelle patterson
> 
> on my rams message boards lots of fans are praying that rams draft him with their second 1st round pick(22nd overall)
> 
> is he nfl ready?



i think so.  he made absolutely explosive plays on a terrible team, all year long.

but you just never know.  i personally think he'll do well in the NFL.


----------



## Kenickie

i'm supposed to get a new offensive coordinator today, which will be cam cameron.

idk :/


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Miami hit with Lack of Institutional control despite lack of evidence for Lack of Institutional Control. Here's the university president's statement:



> February 19, 2013 — Coral Gables — Earlier today the University of Miami received a Notice of Allegations from the NCAA concerning its investigation of the University’s athletics program. The following statement from President Donna E. Shalala is in response to that Notice.
> 
> The University of Miami deeply regrets and takes full responsibility for those NCAA violations that are based on fact and are corroborated by multiple individuals and/or documentation. We have already self-imposed a bowl ban for an unprecedented two-year period, forfeited the opportunity to participate in an ACC championship game, and withheld student-athletes from competition.
> 
> Over the two and a half years since the University of Miami first contacted the NCAA enforcement staff about allegations of rules violations, the NCAA interviewed dozens of witnesses, including current and former Miami employees and student-athletes, and received thousands of requested documents and emails from the University. Yet despite our efforts to aid the investigation, the NCAA acknowledged on February 18, 2013 that it violated its own policies and procedures in an attempt to validate the allegations made by a convicted felon. Many of the allegations included in the Notice of Allegations remain unsubstantiated.
> 
> Now that the Notice of Allegations has been issued, let me provide some context to the investigation itself:
> 
> --Many of the charges brought forth are based on the word of a man who made a fortune by lying. The NCAA enforcement staff acknowledged to the University that if Nevin Shapiro, a convicted con man, said something more than once, it considered the allegation “corroborated”—an argument which is both ludicrous and counter to legal practice.
> 
> --Most of the sensationalized media accounts of Shapiro’s claims are found nowhere in the Notice of Allegations. Despite their efforts over two and a half years, the NCAA enforcement staff could not find evidence of prostitution, expensive cars for players, expensive dinners paid for by boosters, player bounty payments, rampant alcohol and drug use, or the alleged hundreds of thousands of dollars in cash and gifts given to student-athletes, as reported in the media. The fabricated story played well—the facts did not.
> 
> --The NCAA enforcement staff failed, even after repeated requests, to interview many essential witnesses of great integrity who could have provided first-hand testimony, including, unbelievably, Paul Dee, who has since passed away, but who served as Miami Athletic Director during many of the years that violations were alleged to have occurred. How could a supposedly thorough and fair investigation not even include the Director of Athletics?
> 
> --Finally, we believe the NCAA was responsible for damaging leaks of unsubstantiated allegations over the course of the investigation.
> 
> Let me be clear again: for any rule violation—substantiated and proven with facts—that the University, its employees, or student-athletes committed, we have been and should be held accountable. We have worked hard to improve our compliance oversight, and we have already self-imposed harsh sanctions.
> 
> We deeply regret any violations, but we have suffered enough.
> 
> The University and counsel will work diligently to prepare our official response to the Notice of Allegations and submit it to the Committee on Infractions within the required 90-day time period.
> 
> We trust that the Committee on Infractions will provide the fairness and integrity missing during the investigative process.
> 
> To read more about the NCAA investigation, visit www.miami.edu/ncaa_investigation.




For the record, Donna Shalala is a former member of the Clinton administration, and a shrewd politician. Not somebody you want to fucks with.


----------



## shimazu

I think Dion Jordan is gonna be a fucking baller

eh, maybe just a solid player


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

China Rider said:


> upcoming freshman and transfers really need to stop being ranked and stalked on so god damn hard
> 
> mainly cause they are almost useful
> 
> useful for derped up fans to brag about their recruiting class ranking with their friends and anyone else who will listen, and that's pretty much it
> 
> i really have no fucking clue cause i don't waste my time on this shit, but i feel like i can blindly predict that over 50% of the NFL consists of men who were classified as a 3 star recruit or lower
> 
> to each their own,if you are really into this system, more power to ya brah





Yes and no. While recruiting rankings are notoriously inaccurate, they are (today) largely based off of the number of high level scholarships a kid receives. While they do not accurately predict the success of any one kid, they do accurately measure how well a particular program is doing as far as winning head to head battles for the top potential athletes in the country, and there is therefore a strong correlation between garnering top recruiting classes and posting winning seasons. No sense excessively fretting or celebrating over one kid or even an entire recruiting class, as numerous 5 star busts and entire #1 classes that have failed miserably (Miami 2008, Notre Dame every year for about a decade before this previous season) will tell you.


There's still something to be said for a university that consistently grabs top recruits, and for one that fails to do so, although nothing is absolute. It's basically the draft for college football, just a little more innumerate. Personally, I like knowing about these athletes and their potential before they play college football, it gives me more familiarity with various teams and their players, and if you look in the right places (not the major recruiting services, although 247Sports has been pretty good) you can get very accurate evaluations.


----------



## 23536

3 said:


> For the record, Donna Shalala is a former member of the Clinton administration, and a shrewd politician. Not somebody you want to fucks with.



Is she not powerless in this situation?  The NCAA is a ruthless and impermeable dictatorship.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

23536 said:


> Is she not powerless in this situation?  The NCAA is a ruthless and impermeable dictatorship.



Popular belief is, the NCAA can be sued on about a dozen separate grounds.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Nick Satan offers to an 8th grader.

Crazier fact is that LSU offered him last year !

http://network.yardbarker.com/college_football/article_external/alabama_offered_a_scholarship_to_an_eighth_grader/12989899?refmod=backyard&refdst=5292&refsrc=foxsports


----------



## shimazu

China Rider said:


> upcoming freshman and transfers really need to stop being ranked and stalked on so god damn hard
> 
> mainly cause they are almost useful
> 
> useful for derped up fans to brag about their recruiting class ranking with their friends and anyone else who will listen, and that's pretty much it
> 
> i really have no fucking clue cause i don't waste my time on this shit, but i feel like i can blindly predict that over 50% of the NFL consists of men who were classified as a 3 star recruit or lower
> 
> to each their own,if you are really into this system, more power to ya brah



yeah it is a bit ridiculous how much exposure these guys get when they are like 17-18. Then we turn around and wonder why they all let it go to their head. 

But as long as theres legions of fans like TLM there will be a market for it so w/e


----------



## The Liberal Media

Its basically the college version of the draft, fills in a lot of dead time between bowl games and summer camp. Unless your really religious about college football and get worked up for spring practice and the scrimmages, which can be fun as thats when most highly ranked QB come in after graduating HS early


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Since nobody else posts in this thread anymore anyways:


From the Miami Herald:



			
				Barry Jackson said:
			
		

> ### The NCAA investigator who took over the University of Miami case last May attempted, as her fired predecessor did, to use Nevin Shapiro’s attorney to help build a case against Miami – a detail curiously omitted from the NCAA-commissioned report detailing the NCAA’s improper handling of the case, according to an email exchange between the parties that was relayed to me by two people.
> 
> Meanwhile, UM also will allege that NCAA investigators lied to interview subjects by claiming that other people interviewed made comments they never made, in order to trick the subjects into revealing incriminating information they otherwise might not, according to multiple officials familiar with the NCAA’s case against UM and former coaches. UM believes such behavior is unethical.
> 
> Both of these details will be included in UM’s motion to dismiss the case that will be submitted to the NCAA on Friday.
> UM also will claim that significant charges made against UM in the NCAA’s notice of allegations are uncorroborated by anyone besides Shapiro, and that tainted evidence has not been fully purged from the case.
> 
> The NCAA already has informed UM that the infractions committee does not have the authority to dismiss the case before a full hearing in mid-June, but UM is disputing that contention.
> 
> Among the new details in the case: Stephanie Hannah, an NCAA director of enforcement who took over the UM case late last May from fired Ameen Najjar, continued Najjar’s policy of working with Shapiro’s attorney, Maria Elena Perez, to try to build a case against UM.
> The Cadwalader law firm, asked by the NCAA to investigate its handling of the case, indicated that Najjar ignored the NCAA legal counsel’s instructions and accepted Perez’s proposal to use bankruptcy subpoenas to compel depositions from witnesses who had refused to cooperate with the NCAA. In exchange, Perez would be paid; Perez claimed it would be for her time and expenses, Najjar claimed it would be only for expenses.
> “The Perez proposal was unquestionably a bad idea for the NCAA,” the report said.
> 
> After taking over for Najjar, Hannah attempted to work with Perez on obtaining information from Shapiro’s bodyguard, Mario Sanchez, who was subpoenaed to appear in a bankruptcy hearing. The deposition with Sanchez never materialized, and the bankruptcy trustee told us today that it wouldn't have been of interest to the bankruptcy trustee, anyway.
> 
> In an e-mail exchange with Perez last July, Hannah wrote: “Regarding the enforcement staff’s interest in questioning [name redacted], attached is a document that outlines questions/topics to discuss with him.”
> The name redacted was Sanchez, according to multiple sources.
> 
> Hannah’s e-mail came to light because Perez included it in her response to the Florida Bar complaint filed against her by Sean Allen, the former UM assistant equipment manager who was subpoenaed by Perez for a bankruptcy court deposition in December 2011.
> The NCAA tossed the Allen deposition from evidence because it was obtained improperly, and the matter ultimately led to the firing of NCAA vice president of enforcement Julie Roe Lach.
> 
> Ken Wainstein, from the Cadwalader law firm, e-mailed on Wednesday that he was busy on a personal matter and could not immediately explain why Hannah’s behavior was omitted from his report. The NCAA declined to comment.
> 
> “It’s troubling because it places Hannah’s culpability on the same level of Najjar’s,” said one official, on the UM/former coach side of the NCAA case, who asked not to be identified. “She should know better than to do this, having been there 20 years. Why did they cover that up?”
> 
> Wainstein’s report assigned no accountability to Hannah, saying: “Ms. Hannah assumed there was nothing amiss about the arrangement [with Perez] and that it had been completely blessed prior to her involvement in the case. In light of those circumstances, it is understandable that she raised no alarms about the Perez arrangement.”
> 
> The NCAA ended its working relationship with Perez shortly after NCAA associate general counsel Naima Stevensen reiterated last September what she had told Najjar a year earlier – that this arrangement was a bad idea and didn’t have the legal department’s blessing.
> 
> Hannah’s e-mail with Perez was the second significant matter not included in the Wainstein report. The other: Najjar wrote a letter to Shapiro’s judge shortly before his sentencing for operating a Ponzi scheme saying the NCAA might someday hire him as a consultant.
> 
> Wainstein said he didn’t mention the letter because the report “was not intended… to describe all aspects of Mr. Shapiro’s relationship with the enforcement staff.”
> 
> In an ESPN interview this week, NCAA President Mark Emmert insisted that once the NCAA found part of the UM case had been mishandled, “I’m confident we did exactly the right thing. We did it the right way…
> "For those saying, ‘Fire Emmert!’it’s like saying if the assistant coach did something wrong, fire the [university] president.”


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Also, I'm sure a lot of you dudes have not had the pleasure of watching Duke Johnson last year. Kid may be (read _may_ be) the best running back in the nation next year. Certainly top 3, but this kid will win the Heisman Trophy his junior year. 







A 5 minute highlight tape for a true freshman is unbelievable.


Also, you can ignore the bad music.


----------



## Care

^ sport highlight videos always have the shittyest music


----------



## Kenickie

so how about them auburn tigers, eh?

cheatin' ess eee ceee


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> ^ sport highlight videos always have the shittyest music



I can't agree more, WHY the fucking music, I want to hear the crowd's reaction

i'm actually pretty anxious for the college season to start, with a shitty big ten, and gopher's coach kill in his 3rd year, and a promising QB who came onto scene late last year as a freshman there is hope for a winning record in the B1G

i'm more excited to watch pac 12 and big 12 games, listening to 3 west coast sports talk shows has brain washed me to the core, even though I always dug the pac 12

and there's clowney, fake an injury before SEC starts, bro, NFL needs you


----------



## Droppersneck

*An objective comparison of Ohio State 2012/2013 to recent undefeated mid-majors*

First of all, let me preface this by saying that I think Ohio State has a very good football team and program. I'm going to objectively compare Ohio State's 2012 season (and possible 2013 season) with recent undefeated mid-majors... namely Utah 2004, Boise State 2006, Utah 2008, and Boise State 2009. After the analysis, I'll write a few thoughts and welcome other people's thoughts on the subject

I'll be using the final 2012 AP rankings for Ohio State's 2012/2013 seasons just because it's the best data we have to go on. I'll be using final AP rankings for the mid-major seasons.

Let's dive in, shall we?

First, let's just be honest about Ohio State's 2012 season; They did not beat (or lose to) a top 20 opponent. They did not beat a top 25 team on the road or at a neutral site. They had a few close calls against some pretty mediocre competition, but also soundly beat some decent teams. After the dust settled, here were the best wins for Ohio State
#24 Michigan (26-21)
#25 Nebraska (63-38)

They also defeated Wisconsin on the road, 21-14 (in overtime). Though Wisconsin finished the year 8-6, I feel like they were probably a little bit better than their record indicated so I feel this win is worth mentioning. Ohio State's not so hot moments have been well-documented here... their escape against Purdue, their defense surrendering 49 points to Indiana (though they were never really in serious danger of losing this game).

Basically, what we have is a team that seems to be a little bit better than teams ranked in the 20-40 range; They didn't wow anybody, but despite their close calls, they didn't lose any games. It also needs to be noted that if they had played in the Big 10 championship game, they would have faced Nebraska again for the conference championship. Even if we assume Ohio State wins this hypothetical game, I don't think they really would have legitimized their season much more than it already was seeing as how they already handled Nebraska with relative ease. Also, in many cases these undefeated mid-majors did not get their marquee wins until bowl season, something Ohio State was not elgible for last year, and something that happens after the national championship game selection is made.

So the question becomes... would have and should have Ohio State gone to the BCS national title game over a 1 loss SEC champion? Well, we have seen in the past mid-majors go undefeated and been passed over (in some cases, not even really that close) to teams with losses. Let's examine these teams one at a time.
Utah, 2004
12-0 (11-0 regular season, plus a 35-7 win over Pittsburgh in the Fiesta bowl).
2004 
was the year where USC, Oklahoma, Auburn, and Utah all finished  
undefeated. There was never any serious thought given to Utah getting a  
shot in the 1v2 game, nor should there have been. They did not face a  
team ranked in the top 25 all season until they defeated #25 Pittsburgh  
in the Fiesta bowl. The one thing Utah did have going for them? They won 
all of their games convincingly. Most were blowouts, and their closest  
game was a 14 point win. However, their level of competition was pretty  
dreadful. As unimpressive as Ohio State's schedule was, this was easily a 
notch or two below with no real meat.

Boise State, 2006
13-0 (12-0 regular season, plus a memorable 42-41 win over #11 Oklahoma in the Fiesta bowl)
An 
interesting case. Their best win during the regular season was a 36-3  
clubbing of Hawaii who finished 26th in the AP and 24th in USA Today.  
Apart from that, not a whole lot here, but they did defeat #11 Oklahoma  
on a neutral field which was a better win than anything Ohio State could 
offer. Even still, Boise State finished the season ranked 5th, behind  
not only 1-loss national champion Florida, but also Ohio State, and 2  
loss teams LSU and USC. When you get right down to it, I'd say Boise  
State's 2006 season was comparable to Ohio State's 2012 season. Though  
on a week to week basis, Ohio State faced better competition, Boise  
State's 2 best wins equal or surpass Ohio State's.

Utah, 2008
13-0 (12-0 regular season, plus a solid 31-17 victory over SEC runner-up, #6 Alabama in the Sugar bowl)
Interestingly 
enough, it seems as if this Utah team was more accomplished than Ohio  
State and it really isn't that close. Besides defeating #6 Alabama, they 
also snagged three other quality wins over #7 TCU, #18 Oregon State and 
#25 BYU. Even still, this team was passed over in favor of two one-loss 
teams, Florida and Oklahoma. Perhaps Utah has a legitimate gripe for  
not getting a chance to play for the championship, perhaps they don't.  
However, it seems clear that Utah in 2008 definitely had a better resume 
than 2012 Ohio State or 2013 Ohio State (if the final rankings look as  
they did after the 2012 season, which obviously isn't a great way to  
look at it, but for now it's all the data we really have to go on).

Boise State, 2009
14-0 (13-0 regular season, plus a 17-10 win over #6 TCU in the Fiesta bowl)
Aside 
from their Fiesta bowl win, Boise State opened the season with a pretty 
convincing win over #11 Oregon 19-8. Other than these two wins, which  
again, are better than anything Ohio State offered us in 2012, there  
isn't a whole lot here. Very weak conference schedule, though they did  
largely dominate their opponents. This Boise State team finished ranked  
#4. They really never had a chance at reaching the title game because  
both Alabama and Texas finished the season undefeated with a laundry  
list of impressive wins. However, it should be noted that this team  
still finish ranked behind 13-1 Florida. Florida was the defending  
national champions, lost a pretty decisive game to Alabama in the SEC  
Championship game, and then rebounded by crushing #8 Cincinnati in the  
Sugar bowl. 


So what can we really derive from all of this?  
Well, to be honest, I was surprised at some of the quality wins these  
mid-major teams put together. In most cases, they had better wins at the 
top than Ohio State managed, though their week to week competition was  
probably not as good as the the middle of the Big 10. Yet none of these  
teams played for the national championship. In 2004 and 2009, with so  
many other quality undefeateds, it's not hard to see why they'd get  
passed over. But in 2006 and 2008, it is interesting that these teams  
put together wins that equaled or surpassed Ohio State yet still finish  
ranked behind teams with losses... even multiple losses.

So where 
does that really leave Ohio State? I'm not sure. While I tend to think  
if they finish undefeated and there aren't more than 2 undefeated teams, 
they will make the game. But will they really be deserving? What would  
make Ohio State a more deserving team than say 2006 Boise State who  
finished behind multiple teams with multiple losses? I don't really have 
an answer for that. And if there happen to be 3 undefeateds, will they  
really have any argument at all (again, this assumes the Big 10 doesn't  
kill it in the nonconference and thus end up with several top 15 teams)

I know this is a lot to read, but I hope some of you will read it and  
give feedback. My point? There is definitely precedent for 1-loss teams  
from stronger conferences to make the title game over teams with resumes 
comparable to what Ohio State had in 2012 or may have in 2013. I look  
forward to hearing thoughts from everyone.


----------



## cj

I saw where Alabama is favored by 22 over Virginia tech to start the season. Im a little skeptical eventually one of these opening games is going to be close. It seems so easy to fuck up and panic in first game with no preseason. But Saban has been so good that I feel bad for doubting the dude.


----------



## Droppersneck

At least UGA normally plays a decent OOC schedule on top of an SEC schedule. tOSU has an insanely easy schedule and one year left of BCS bias to get them into the NCG against any number of SEC teams.


----------



## The Liberal Media

tOSU will be in this years NCG
Book it

The only other non SEC team that might get there is Stanford.

They always had a cakewalk in a crappy conference, the difference now is Urban is recruiting genuine superstars to rival Nick Satan at Bama.


----------



## shimazu

I think they pretty much booked it themselves with their out of conference schedule


----------



## ChickenScratch

Hello #1

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...nessee-volunteers-now-boast-rivals-no-1-class


----------



## China Rider

this is all I have going for me


----------



## The Liberal Media

http://vimeo.com/64205655

The upcoming Mitch Mustain documentary looks like a good watch.

Now backing up Nate Longshore in the Arena league. Quite a fall from High School all american and starting out 8-0 for the Razorbacks.


----------



## The Liberal Media

This thread needs a bump.
Not much going on eh? apart from the latest Shimazu temp ban. Wonder what he did this time

Anyhoos in case anyone wondered. the #1 HS QB in the nation commited to Stanford, his dad is 49'ers QB coach so made sense for him to stay close to home.

Chose them over Offers from Georgia and Alabama so nice of the Pac 12 to get one over on the SEC.
Keller Chryst is the name so watch out for the kid

Stanford are putting together some great recruiting classes, last year they landed 2 of the countries top 4 Offensive linemen as well.


----------



## Care

Like the NFL thread indicates, football offeason= S+G offeason

its a sad reality


----------



## The Liberal Media

Here is the Preseason top 25 from Sporting News

Love seeing LS" WHO" SO LOW, KENICKIE will have fits 

at last !!!
Pac 12 gets some respect

Stanford #2
They should actually be #1 when you see how they ended the season and Kevin Hogan *WILL* be a top 3 pick in the NFL Draft IF he comes out in 2014
If he comes out in 2015 dont be surprised to see him go #1 overall in in NFL Draft
He is that good 

AS good as the stanford cardinal D is ( and i think its probably the best college d for about 7 years) college football is all about ratings and look for 
urban to beat the crap outta saban in the NCG

top 25 in reverse order according to the sporting news poll

25. Ole Miss Rebels

24. Wisconsin Badgers

23. Oregon State Beavers

22. Miami Hurricanes

21. Nebraska Cornhuskers

20. UCLA Bruins

19. Oklahoma Sooners

18. Florida State Seminoles

17. Baylor Bears

16. LSU Tigers

15. Boise State Broncos

14. Texas Longhorns

13. Michigan Wolverines

12. Georgia Bulldogs

11. Louisville Cardinals

10. Notre Dame Fighting Irish

9. Clemson Tigers

8. Oregon Ducks

7. Texas A&M Aggies

6. Oklahoma State Cowboys

5. Ohio State Buckeyes

4. Florida Gators

3. South Carolina Gamecocks

2. Stanford Cardinal

1. Alabama Crimson Tide


Tom Melton ..one of the most respected scouts  already says Kevin Hogan will be the first overall pick in 2015 in the NFL DRAFT

http://tommeltonscouting.wordpress.com/tag/kevin-hogan/


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

The Liberal Media said:


> Here is the Preseason top 25 from Sporting News
> 
> Love seeing LS" WHO" SO LOW, KENICKIE will have fits
> 
> at last !!!
> Pac 12 gets some respect
> 
> Stanford #2
> They should actually be #1 when you see how they ended the season and Kevin Hogan *WILL* be a top 3 pick in the NFL Draft IF he comes out in 2014
> If he comes out in 2015 dont be surprised to see him go #1 overall in in NFL Draft
> He is that good
> 
> AS good as the stanford cardinal D is ( and i think its probably the best college d for about 7 years) college football is all about ratings and look for
> urban to beat the crap outta saban in the NCG
> 
> top 25 in reverse order according to the sporting news poll
> 
> 25. Ole Miss Rebels
> 
> 24. Wisconsin Badgers
> 
> 23. Oregon State Beavers
> 
> 22. Miami Hurricanes
> 
> 21. Nebraska Cornhuskers
> 
> 20. UCLA Bruins
> 
> 19. Oklahoma Sooners
> 
> 18. Florida State Seminoles
> 
> 17. Baylor Bears
> 
> 16. LSU Tigers
> 
> 15. Boise State Broncos
> 
> 14. Texas Longhorns
> 
> 13. Michigan Wolverines
> 
> 12. Georgia Bulldogs
> 
> 11. Louisville Cardinals
> 
> 10. Notre Dame Fighting Irish
> 
> 9. Clemson Tigers
> 
> 8. Oregon Ducks
> 
> 7. Texas A&M Aggies
> 
> 6. Oklahoma State Cowboys
> 
> 5. Ohio State Buckeyes
> 
> 4. Florida Gators
> 
> 3. South Carolina Gamecocks
> 
> 2. Stanford Cardinal
> 
> 1. Alabama Crimson Tide
> 
> 
> Tom Melton ..one of the most respected scouts  already says Kevin Hogan will be the first overall pick in 2015 in the NFL DRAFT
> 
> http://tommeltonscouting.wordpress.com/tag/kevin-hogan/




Glad to see my Canes getting some national attention for once this decade. Miami's offense should be one of the best in the nation, although the defense will still be terrible. 

Florida and South Carolina are both overrated relative to where they will ultimately finish off their seasons. In Florida's case, they lost half of an offence that was barely functional last season, and most of their best defensive players as well. Plus, they have this guy coaching them:







That doesn't help anybody.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Damn Muschamp looks crazy

Most of that top 25 is fine
UCLA too low, should be at least top 15
12-14 just on rep alone
Georgia,Michigan.Texas all suck this year 

Guess they just included them to sell magazines

Spurrier or not no way SC should be #3
Clemson is always fools gold, good team but not top 10 
Oregon is way too low they are a top 5 team


I would have Ohio St as #3
Bama at #2
Stanford as #1

Holy fuck I cannot wait for college football !!!!

Georgia@Clemson 
31 August 

Bring it on


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen




----------



## ChickenScratch

I got flight booked and tickets in hand for vol/duck game in Eugene.  I'm pumped as fuck.  Last I saw, duck was favored by 25.
I will have a heart attack and die and get in 17 fights if we somehow win that one.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Have those of us here on Bluelight discussed the rule changes that would not only make Clowney's hit last year illegal, but also an ejectable offense? 


Unbelievable how little these guys (in both the NFL and CFB) actually know about what causes these traumatic brain injuries. Holding guys out after concussions is good, great even, and represents progress, but outlawing helmet-to-helmet hits and now in CFB hits that simply happen to be hard doesn't prevent anything. No matter what, the players head still hits the ground with significant force, and their brains still rattle in their skulls with every hit these guys take. There is nothing we can do to prevent these injuries from occurring, all we can do is take players who show post-concussive symptoms out of the game (and hold them out for longer periods of time) to ensure they do not pile concussions on top of concussions. 


Ultimately, some people are more prone to brain injury than others, and fans and players alike are just going to have to learn how to live with this, or stop participating in football.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

So, am I the only one on Bluelight that gives a fuck that college football season is set to begin in just over a week? 


My Canes are poised for a breakout year, we have perhaps the best running back in the nation in Duke Johnson, our offensive line is possibly the best in all the NCAA (and if not that, at least the most experienced), and we have the deepest corp of wide receivers in the country to boot. 

Oh, and did I mention that Miami QB Stephen Morris is projected by many to go in the first round? This offense is going to be titties. 


Only problem is, the defense will probably still suck. But when you have an offense that can keep up with any team in the country, who gives a fuck? The object of the game is to score points, right? Not prevent the other team from scoring points. I've seen my Dolphins do that long enough. 

This thread is going to be worse this year than it was in the year of the great SEC circle jerk, isn't it?. It's going to be pretty much the same thing, except it's just going to be me jerking off in a corner all by my self.


----------



## Care

This was 80% pander/kenikie/CS social thread last year anyways so ill take you jerking off in a corner over that any day.

Bulldogs look good this year, going for back to back mountain west conference titles!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> This was 80% pander/kenikie/CS social thread last year anyways so ill take you jerking off in a corner over that any day.
> 
> Bulldogs look good this year, going for back to back mountain west conference titles!



I want Axl back


----------



## ChickenScratch

I haven't been paying much attention this off season, tbh.
I'll get pumped soon.  I've got Atlanta braves fevor right now.
I did realize that my Eugene trip is soon.  Honestly, we'll probably get killed but I'll ease the pain with a dickload of willamette valley Pinot.  Pretty pumped to see a game there.  Their fans are pretty hostile.  

Wtf do people in the PAC NW eat at tail gates?   Whenever I went to asu games in Tempe it was pretty fail....hot dogs and burgers n shit.  Hopefully, all the Eugene tailgate food has weed in it.  I will fight a flat brim.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Oh, and TCU will beat LSU.  Just sayin.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> This was 80% pander/kenikie/CS social thread last year anyways so ill take you jerking off in a corner over that any day.
> 
> Bulldogs look good this year, going for back to back mountain west conference titles!



I'm just glad that my jerking off is preferable to anybody else's jerking off. Thank you. I am flattered :D



You are free to join me at any time. 



/What I just said isn't creepy, right?



			
				ChickenScratch said:
			
		

> I haven't been paying much attention this off season, tbh.
> I'll get pumped soon. I've got Atlanta braves fevor right now.
> I did realize that my Eugene trip is soon. Honestly, we'll probably get killed but I'll ease the pain with a dickload of willamette valley Pinot. Pretty pumped to see a game there. Their fans are pretty hostile.
> 
> Wtf do people in the PAC NW eat at tail gates? Whenever I went to asu games in Tempe it was pretty fail....hot dogs and burgers n shit. Hopefully, all the Eugene tailgate food has weed in it. I will fight a flat brim.




We don't take kindly to your type around here. 





			
				ChickenScratch said:
			
		

> Oh, and TCU will beat LSU. Just sayin.







Don't start now. I see what you did there.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'm not kidding.  TCU is good as fuck.


----------



## ChickenScratch

http://blogs.knoxnews.com/woodbery/...oach-butch-jones-welcome-to-the-vol-city.html


----------



## China Rider

my guess for tailgating in the PNW they bathe in wine and sushi 
i'm happy for you, autzen stadium(6/25/78!, heavy metal GD, hell's angel chopper out of space>NFA) and Eugene sound like great places

i want UT to win SEC again so bad, the only likeable team in SEC not named Kentucky or vandy
at least make the bluelight shrine bowl @ the Tacoma dome vs 6-6 NCAA shanty Minnesota 

gophers hosting UNLV on Thursday night, i hope they can get 20k in the seats

i'm not excited at all for NCAA, except for big 12/pac 12 FS1 games that petros papadekis will be on sidelines for

i fucking love the pac 12, let's go beevs, buffs, sunny dykes, leeches, bomb pops(rich rods) and huskies


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I really want this NCAA mess to be over already. Hopefully the NCAA is smart and doesn't come down too hard on UM, as I would hate to see this get dragged out by appeal processes and a potential damages suit against the NCAA. I know UM is reluctant to sue, but they actually have a decent case here. It's not the standard antitrust suit that always gets thrown out in court; UM can fairly easily prove malicious intent base on about half a dozen documents where the NCAA practically explicitly states their intent is malicious. 

Miami is too easy of a scapegoat. I used to want the NCAA to go after schools like LSU, Alabama, Auburn and Clemson for all the payments they make to South Florida recruits in order to steal them from us, but I now see that they are more products of a corrupt system and an incompetent enforcement arm that allows these things to take place because they are otherwise powerless. Miami doesn't have the same resources as those schools, so they represent an easy way to appear relevant. I do not wish what Miami has gone through (a 3 year investigation with information the NCAA and Miami knows to be inaccurate and uncorroborated in the Notice of Allegations) on anybody. Even the Gators don't deserve this, and everybody here knows how much I hate them. 

The whole system needs to be torn down. We need to find a way to pay college athletes without allowing some schools an unfair competitive advantage. I say we should give the players a stipend, and allow players to receive monetary compensation for their likenesses being used in football games and the like. Allow them to make a certain amount of money off of jersey sales. Limit the amount of rules that are difficult to enforce, so that a new enforcement wing can come in that focuses solely on schools using monetary resources to garner an unfair competitive advantage in the recruiting game. 

My greatest fear is that when the NCAA comes crashing down, these schools will have more impunity than they already do. And then it is bye bye for the likes of Miami, Stanford, USC, Minnesota and Fresno State. No way parity will exist if the largest schools are allowed to outbid the guys with limited funds and marginal booster support. I like parity, personally (although I wish the NCAA would go back to allowing 95 scholarship players on a college roster).


----------



## The Liberal Media

I just put down 3 Heisman Bets

$25 for Brazzy Miller @ 7/1
$25 for Marqise Lee @ 10/1
$100 for Kevin Hogan @ 16/1 

Mo Money Mo Money Mo Money !!!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

It's never too early to make fun of the Gators: 


This is what their wide receivers coach actually sends out to players he is recruiting











































































I don't understand how any kid ever commits to that school.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Lolz.  That's amazing.

In other news, just scored 50 yard line seats for free for vol/western kentucky.  Taking CS junior for his first of many pilgrimages to the greatest place on earth.  The following weekend is the Eugene trip, and I think I'm going back to neyland for the war barn eagle game.  I didn't go to one game last year, now I'm getting pumped.


----------



## China Rider

my brother is the most annoying homer I've ever met and i hate that all of his teams have won a championship in the past 11 years, it would be 5 if he wasn't a tampa bucs fan

but it's safe to say i would hate FL even if he didn't want to taste tebow's anus

that being said, i fucking love janoris Jenkins  and i can't wait for the first time he goes to jail, but not until he's put in 10 pro bowl seasons








make sure to mute it


----------



## Care

^ That TD vs the 9ers was some grade-A BULLSHIT.


----------



## China Rider

only person to blame is kapinass

maybe pain and ache'ers

clutch catch 'n throw by Bradford to lance kendricks for the 2pt conversion
kendricks will be more of a fullback this year - still expect to see a lot of 2TE sets with him and cook, even though cook is practically a WR

legatron with a bombathon FTW, fisher was mic'd up and I watched the footage about 20 times that week

goosebumps

can't wait till week 4, Thursday night football niners @ rams, the dome is going to break the sound barrier, I predict Bradford will throw for 325 yards 3tds 0int and it will be tavon Austin's first ever 100+yd game, buzz about STL will spread nationally, it's a lock if niners decide to let craig dahl play, god he's the worst fucking safety ever, why would niners accept his duties?


----------



## Care

^ you know this is the NCAA thread right?

Dahl will be a backup/speacial teamer/informant for us (your defense gave us fits last year).


----------



## Kenickie

Care said:


> This was 80% pander/kenikie/CS social thread last year anyways so ill take you jerking off in a corner over that any day.



despite that 80%, my name continues to be impossible to spell. Sorry we don't care about your new internship and pictures of you hiking and how much pot you don't smoke, Care. we haven't seen CS in forever, we've been working like 18 hour days for the whole month of August, but Conference is over now so back to football. This weekend, CS? UGA v Clemson? I think we have tickets to LSU v. UGA in Athens. Couples therapy. I've only started paying attention to football this season (pro or college) literally in the past 12 hours. I'm concerned, obviously, but not that much. I'm just too fucking tired. But all my colours are clean and all of PBs colours are clean and it's 'High School Cafeteria' weekend in Atlanta - Dragon*Con, DBF, Chik Fil A Kick Off. and finally, not _working._

Don't we need some terrible Johnny Manziel themed title change?


----------



## Care

Kenickie said:


> despite that 80%, my name continues to be impossible to spell. Sorry we don't care about your new internship and pictures of you hiking and how much pot you don't smoke, Care. we haven't seen CS in forever, we've been working like 18 hour days for the whole month of August, but Conference is over now so back to football.



Oh hey, I see youve been reading the social thread where we sometimes discuss non-sports related social things.

If you decide to go PMS raging on CS again, please take it to PM's time time, thanks.

Oh and Eric Reid is a stud. Cant wait to watch him play vs your saints this year.


----------



## The Liberal Media

TCU will beat LSU 
Book it

Cant wait for the season to start

Those Gaytor pics are hilarious lol


----------



## China Rider

been watching Utah st @ Utah, just to support my man petros

I wish he could act himself, but live TV is a personality/creativity free zone

qb for Utah state keeten is going to be really good
in the WAC

also,




_instead of burning yer lane kiffin shirts, send 'em down to hounddogs, we'll ship the shirts to hades and you'll get 25% off_


----------



## Care

Fresno State 52 Rutgers 51 in OT

WOOOOOOO


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

My Canes didn't play that bad. I wish Morris and the receivers had played a little better, but I'll take the 34-6 win. FAU didn't look that bad. 


And el oh el at Kansas State losing to fucking North Dakota State. How the fuck do you let that happen? There goes Bill Snyder's last run.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen




----------



## MikeOekiM

Go Virginia Tech
Go Temple


seriously i have zero hope of either team winning tomorrow which is very rare for me. I typically at least have a glimmer but i got nothing.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Lol..been awhile since I've watched the game live as opposed to the next morning, I just convinced myself the last few mins my live stream was paused.  Go Cowboys, stay undefeated til December! 


BOOMER SOONER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChickenScratch

Good day of football yesterday.  

Tennessee is gonna win the natty.

Pander must be melting his face off.


----------



## axl blaze

I was just coming in to say, Pander Bear must be having DABO SWINEY NIGHTMARES right now. he's totally waking up in cold-sweats and shaking nervously at the tiger that has been constantly showing up just in the corner of his peripheral vision...






and the Buckeyes are well on our way to go UNDEFEATED ONCE AGAIN!!!

also, Johnny Manziel is a spoiled little rich kid bish


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

ChickenScratch said:


> Good day of football yesterday.
> 
> Tennessee is gonna win the natty.
> 
> Pander must be melting his face off.



Clemson looks really fucking good this year. No doubt Georgia is a talented team, but Clemson pretty much had that shit locked down by the 4th quarter and the final score doesn't reflect the game. Tajh Boyd is the best player in the ACC, loathe as I am to take any credit away from Duke Johnson (his turn is next year, will be a Heisman finalist, if not the winner). 


Gurley is a fucking beast. I would love to see my Dolphins draft him to compliment Lamar Miller (anybody still doing a fantasy draft should pick Miller up right the fuck now, by the way. Big time sleeper).


----------



## axl blaze

3 said:


>




hahaha. the only Division 1 offer I got outta high school to play football was with the then upstart Florida Atlantic University Owls! go Owls!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> hahaha. the only Division 1 offer I got outta high school to play football was with the then upstart Florida Atlantic University Owls! go Owls!



No fucking way. You could have played under Schnellenberger and you turned it down? Damn. 


Well, at least you aren't playing for a team that spikes the ball on 4th down, I suppose. 


Who did you end up playing for?


----------



## axl blaze

yeah. it's not like I ever visited the campus officially as a recruit (though I have visited it cuz my family went down to South Florida a lot when I was a kid for business). they sent me a bunch of pamphlets in the mail and I was psyched to get some love from a D-1 school, even though I do believe this year in question was the very first year for FAU football. surprisingly, I do not know who Coach Schnellenberger is, but also - was he the first H/C for Owls Football? if not, then that makes more sense as to how I don't know him

I played for two years for a Division 2 team in my home state, Ohio. not sure if I should give so much information about me on a site that has so _much more_ information on me... but lets just say a sports fan can easily connect the dots 

I realized that football took up a lot of my time and also anything outside of studying/working I wanted to devote more of my time to music. also, while I was a legendary player in high school football, in college I was pedestrian at best. I realized I wasn't gonna go pro, so I parted ways with the NCAA... and haha... not once was I picked to get drug tested!!


----------



## MrGrunge

Jesus fucking Christ, Nebraska.  37-34 against WYOMING???

Just kill me now....


----------



## cj

Well bama played like shit on offense and still destroyed vitlrginia tech. So i am not gonna complain. But i just pray nick has something dialed up for AandM in two weeks. I wanna see a manziel meltdown after a blow out loss.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> yeah. it's not like I ever visited the campus officially as a recruit (though I have visited it cuz my family went down to South Florida a lot when I was a kid for business). they sent me a bunch of pamphlets in the mail and I was psyched to get some love from a D-1 school, even though I do believe this year in question was the very first year for FAU football. surprisingly, I do not know who Coach Schnellenberger is, but also - was he the first H/C for Owls Football? if not, then that makes more sense as to how I don't know him
> 
> I played for two years for a Division 2 team in my home state, Ohio. not sure if I should give so much information about me on a site that has so _much more_ information on me... but lets just say a sports fan can easily connect the dots
> 
> I realized that football took up a lot of my time and also anything outside of studying/working I wanted to devote more of my time to music. also, while I was a legendary player in high school football, in college I was pedestrian at best. I realized I wasn't gonna go pro, so I parted ways with the NCAA... and haha... not once was I picked to get drug tested!!




Yes, he was the first head coach of FAU. He was also the guy who coached Miami to their first ever National Championship back in 1983. Legendary coach, could have won a dozen championships had he decided to stay at Miami instead of joining the UFL.


----------



## Droppersneck

Well UGAs defensive line didnt quite reload like we expected. It is tough being a GA fan!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> I realized that football took up a lot of my time and also anything outside of studying/working I wanted to devote more of my time to music. also, while I was a legendary player in high school football, in college I was pedestrian at best. I realized I wasn't gonna go pro, so I parted ways with the NCAA... and haha... not once was I picked to get drug tested!!



I think that being recruitable at any level in football is pretty damn impressive. I was a terrible athlete, but football was the only sport I was OK at simply because I had no problem launching myself full speed at my enemies with a total disregard for my (or my opponents) health and safety. It was fun. I still have some broken ribs from it. Nobody on my entire team was recruitable on any level, though. 


Anyways, I am so looking forward to my Canes playing the Florida Gators this weekend. Those fuckers have to go. It's been so long since my Canes have had a signature win, I remember beating Texas A&M, Oklahoma, and Ohio State but they were all in down years and finished the season unranked. It's been close to a decade since the Canes have beaten a truly great team. It's about fucking time it happened this coming Saturday.


----------



## cj

I dont think the gators are a truely great team. There offense looked awful against toledo.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

crimsonjunk said:


> I dont think the gators are a truely great team. There offense looked awful against toledo.



By "truly great" I mean a team that actually finishes the season ranked. Florida should finish somewhere between #12 and #23, I believe. I expect Miami to finish the season in about the same range this year.


----------



## cj

3 said:


> By "truly great" I mean a team that actually finishes the season ranked. Florida should finish somewhere between #12 and #23, I believe. I expect Miami to finish the season in about the same range this year.



I agree with that.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

More making fun of the Gators and their fans:


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I'm fucking hyped for this game today. I really think my Canes can pull this one off. That's the first time I've felt this way in years. This UM team should be pretty fucking good, regardless of the result of today's game. 

Of course, I remember the days where anything short of a National Title was considered a failure. My god, what the fuck happened?


----------



## Care

^ Lookin good so far.

Im pulling for Miami.


----------



## Care

Holy redzone turnovers...


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

lol Florida keeps leaving points on the field, fortunately. Miami's defense actually looks like it might be good this year, which is surprising because we were one of the absolute worst defenses in the country last year. Florida had us a little gassed on that last possession, but we fucked them up anyways.


----------



## Care

Nice, happy for you 3,4


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> Nice, happy for you 3,4



Thank you. 


That was good shit.


----------



## Kenickie

actually came to say what up 3,4 - nice sinking of florida there.

and please can lou holtz just die? i cannot stand listening to all the spit in his dentures. not like he says anything important or anything anyone can understand.


----------



## China Rider

Droppersneck said:


> Well UGAs defensive line didnt quite reload like we expected. It is tough being a GA fan!


was replacing the linebackers pretty seamless?

I guess ogletree and jones were okay?

Rambo at safety seemed to always make big plays when I gave uga air time, also easily replaced?

not doubting your front 4, or 3? from last year, but who exactly are these irreplaceable guys you speak of?

were they drafted, or just arrested?


----------



## Kenickie

i don't know - marshall and gurley seem to be pretty beasty right now.


----------



## China Rider

and don't quite trust that being a UGA fan is as difficult as dropper makes it sound

have they taken a steep down hill spiral into perpetual irrelevancy, causing you to not give any shits towards anything related to NCAAF?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Kenickie said:


> actually came to say what up 3,4 - nice sinking of florida there.
> 
> and please can lou holtz just die? i cannot stand listening to all the spit in his dentures. not like he says anything important or anything anyone can understand.



Thank you Keni. It feels good to beat a team worth beating at least once this decade. 


And yes, Lou Holtz needs to go. The man has obviously had Alzheimer's for a full decade already, it's time to pull the plug.


----------



## China Rider

talk all the shit you want on fox sports one, but they'll never let shit talk like that fly


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen




----------



## Care

Fresno State is crushing Cal Poly.

They'll probably be ranked by the end of week 4.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen




----------



## shimazu

I finally realized I more or less despise penn state and the only time I ever enjoyed watching them play was the year Larry Johnson could have won the Heisman. And that was more of me liking LJ than PSU


----------



## MikeOekiM

I really like Temple's new QB, Connor Reilly. He threw it like 80 yards without his feet set vs Notre Dame and looks like he has a ton of potential. Only problem is everyone else on Temple looks terrible so it doesn't matter.


----------



## shimazu

mike you still think you could walk on to their roster dont you?


----------



## MikeOekiM

if i was serious about playing i have no doubt in my mind. idk where they get these guys but they're all are terrible.


----------



## shimazu

lol everyone says that 

mike you would get on the field against Louisville and just be like 

holy shit Im not trying to do this


----------



## MikeOekiM

you're talking to the reigning 6 years straight 1st pick in backyard football you know.

you havent seen me in action.

seriously though im not saying I'd dominate but I could definitely at least hold my own with the black folk.

this is my one thing in the world, cant i just have this?


----------



## Care

What position do you see yourself as?

Let me guess..... QB, DB or WR.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Care said:


> What position do you see yourself as?
> 
> Let me guess..... QB, DB or WR.



so basically ur guessing every position where you dont have to be like massive?

WR.


----------



## China Rider

I can't wait for lance kiffin to get fired mid season

only to be hired as next HC at texas, carrying them to two consecutive sub 500 seasons

why the fuck do prestigious programs keep hiring this douche?


----------



## The Liberal Media

Should have been fired after the Sun Bowl
He will be done soon enough
Lance is such a QB killer that Wittek and Kessler may as well suck this year so Max Browne can Redshirt and get the extra year.

From Preseason #1 to last nights debacle in 52 weeks
Take a bow young Lance


----------



## China Rider

he's going to texas or maybe psu if bradley books

more suited for toledo or idaho 

maybe OC at kentucky


----------



## shimazu

so are him and his dad like a package deal every time, is that in writing somewhere?

because that's a pretty good bargaining tool, I mean say what you want about Lane that Tenn defense was pretty good when Eric Berry was there. i think that was the year they almost beat alabama too but they blocked that fg


----------



## China Rider

lysis knows more about defense than lil lance

dallas HC next year?
jerry junior, get on it


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## ArCi

lol

I gotta say Manziel is one of my favorite players to watch


----------



## ChickenScratch

shimazu said:


> so are him and his dad like a package deal every time, is that in writing somewhere?
> 
> because that's a pretty good bargaining tool, I mean say what you want about Lane that Tenn defense was pretty good when Eric Berry was there. i think that was the year they almost beat alabama too but they blocked that fg



Pretty sure that was with Dooley.  

And Texas ain't goin after kiffin.  Charlie strong


----------



## ChickenScratch

Or Dabo

Hell, Chip Kelly could be an option next year, but they ain't goin after kiffin.


----------



## shimazu

ChickenScratch said:


> Pretty sure that was with Dooley.
> 
> And Texas ain't goin after kiffin.  Charlie strong



yeah idk man

I mean, I do know because I just looked it up, but I didnt want to ruin the fun of you confirming your wrongness


----------



## ChickenScratch

Oh, well, I don't wanna remember the last 5 years of vol football anyway.  

And after watching the eagles game last night, I'm gonna retract my statement about chip Kelly being a whorn.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Im gonna Kill Lance Kiffin

he just named Cody as QB when we all know Max Wittek is the better QB till Max Browne does his redshirt in 2014

now i KNOW for sure he is trying to get fired and keep his contract $$$

fuck  you lance , the raiders fuck you and now USC fucks you 

i fuck you TWICE

Please just fuck off and let Max Browne lead us in 2014 

with a new coach


----------



## The Liberal Media

and if you want a good long bet on the heisman

look at Kevin Hogan

i took him 2 weeks ago at 25/1  @ $100

---

Not many people outside of the PAC-12 know who Kevin Hogan is. Then again, unless you’re a bitter Oregon Ducks fan, the name might be a bit of a head-scratcher for even some PAC-12 faithful.

In case you are unaware, Hogan is the starting quarterback for the Stanford Cardinal.

Hogan took over as the Cardinal’s lead signal-caller midway through the 2012 season and never looked back. The redshirt freshman stepped up after then-starter Josh Nunes was handed a clipboard and a headset. In his first road start, he toppled a Ducks team destined for a National Championship appearance and went on to lead Stanford to a Rose Bowl victory.

While there’s still plenty of growing for Hogan to do as he heads into 2013, his skill set and surrounding talent have him quietly tip-toeing his way into the Heisman conversation.

First and foremost, Hogan is a natural playmaker. Dubbed Stanford’s own “Tim Tebow” by fullback Ryan Hewitt, Hogan has a knack for making sparks fly with his feet. Before taking over as the Cardinal’s starter in 2012, he was used in read-option packages and had no trouble making the most of his limited touches. Then he stole the starting gig and the window of opportunity burst open.

Despite spending half of the season on the bench, Hogan managed to finish second the team in rushing yards in 2012, only behind workhorse running back Stepfan Taylor. He managed 4.8 yards per carry and found the end zone twice on only 55 attempts. Imagine the type of damage he could do with four times as many opportunities.

Plus, he’s pretty good at the whole throwing-the-football part of being a quarterback, too.

The other factor that makes a Heisman run realistic for Hogan is Stanford’s schedule. Although the early going isn’t too tough, the Cardinal will face an onslaught of talent to end the season. They’ll be pitted against Oregon, USC, Cal and Notre Dame to end the season, which could all be showdowns with Top 25 teams by that point. Assuming the Cardinal’s record makes it out of that massacre unblemished, it would be hard to ignore Hogan as a legitimate Heisman candidate.

Hogan crushed Oregon’s National Championship hopes at Autzen Stadium last year, so we all know he has the mental toughness to get the job done. He’s got an outstanding supporting cast, so there are no excuses there. Put simply, if he can get Stanford to the end of the 2013 season without a tally in the loss column, he better start preparing his acceptance speech.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Kevin Hogan @ Rose Bowl as a TRUE  freshman 
he has the best footwork and fundamentals I have seen from a college QB since Andrew Luck

dude is fuckin prime

ROTOWORLD  has Hogan as the 4th overall pick in the 2014 NFL draft at this time in point


----------



## The Liberal Media

How good is David Fales?

I said last summer that he would challenge Teddy B and Clowney for the #1 overall pick in the draft IF Kevin Hogan does not  declare after his Soph year

If Hogan comes out after this season, he WILL be the #1 pick in the draft.book it

He will be the #1 overall pick in 2015 as well, just a matter of time, he is that good

IF you have some spare $$$ lay it on Hogan to be the #1 pick in the 2015 draft 
easy money


----------



## Care

Teddy Bridgewater is an exciting looking player/


----------



## The Liberal Media

I hate Lance kiffin so much

Please just fire him already and put me out of my misery 

I think he is running for a firing so he can  get his  $$ why else would he start Cody ahead of Wittek??
I dont get it

USC is a mess but even i know that  Wittek > Kessler

At this rate we need Browne to nix his redshirt


----------



## The Liberal Media

Care said:


> Teddy Bridgewater is an exciting looking player/



He has #1 overall pick written all over him

But the guy you really want to keep an eye on  in terms of NFL DRAFT  is David Fales
Dude is basically Drew Brees mk2 

Heard it here first


----------



## cj

The Liberal Media said:


> I hate Lance kiffin so much
> 
> Please just fire him already and put me out of my misery
> 
> I think he is running for a firing so he can  get his  $$ why else would he start Cody ahead of Wittek??
> I dont get it
> 
> USC is a mess but even i know that  Wittek > Kessler
> 
> At this rate we need Browne to nix his redshirt



Those scholarship limitations are a prgram killer. Alabama dealt with them rigjt before we got nick saban. Dark times. My question is who wanrs to coach a team on probation with a fanbase with unreasonable expectations.


----------



## Care

*5 SEC players received impermissible benefits*

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...c-players-had-impermissible-benefits/2801597/

Confirms what ive known for years, and is just the tip of the iceberg im sure.


----------



## The Liberal Media

usc has enough depth to compete

we have lee as a wideout and we have not one but TWO 5 star  HS QB  recruits in wittek/kessler and a THIRD 5 Star hs recruit in Max Browne


problem is Lance is a fucking QB killer

Stanford just got the #1 overall HS QB prospect in the country in Keller Chryst , so  they have already overtaken USC in terms on the really good prospects in the pac 12

Lance is just fucking killing us, he needs to fuck off


----------



## ChickenScratch

Packing for Oregon, pounding high life and blasting Alabama Roll on 18 wheeler.  Look for the really drunk guy in the orange section.  I'm having one of those, I think we can win this, moments.  We're not gonna win, but I bet we hang around.  

It's great to be a Vol.  

TLM, I'm sorry lance is ruining your program.  I know that feel, friend.


----------



## Care

^Thoughts on Bray?


----------



## ChickenScratch

Care said:


> ^Thoughts on Bray?



Lots of lolz.  But not nearly as funny as "sober, ex junkie", Erik ainge getting a DUI a month ago.


----------



## ChickenScratch

This is a good article and how most of us felt about bray (and Dooley) during his entire tenure.  Never hire a douche with a tattoo like that, and never hire a dickwad with bulldog in his blood as a head coach. 

http://www.tnsportsradio.com/2013/09/12/tyler-bray-hits-just-keep-coming/


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

ChickenScratch said:


> Packing for Oregon, pounding high life and blasting Alabama Roll on 18 wheeler.  Look for the really drunk guy in the orange section.  I'm having one of those, I think we can win this, moments.  We're not gonna win, but I bet we hang around.
> 
> It's great to be a Vol.
> 
> TLM, I'm sorry lance is ruining your program.  I know that feel, friend.



I'm pulling for you guys against Florida next weekend. I want Florida to lose every game, I don't care that it devalues my Canes win over them.


----------



## cj

I am watching Louisville struggle against Kentucky's defense. Anyone who thinks Louisville deserves to be ranked as high as they are is an idiot. If these guys go undefeated they will get rolled by whatever team they play in the BCS.


----------



## Care

UCLA getting smashed wtf


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Boomer Sooner!  That aTm and Bama game should be a good one.  One side of me wants to see Manziel get smashed, the other side of me wants to see Bama get beat.  Why not both eh?  I love Saturdays again now that I got my sling box set up.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Care said:


> UCLA getting smashed wtf



28 unanswered points now


----------



## Care

The Liberal Media said:


> 28 unanswered points now



ya good shit


----------



## The Liberal Media

6 play opening TD drive 

Johnny Football  makes the game fun !


----------



## The Liberal Media

14-0
Look on Nick Satan's face is priceless


----------



## Care

These announcers are so blatantly on Alabamas dick its disgusting.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Temple just lost to Fordham..


----------



## The Liberal Media

What a fucking play from Manziel


----------



## Care

^ I know right. Manzeil is like a disney movie where some little unassuming guy discovers a magic pair of shoes that make him a great football player or something. I dont know how he pulls this stuff off.


----------



## The Liberal Media

28 point run for Bama . Looks like this ones over if TaM cannot score here as Bama gets ball first in 2nd half as well.

Seems to be a day of hot streaks, UCLA with 38 in a row
Ducks with 38 in a row V Tenn


----------



## Care

Way too early to count out aTm.


----------



## 23536

This participation without a helmet rule is so Obama.


----------



## Care

ya that was lame

Manziel is quickly becoming one of my favorite college football players

I love how he is all non-nonchalant when he drops back into he pocket, most qb's are bouncing around on their toes, but Manziel just kinda walks back, then when someone tries to tackle him he's like "nu-uh" extends the play and makes a big throw/run. He's a badass.


----------



## ArCi

I have to agree watching Manziel is great entertainment. That guy can play QB

can't believe people were actually mad he won the Heisman last year.. he definitely earned it


----------



## cj

So glad Bama was able to hold on. Manziel really is a great college qb. I cant see it transitioning to the NFL though.


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## ArCi

I don't have any problem with it. NCAA makes so much of Manziel.. He should be getting his share


----------



## China Rider

the way i see it corruption involving financial benefits for players is actually a good thing, the rich actually helping out the poor
specially when you're 18 years old, are unable to work and have no credit established, makes victim-targeted misdemeanors seem like a reasonable thing to do

some schools and their boosters have more money than others, deal with it, no harm in having money wired to kids who worked their asses off since childhood, are probably good kids(team sports has that kinda influence)  instead of a stupid new boat that's the best on the docks

if you're broke, a scholarship doesn't equate to really anything, even if they graduate, college degrees are becoming less promising year by year



this is a complete guess, but i'd say more than 50% scholarship players come from parents with no money, if they're lucky enough to be raised in a semi-structured home/community

cause their grandparents didn't have any fucking money

and their parents didn't have any money

and their parents didn't have any money, and they even had full time jobs with overtime and benefits 

as far as manziel shit, i say just make it okay, just force him to donate a percentage of his nfl rookie contract towards a charity, if he doesn't get a shot at pro ball, than he get's the burden of debt we all love so much....how about a charity that provides under privileged athletes for doing a few hours of community service a week....and no cat fishing doesn't count as community service, OSU les miles


----------



## axl blaze

only problem I have with it is that Manziel gets suspended for half of a game, while tOSU or Dez Bryant get entire years off and winning seasons and BCS victories written off...

is it either racism, or SEC deep-throating??


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

SEC deep-throating plays a huge part for sure.  Could you imagine the dudes who make millions forcing their heisman winner/premier product to sit out a season?  Benching Manziel would have lost people quite a bit of money.  However, I have a feeling Manziel covered his tracks a bit better than tOSU or Bryant (especially after seeing how they went down).  The dude obviously has a few brains even if I do want to see him take a Clowney style hit.  I don't think racism played a big part in it.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> only problem I have with it is that Manziel gets suspended for half of a game, while tOSU or Dez Bryant get entire years off and winning seasons and BCS victories written off...
> 
> is it either racism, or SEC deep-throating??



SEC deep-throating. 


Be happy you aren't Miami. Most of the allegations against us by the NCAA are either totally uncorroborated or _proven_ to be false, but the NCAA kept it in their report anyways. Plus they have been investigating us for like 6 decades now, because they have no dirt, and there is no dirt, and they aren't going to rest until they find sufficient dirt, and now that the investigation is over they are just dragging out the process because they know that the wait itself functions as something of a penalty. 

Seriously, it blows.


----------



## China Rider

probably just backlash going back to jimmy johnson era

i know it's bullshit and i'm sorry, bro

my coach has seizures on game days, does he walk or take the bus everywhere? i wonder


----------



## smotpoker

http://www.elevenwarriors.com/2013/...ll-media-pryor-fluker-ohio-state-alabama#more


A great read, though I'm sure being from an Ohio State site it will rile people up, but a nice article that outlines the double standards in college football.


----------



## 23536

Miami is favored by 60 points over Savannah State.  That is the third highest point spread in college football history.


----------



## cj

smotpoker said:


> http://www.elevenwarriors.com/2013/...ll-media-pryor-fluker-ohio-state-alabama#more
> 
> 
> A great read, though I'm sure being from an Ohio State site it will rile people up, but a nice article that outlines the double standards in college football.



Its whatever. when your on top everyone wants to drag you down. Haters gonna hate. Urban Meyer isn't sqeaky clean himself.


----------



## 23536

Don't think I've ever seen a team net 30 yards in a football game, including 3 rushing yards on (lol) 34 carries.

http://scores.espn.go.com/ncf/boxscore?gameId=332640097

I know that the students at that school have been gouged for extra tuition fees so the school can pay for its shitty football team.


----------



## China Rider

holy shit gopher football has me excited again

ran the shit out of a reputable san jose state team today

we've got the new tebow and the faggy system that comes along with it
enter mitch leidner,
kid was 5/13 passing for 70 and change, 23 rushes 122 yards and 4 tds

and our 'new' RB david cobb rans for over 129 yards and two tds, maroney fast 

mostly just a good oline and coach KILL is actually a pretty damn good coach

BEAT IOWA!


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Don't seize up!


----------



## China Rider

seize the fucking opportunity
if they make big ten finals, he shoud fake a seizure before the game to motivate them
only to come running on the field with his shirt off 5 mins into first quarter
i can only hope 

i can't fuck wait to beat iowa next week, take back floyd of rosedale...a big stupid trophy of a pig
we play for a lot of those, little brown jug(mich), gov. bell(psu), paul bunyans ax(wisc)

our schedule looks good enough to maybe have first winning season in big ten since, i dunno '06, at the earliest 

iowa
@mich
@NW
neb
@indy
PSU
wisc
@mich st

thinking 5-3, loses vs MSU, mich and NW
9-3 overall, outback bowl! outback bowl! outback bowl! 

and for the record, team i'm rooting for this year is the DOGS

that's short for washington of course
their fans have a shitty taste in NFL teams, but love me some WC football
either them or arizona, but they're definitely not NC caliber, but can win the south


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Goooooooooooopherrrss *eep eep eep* Would be great is the won the big 10.

Man next weekend is going to be so much better, but I'm not sure if I will have internet =\.  At least I'll be in a football isolated place.


----------



## axl blaze

Columbus is all a-jizz for tomorrow night's night game against rival Wisconsin. Wisconsin (#23) ain't as good as they used to be, but they still have that perpetually dominant run attack with three different RBs constantly putting up 100 yards each _in the same game_. these RBs will be a nice challenge to a young, but surprisingly gifted front seven on tOSU's defense. but the Buckeyes have a cadre of ridiculous RBs themselves - Jordan Hall and Carlos Hyde stand out the most, but two other Silver Bullet Buckeyes don't drop off much from them talent-wise. the Badger's QB is dreadful and besides said RBs their only other offensive weapon is long-time Badger WR Aberderas (sp?). the only thing is tOSU might have the best secondary in the nation compared to Wisconsin's absolutely DREADFUL secondary - not good for Bucky seeing as tOSU's back-up QB put up 6 TDs against their opponents in the last two games...

factoring in a home Buckeye night game, Wisco's cupcake-like secondary, a Buckeye coach (who is 120–23 overall w/ 2 Nat'l Championships) VS a Wisconsin coach (who is 32–31 and his defining win was the Potato Bowl where his Utah State bested Akron), AND one dimensional offense (UW) VS a two-dimensional offense (tOSU)... means a hopefully doubtless BIG WIN for the BIG DICKED Buckeyes!


----------



## axl blaze

SMOTPOKER!!!! YOU ARE BACK BRO!!! OMfG WELCOME BACK!!

you will be happy to hear that I ran those SEC dick-riders Kenicunt and Pansie Bear STRAIGHT outta S&G!!

I even visited their house and told them that if they ever came back here on S&G then I will beat them senseless just like the Bucks did to Arkansas during that BCS Bowl Game a couple years back...


----------



## Care

Fresno State is undefeated, ranked and will be heavily favored in every matchup remaining on their schedule.

Watch out BCS!


----------



## phactor

god damn my Irish are not looking very good right now. But people better not be sleeping on Northern Illinois... that program keeps getting better and better!


----------



## phactor

Care said:


> Fresno State is undefeated, ranked and will be heavily favored in every matchup remaining on their schedule.
> 
> Watch out BCS!



Might be that team to throw a few bucks on for a few weeks.


----------



## shimazu

ohio states unis look like shit, I can see louisville and osu being undefeated at the end of the year, not sure how that would shake out if theres an SEC unbeaten as well. louisville would probably get the short straw in that case


----------



## The Liberal Media

According to the Los Angeles Daily News, Haden met with advisers Saturday during a 28-0 Arizona State run in the third quarter, and that's when it was decided to dismiss Kiffin.

Kiffin was pulled off the team bus in a parking lot at Los Angeles International Airport by Haden for a brief meeting with the AD and several other school administrators and was told he was fired, the Daily News reported.

HELLLLL YEAH !!


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ All of USC's problems right now are from Pete Carroll.  Kiffin is a sucky coach but he was asked to coach in a difficult situation and though he deserves to be fired, he is not the only one accountable.


----------



## cj

The Liberal Media said:


> According to the Los Angeles Daily News, Haden met with advisers Saturday during a 28-0 Arizona State run in the third quarter, and that's when it was decided to dismiss Kiffin.
> 
> Kiffin was pulled off the team bus in a parking lot at Los Angeles International Airport by Haden for a brief meeting with the AD and several other school administrators and was told he was fired, the Daily News reported.
> 
> HELLLLL YEAH !!



USC is delusional if they think Jack Del Rio is going to come save them.


----------



## China Rider

can't fucking wait to watch the next lane kiffin saga


----------



## Wyld 4 X

China Rider said:


> can't fucking wait to watch the next lane kiffin saga uber fail



fixed


----------



## China Rider

i don't judge him for his poor coaching

he puts on a better reality show than any network , he excites me

there's fisher to USC rumors
i'm officially starting the lance to STL as an assistant coach rumor


----------



## Thanatos

Mizzou is undefeated heading into SEC play with Vanderbilt on Saturday. If anything we should be ranked with 2 or 3 more wins, but I dont see much going well after that. Oh how I miss the days of knocking off #1 seed Sooners.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

entheo said:


> Mizzou is undefeated heading into SEC play with Vanderbilt on Saturday. If anything we should be ranked with 2 or 3 more wins, but I dont see much going well after that. Oh how I miss the days of knocking off #1 seed Sooners.



 Oklahoma leads the series 67–24-5. Oklahoma's biggest win vs mizzou, 77-0.  Oklahoma's longest win streak vs mizzou, 14.  Mizzou was decent for like 2 seasons, otherwise they were mediocre at best.  Good luck getting the Tiger-Sooner Peace Pipe back.

P.S. Have fun in the SEC =)


----------



## Care

Fresno State is ranked 22nd now in the BCS!

They could seriously go undefeated this year and be in a major bowl game depending on how the season shapes out for the teams ahead of them in the standings.


----------



## Care

Fresno State win 61-14 in Idaho.

The Vandals didnt score until the 4th quarter when our 2nd team defense was in the game.

Total domination, bummer OK State didnt lose or we would have jumped them in the rankings for sure. Still, I see us moving up a few spots after a dominant performance like that.

I cant believe im roting for Notre Dame, but if they win Fresno State will jump over AZ state for sure.

I havent ever been this excited for NCAA football. Derek Carr is a fantastic QB, I hope he gets a shot in the NFL.


----------



## Care

In other news, CS's vols lose a heartbreaker to Georgia, Makes you wonder how dominant the top SEC teams really are outside of Alabama.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> In other news, CS's vols lose a heartbreaker to Georgia, Makes you wonder how dominant the top SEC teams really are outside of Alabama.



They are significantly overrated. 


No way all these one loss SEC teams should be ranked ahead of many current undefeated traditional powerhouses (Oklahoma, FSU, and of course, Miami). Whether or not they are better than these teams is impossible to determine, and placing teams from one league ahead of others simply because that league has had a nice run is a dangerous game. It's how we end up with WOAT NC games like the Alabama/LSU rematch, when Oklahoma State was perhaps a more valid contender.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Pretty exciting ending to the Washington @ Stanford game going on right now

31-28 Stanford and Washington almost in FG range with 1.16 left
Could be OT

Edit- Ball hit the ground on review. 

Price has been outstanding


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'm still weeping.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

The OU vs. TCU game was a hard hitting fun to watch game.  Looking forward to the RRR next weekend!


----------



## ChickenScratch

Shimmer.Fade said:


> The OU vs. TCU game was a hard hitting fun to watch game.  Looking forward to the RRR next weekend!



Sooner is gonna beat whorn by 37 touchdowns.


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> I'm still weeping.



way to go. this win makes my loss to georgia fucking worthless. you both can just go fuck each other for all i care. 

but it doesn't matter. condolezza rice isn't going to send an SEC team to the playoffs no matter who it is. especially when our representative is Arkansas. the sooner you accept this and join me in trying to get into the NFC south the better.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> way to go. this win makes my loss to georgia fucking worthless. you both can just go fuck each other for all i care.
> 
> but it doesn't matter. condolezza rice isn't going to send an SEC team to the playoffs no matter who it is. especially when our representative is Arkansas. the sooner you accept this and join me in trying to get into the NFC south the better.



There isn't one word in this post that makes a lick of sense.


----------



## Kenickie

because you're a subnormal.

the georgia win over tennessee is so bad that georgia will fall in the rankings anyway, making my loss to georgia worthless as it negates any positives that could have come from it. but that shit won't matter in like 12 months when cunt rice is on the committee picking play off teams because there is no way she'll send an SEC team to the playoffs, especially when our representative on the committee is Jeff Long. you know, the guy who hired Petrino? none of the weight measurements that are applied to the SEC teams now will mean anything. bad or good i don't know, but i'm pretty horrified that LSU's best season that birthed the playoffs might kill our conference as we know it. pod katt/valley shook can read the writing on the wall, why can't you?

jesus christ read a book.


----------



## ChickenScratch

You're annoying as fuck


----------



## Kenickie

and yet your friendship with me is the longest relationship you've ever had with a woman.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'm gay


----------



## Droppersneck

Well there were shitty calls in the UT UGA games but they seemed to make up for it at the end giving us four downs to get it in the end zone. Murray as usual bailed Richt out which works for me. Man there will be some good QBs being drafted next year. 

 Kinikee the BCS bias will come to an end after this year but I am not sure a four team playoff will be too much different. I can still see a two loss SEC team beating out other one loss AQ teams from other conferences. It is almost guaranteed two SEC teams will be in the playoff more often than not. to the SECs defense they usually destroy their competition in bowl games. Heck tOSU is 0-11 in bowl games against the SEC in the BCS era with Arkansas loss being vacated; that is pathetic imo.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Shitty calls against UGA?  I thought the game was officiated well and fair.  

My favorite part was when we killed your punter.


----------



## Care

Kenickie said:


> the georgia win over tennessee is so bad that georgia will fall in the rankings anyway, making my loss to georgia worthless as it negates any positives that could have come from it. but that shit won't matter in like 12 months when cunt rice is on the committee picking play off teams because there is no way she'll send an SEC team to the playoffs, especially when our representative on the committee is Jeff Long. you know, the guy who hired Petrino? none of the weight measurements that are applied to the SEC teams now will mean anything. bad or good i don't know, but i'm pretty horrified that LSU's best season that birthed the playoffs might kill our conference as we know it. pod katt/valley shook can read the writing on the wall.



Its real easy to  go along with a broken system when its done nothing but work for you even though it is appallingly obvious that change needs to be made (see white people in the US).


----------



## Droppersneck

ChickenScratch said:


> Shitty calls against UGA?  I thought the game was officiated well and fair.
> 
> My favorite part was when we killed your punter.


Lol my favorite part was when a UK team with a wide receiver playing QB beat yall! 


Care said:


> Its real easy to  go along with a broken system when its done nothing but work for you even though it is appallingly obvious that change needs to be made (see white people in the US).


B/c lord knows the BCS has only benefited unworthy teams like tOSU and ND more times than not. I will bump this when tOSU plays through their cupcake schedule and gets destroyed by AL, GA, or TXa&m in the bcs title game.


----------



## Care

Droppersneck said:


> B/c lord knows the BCS has only benefited unworthy teams like tOSU and ND more times than not. I will bump this when tOSU plays through their cupcake schedule and gets destroyed by AL, GA, or TXa&m in the bcs title game.



What about Oregon and Stanford? oregon had the loss to LSU, but both of them have been good for a while, it would be nice to see them play an SEC powerhouse in a playoff.


----------



## China Rider

was rooting so hard for dogs over the nerds last night, mostly cause something i've always been attracted to UW, for whatever reason

also, lane kiffin to minnesota plz?

come on baby!

if we're gonna suck might as way make headlines with press conferences and half time interviews instead of scary fucking seizures in front of a group of kids who admire ya, gotta be weird to be on that team....

wonder if  these seizures are just gameday bailouts

i'm gonna try it at work tomorrow


----------



## Droppersneck

Care said:


> What about Oregon and Stanford? oregon had the loss to LSU, but both of them have been good for a while, it would be nice to see them play an SEC powerhouse in a playoff.



I would rather see either of them but tOSU has a sure bet spot as their schedule is crazy weak and have the media/BCS in their corner.


----------



## Care

Droppersneck said:


> I would rather see either of them but tOSU has a sure bet spot as their schedule is crazy weak and have the media/BCS in their corner.



So if we had a playoffs we could see....

Alabama
Stanford/Oregon
Ohio State
Clemson

....duke it out in an exiting finish to the season instead of all this controversy. Sounds good to me.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Go dammit, I can't talk sports here.  The only person that ever makes any sense is the liberal media and sometimes, care.  I hat the fucking sec with a passion.


----------



## Droppersneck

Care said:


> So if we had a playoffs we could see....
> 
> Alabama
> Stanford/Oregon
> Ohio State
> Clemson
> 
> ....duke it out in an exiting finish to the season instead of all this controversy. Sounds good to me.


Sounds about right for now.


ChickenScratch said:


> Go dammit, I can't talk sports here.  The only person that ever makes any sense is the liberal media and sometimes, care.  I hat the fucking sec with a passion.



You hate the SEC? Arnt you a volunteer. You ever listen to the zone/ 3HL with clay mathews and blaine bishop? Hey at least you guys got rid of Fulmer. UGA will have Bobo and Richt till the very end and we will live in mediocrity like you guys.


----------



## Care

Droppersneck said:


> You hate the SEC? Arnt you a volunteer. You ever listen to the zone/ 3HL with clay mathews and blaine bishop? Hey at least you guys got rid of Fulmer. UGA will have Bobo and Richt till the very end and we will live in mediocrity like you guys.




You're a big talk radio listener huh? That explains a lot.


----------



## Droppersneck

Care said:


> You're a big talk radio listener huh? That explains a lot.



Well my state truck has no CD player or auxiliary port. It is either sports, NPR, local conservative, or local indy music station. 3HL is a pretty good sports talk show though.


----------



## ChickenScratch

We didn't live in mediocrity with fulmer.  We won a natty and were a contender pretty much every year.  We're not mediocre now, we flat out suck.  Fire Richt, and the same thing will happen to you.

And, yes, I hate the SEC.  Always have.  It's mainly the homers and "conference pride" that bothers me.  Fuck that shit.  But, the BCS forces us to pull for our biggest rivals that we hate.  It's horse shit.  I love big 12 and PAC 12 football.  I'm rooting for Oregon to win it all.  And don't sleep on sailor Baylor bear.  That's a sick football team.


----------



## Droppersneck

ChickenScratch said:


> We didn't live in mediocrity with fulmer.  We won a natty and were a contender pretty much every year.  We're not mediocre now, we flat out suck.  Fire Richt, and the same thing will happen to you.
> 
> And, yes, I hate the SEC.  Always have.  It's mainly the homers and "conference pride" that bothers me.  Fuck that shit.  But, the BCS forces us to pull for our biggest rivals that we hate.  It's horse shit.  I love big 12 and PAC 12 football.  I'm rooting for Oregon to win it all.  And don't sleep on sailor Baylor bear.  That's a sick football team.



I mainly promote team SEC to troll other fans, but I actually share your sentiments. Fulmers best years were behind him imho


----------



## Care

Here is my ideal NCAAF playoff scenario.

Top 16 teams after the conference championships make the playoffs. 


Top 8 teams get a bye week one, 9-12 play 13-16 in the first week.

Top 4 Teams get a bye week 2, after reseeding 5-8 play 9-12 in week 2

After that its a straight 8 team playoff until the NC.


There are so many teams in college football that it makes sense to have an expansive playoff system. The hype surrounding the games would far eclipse the money pulled in by all the shitty meaningless bowl games they have every year. Hell they can even still have the potato bowl for the shitty teams if they want.


----------



## Droppersneck

Care said:


> Here is my ideal NCAAF playoff scenario.
> 
> Top 16 teams after the conference championships make the playoffs.
> 
> 
> Top 8 teams get a bye week one, 9-12 play 13-16 in the first week.
> 
> Top 4 Teams get a bye week 2, after reseeding 5-8 play 9-12 in week 2
> 
> After that its a straight 8 team playoff until the NC.
> 
> 
> There are so many teams in college football that it makes sense to have an expansive playoff system. The hype surrounding the games would far eclipse the money pulled in by all the shitty meaningless bowl games they have every year. Hell they can even still have the potato bowl for the shitty teams if they want.



I like it but that would mean the season would have to start earlier. CFB is not like CBB you cant just play games back to back there needs to be time in b/t. That or shorten the regular season by cutting out cup cake OOC games. I agree about all the non sense bowls keep some of them so the mid major teams dont get shut out of post season play.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Dopper, yea, it was probably time for fulmer to go.  It was a shame we lost John Chavis out of the deal.  We actually offered him a job after kiffin left and he told us to get fucked.  Good for him.  We haven't had a coach leave on good terms since general fucking neyland.  The way we treated Johnny Majors was just awful. 

Care, I like that.  I like it a lot.


----------



## Droppersneck

ChickenScratch said:


> Dopper, yea, it was probably time for fulmer to go.  It was a shame we lost John Chavis out of the deal.  We actually offered him a job after kiffin left and he told us to get fucked.  Good for him.  We haven't had a coach leave on good terms since general fucking neyland.  The way we treated Johnny Majors was just awful.
> 
> Care, I like that.  I like it a lot.



Yeah the kiffin hire reminded me of UK hiring Billy Gillespie after Tubby smith. Im sorry but I still find it funny that an agent actually paid Tyler Bray; what a shitty investment. The SEC east is a tough place to play but I am confident either UT, GA, or USC will contend for a NC in the next 3 years. Probably against Alabama lol


----------



## Care

The format I suggested would take 5 weeks to play out, which is about the time between the conference championships and and the NC right now anyways

It would give longshot teams a shot at the big schools, as well as some meaning to winning the championships in smaller conferences. Everyone loves a Cinderella, especially in college sports.  At the same time, the top few teams would remain in prime position to win the national championship.

It would essentially separate the teams in to categories.

1-4=favorites

5-8=contenders

9-16=longshots


----------



## Droppersneck

Care said:


> The format I suggested would take 5 weeks to play out, which is about the time between the conference championships and and the NC right now anyways
> 
> It would give longshot teams a shot at the big schools, as well as some meaning to winning the championships in smaller conferences. Everyone loves a Cinderella, especially in college sports.  At the same time, the top few teams would remain in prime position to win the national championship.
> 
> It would essentially separate the teams in to categories.
> 
> 1-4=favorites
> 
> 5-8=contenders
> 
> 9-16=longshots



Yeah but you are forgetting why bowls make more money. Right now they have total control over the geography and every other aspect of who plays who with loose guidlines based on relative rankings. They pick teams and locations that will maximize attendance/profits. Many teams do not have national fan bases and this is the crux of the issue.


----------



## Care

Droppersneck said:


> Yeah but you are forgetting why bowls make more money. Right now they have total control over the geography and every other aspect of who plays who with loose guidlines based on relative rankings. They pick teams and locations that will maximize attendance/profits. Many teams do not have national fan bases and this is the crux of the issue.



Other than the top few BCS bowl games the bowls have empty stadiums and very little TV viewership compared to the interest a playoff system would attract. The "current system makes more money" argument is fucking retarded. It doesn't matter which teams are playing, if its a playoff game for the national title people will watch and attend. And if its between two top tier teams im sure they can manage to schedule it somewhere where it will sell out.


----------



## Droppersneck

Care said:


> Other than the top few BCS bowl games the bowls have empty stadiums and very little TV viewership compared to the interest a playoff system would attract. The "current system makes more money" argument is fucking retarded. It doesn't matter which teams are playing, if its a playoff game for the national title people will watch and attend. And if its between two top tier teams im sure they can manage to schedule it somewhere where it will sell out.



IDK I feel the same way as you but I question why it has taken so long to get to a playoff and this is the only conclusion I can come up with. And actually those crappier bowls do okay if they are strategically placed. The times I went to the music city bowl the fans filled up the titans stadium. Heck even the year UK played an FSU team who had half their first string offense benched I saw good fan support on both sides. Money first.. the game comes second


----------



## Care

Droppersneck said:


> IDK I feel the same way as you but I question why it has taken so long to get to a playoff and this is the only conclusion I can come up with. And actually those crappier bowls do okay if they are strategically placed. The times I went to the music city bowl the fans filled up the titans stadium. Heck even the year UK played an FSU team who had half their first string offense benched I saw good fan support on both sides. Money first.. the game comes second



The playoff system will make far more money than the current shitty system, end of fucking story. Can you imagine if any other major sport implemented a system like the BCS and had a bunch of meaningless end of season matches, then had one winner take all game between the top 2 teams? People would fucking lose it because its uninteresting, and inferior in every aspect.


----------



## China Rider

ChickenScratch said:


> Go dammit, I can't talk sports here, my habitual drug abuse and touring has finally caught up to me and now i have this stupid fucking learning disorder


it's going to be okay we're here for kynd support and translations, if you need them

but am still trying to figure out what how in the hell 'go dammit' makes any sense, or any kind of spare change  

if you're just playing hokie, fuck you and your peyton manning era UT


----------



## Thanatos

entheo said:


> Mizzou is undefeated heading into SEC play with Vanderbilt on Saturday. If anything we should be ranked with 2 or 3 more wins, but I dont see much going well after that. Oh how I miss the days of knocking off #1 seed Sooners.



Ding ding ding, guess who is ranked now?


----------



## Droppersneck

Care said:


> The playoff system will make far more money than the current shitty system, end of fucking story. Can you imagine if any other major sport implemented a system like the BCS and had a bunch of meaningless end of season matches, then had one winner take all game between the top 2 teams? People would fucking lose it because its uninteresting, and inferior in every aspect.



Oh like you know the profit margins and models that fuel the NCAA/BCS. If it would definitely make more money they would of had a playoff years ago imo. Those meaningless matches are chosen and the location is chosen to maximize profits. I do agree that the playoff might create a bigger buzz and more money, but how much more of a buzz can college FB get? It is as popular as ever and probably the best sports league of all time.


----------



## axl blaze

Ohio State could beat an SEC team this year. you want to fuck with Urban Meyer? remember how fucking with Urban Meyer felt like in the glory days of getting fucked by Urban Meyer in your ESS EEE CEE??






and do people really think there is a media bias for tOSU?! the media HATES US. we get our year stripped of wins (remember when tOSU fucked up Arkansas, or does your SEC bias only remember 2006?) just for players trading in memorabilia for tattoos. while Johnny Manziel is signing away to a HALF GAME suspension. if that was Braxton Miller the media/BCS would take another huge shit on our entire season

UGA would go down HARD against tOSU - you know it's true

ChickenScratch is the only sane SEC fan I know. it's so hilarious watching an LSU fan pull for an Auburn fan, or UGA for Florida just for "conference pride." do you think I ever want to see Penn State win? MICHIGAN, for that matter? I hope they lose all their games, and when the Scarlet & Grey roll up, they roll over


----------



## Care

axl blaze said:


> it's so hilarious watching an LSU fan pull for an Auburn fan, or UGA for Florida just for "conference pride." do you think I ever want to see Penn State win? MICHIGAN, for that matter? I hope they lose all their games, and when the Scarlet & Grey roll up, they roll over



This is the faggotry that has been bred into college football fans by the BCS. As much as you hate Michigan, it is good for Ohio State if Michigan is a highly ranked team when you play them.


----------



## axl blaze

I highly agree. I want Meat Chicken to lose EVERY SINGLE GAME THEY PLAY. because I was born and bred to despise Michigan football, despite the BCS and their intentions to have me somehow root for them? NCAA football is so great because of its passionate (and drunk and blind) fans. the BCS will not devoid me of said passion

Mizzou is handling UGA at Athens - it's difficult to predict which Georgia team will step on the field every Saturday. sometimes Aaron Murray is on fire, sometimes he looks off (like right now - I guess the Mizzou pass rush is getting to him). even though the SEC is so all sum, I could see Northwestern beating Mizzou. Northwestern is a highly underrated football team, but I will save that rant for a later time

I do like watching the SEC - it's good football, and I like me some football. however, Arkansas is not playing good football against South Carolina - USCe is winning in a blow-out

but perhaps the craziest story so far for NCAA football is the Red River Rivalry and Texas is up two scored on a ranked, decent Oklahoma team. all of a sudden Case McCoy can finally hit his receivers and that UT defense ain't lookin' too bad. the pundits said this game was pretty much Mack Brown's ass on the line - maybe he gave one helluva pre-game speech:

"LISSEN MEN!! I AIN'T GONNA LIE!! THIS HERE GAME MEANS MY ASS!! THINK ABOUT ALL THEM GROCERIES AND RIDES OUR BOOSTERS GOTCHA!! THINK ABOUT ME YOUR COACH MACK BROWN - I AIN'T A BAD FELLA?? WIN ONE FOR ME SO I DON'T GET FIRED, PLOX??"


----------



## axl blaze

wow - how about that Michigan VS PSU game?

some animated pics for your enjoyment:


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Lol.  Someone needs to do a meth progression picture with Mack Brown.  Not sure wtf football game I watched last night.


----------



## Care

RIP Stanford/Georgia/Oklahoma/Michigan


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

1 loss aint shit.  Look at the SEC man.


----------



## Care

Shimmer.Fade said:


> 1 loss aint shit.  Look at the SEC man.



It is for those teams (georgias 2nd loss btw)


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> wow - how about that Michigan VS PSU game?



most fun i had watching any game in a long time

was it just me or was the entire OT commercial free?


----------



## axl blaze

I noticed that too! those vapid corporate suits just couldn't sneak in their Ford Truck and UPS Logistics commercials, in!

hope your Coach gets healthy man... he seems like a decent fit for Minny


----------



## Thanatos

Mizzou!!!!! It's pretty fucking awesome being undefeated in and ranked at #15. It good to be a football fan from the MO right now.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah dude, congrats. love seeing ya'll take down the SEC. sucks about your QB though, isn't he out for the year??


----------



## Thanatos

axl blaze said:


> yeah dude, congrats. love seeing ya'll take down the SEC. sucks about your QB though, isn't he out for the year??



That's the tentative prognosis yes, and our backup Berkstresser is only a sophomore, and doesn't have any sense of how to time his passes while hanging in the pocket. We've done surprisingly well compared to what I thought our program would look like when we moved to the SEC. Of course A&M is higher profile but we are solid, and the recruiting will continue to improve. Finally a reason to be excited about Mizzou fb, it's been pretty drab since 2010.


----------



## D's

Alabama is tearing the fucking fields up. Roll fucking Tide!


----------



## axl blaze

who gots who in the National Championship??

Alabama VS Oregon?

Alabama VS Ohio State?

Oregon VS Ohio State?

shit, I would watch all three. I think they would be good games


----------



## shimazu

dont forget about Teddy Bridge and Louisville

if they win out and there's only 1 other unbeaten team I don't see how you can pass over them like has happened to smaller conference schools in the pass. They have a legit team


----------



## Care

I feel like Louisville will get smashed in the NC if they make it.

I'd like to see oregon.


----------



## cj

Lousville cant hang with the big teams. Rutgers gave them all they could handle the other day.


----------



## shimazu

I think Louisville would lose in the NC as well, but I think they would do a lot better than most people would expect. Definitely better than Notre Dame did last year


----------



## Droppersneck

axl blaze said:


> Ohio State could beat an SEC team this year. you want to fuck with Urban Meyer? remember how fucking with Urban Meyer felt like in the glory days of getting fucked by Urban Meyer in your ESS EEE CEE??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and do people really think there is a media bias for tOSU?! the media HATES US. we get our year stripped of wins (remember when tOSU fucked up Arkansas, or does your SEC bias only remember 2006?) just for players trading in memorabilia for tattoos. while Johnny Manziel is signing away to a HALF GAME suspension. if that was Braxton Miller the media/BCS would take another huge shit on our entire season
> 
> UGA would go down HARD against tOSU - you know it's true
> 
> ChickenScratch is the only sane SEC fan I know. it's so hilarious watching an LSU fan pull for an Auburn fan, or UGA for Florida just for "conference pride." do you think I ever want to see Penn State win? MICHIGAN, for that matter? I hope they lose all their games, and when the Scarlet & Grey roll up, they roll over



Who knows how good tOSU is? We wont know until they play Alabama is BCSNCG... tOSU would get whipped by a healthy UGA and play close against the current line up. It just suck b/c last year if we could have hung in against Bama we would have finally won a bcsNC.


----------



## axl blaze

I like the Dawgs - huge Hines Ward fan here

I feel you on the "how good truly is Ohio State?" question - I just have a feeling that Urban Meyer will be able to aptly prepare any team against any team. the Big Ten might suck, but Ohio State most certainly does not

are you in the Fire Richt Camp, or not? I feel bad for him and I think if UGA ever fires him they will be introduced to a decade of shittiness before they get their act together


----------



## Droppersneck

axl blaze said:


> I like the Dawgs - huge Hines Ward fan here
> 
> I feel you on the "how good truly is Ohio State?" question - I just have a feeling that Urban Meyer will be able to aptly prepare any team against any team. the Big Ten might suck, but Ohio State most certainly does not
> 
> are you in the Fire Richt Camp, or not? I feel bad for him and I think if UGA ever fires him they will be introduced to a decade of shittiness before they get their act together



Yes I am more or less in the camp to fire him and Bobo. I like aspects of Todd Granthams program. The thing is how do you fire a guy that typically gets 9+ wins in the SEC and takes us to a decent bowl. He is a choke artist and his play calling has me questioning his sanity at times, but I like him as a person. I have a feeling we will be following in the footsteps of TN with the Fulmer firing. 

I think Meyer is a good coach and has a lot of pull to put together a good team. Where the problem lye's is the fact that while you coast to the NC game you will have played no real competition to prepare for the big game and there is no way to duplicate it in practice.


----------



## axl blaze

Richt comes across as a class act - I will give him that, any day

that could be a problem, but it isn't. I mean, in the last four years the highlight of tOSU's BCS Games have been beating Oregon and Arkansas (when they were good)... screw the Big Ten. I'm done trying to sympathize with their failures - but don't worry Big Ten, tOSU will screw you for you and HARD


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen




----------



## axl blaze

dude NOT FUCKING COOL. I've lived a decently hard enough life, but few things are as more desperate, vile, and rank as being a human car in the car wreck known as a foobtall pile. the language! the grabbing! decent men turned into wild hyenas, taking their shots while they can while the officials can't see


----------



## Care

Wow thats pretty messed up lol.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Man, my Canes barely escaped that one alive. I fucking hate North Carolina. They are like our kryptonite. It doesn't matter how good we are or how bad they are, it's always going to be a close game that we will lose more often than not.


----------



## cj

Well Lousiville cant beat UCF rather yet a powerhouse BCs team. Im just glad they will not sneak in too the NC game now


----------



## Droppersneck

Lol yeah Louisville sucks. Bridgewater is a beast though.


----------



## shimazu

every team will have bad games throughout a season, Louisville just had their's against the toughest team they had to play all year relative tlo an otherwise manageable schedule. 

I hope 3+ teams go undefeated so the NCAA can look like even bigger douches than they already do


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

shimazu said:


> every team will have bad games throughout a season, Louisville just had their's against the toughest team they had to play all year relative tlo an otherwise manageable schedule.
> 
> I hope 3+ teams go undefeated so the NCAA can look like even bigger douches than they already do





Yes, all teams have bad games. But the difference between the good teams and the bad teams, is that the good teams manage to somehow win those games where they played poorly. The bad/mediocre/overrated teams lose those games.


----------



## Droppersneck

Oh snap if Mizzou beat FL and Tennessee beats SCar UGA may still have a shot at the east! got to love the SEC everyone just beats each other up!


----------



## Care

^lol

Fresno state will be the top bulldogs in the country after tonight


----------



## 23536

What is "targeting"???  What are all these effeminate rules liberals are saddling my sport with?

Ejection my ass.  That's just a good football hit.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

23536 said:


> What is "targeting"???  What are all these effeminate rules liberals are saddling my sport with?
> 
> Ejection my ass.  That's just a good football hit.



Yeah, the rules are very misinformed and reactionary. 


Also, refs are less likely to call players for hits to the helmet in college because the penalty is so harsh. Even if they decide to go this route, which is the wrong one, they have to give the refs some discretion.


----------



## 23536

^looks like Miami might be ranked 6th or 7th after today's high-ranking losses.


----------



## axl blaze

23536 said:


> What is "targeting"???  What are all these effeminate rules liberals are saddling my sport with?
> 
> Ejection my ass.  That's just a good football hit.



as a red-blooded, formerly red-Stated in George Bush's Most Esteemed Republic but now blue-stated, American male I AGREE WITH YOU GODDAMMIT!!

Ohio State played a tough Iowa defense and wins. JUST WIN BABY! let everyone else lose

my prediction: three teams will go undefeated this year. Ohio State will be one of them, and much like the 2004 Auburn Tigers - will not play in the BCS National Championship...

meanwhile, the Buckeyes win their Bowl Game and go on to their THIRD YEAR UNDEFEATED and laughing and pissing on top of the collective BCS Committee's Faces 

best touchdown I have seen, as of late:


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## axl blaze

gross, Michigan. I wonder how many she had before the game? or is that devoid of all humanity, glazed over look from Detroit now in style in Ann Arbor as well?


----------



## 23536

Every color man working these games sounds like Bob Griese.


----------



## axl blaze

yah, they do all have that same monotone, white-bread jive don't they? 

hey it could be worst. they could all sound like Bob Costas??

I call every female NCAA announcer Maureen Van Dyke. please don't forward this post to Jezebel or anything


----------



## Care

23536 said:


> What is "targeting"???  What are all these effeminate rules liberals are saddling my sport with?
> 
> Ejection my ass.  That's just a good football hit.


----------



## axl blaze

would be great to see LSU go down tonight, they're down 10 at the half

lots of SEC teams lost today. are we just going to say "wow - that team (UGA, USCe) must suck because they lost to this sucky team"

or will we side-step and smile and say "oh wow - that's what SEC football is! you lose to Vandy because there so damn good, this conference!"

???


----------



## Care

The atmosphere at this Clemson FSU game is insane.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, I'm going to turn that one on...


----------



## Care

Damn, FSU is making a case for a NC berth with this game.


----------



## axl blaze

yah it'd be difficult NOT to give the winner of this game mad props

I would place this winner at #3, with Bama and Oregon (assuming they win tonight) at #1 and #2, respectively 

my Buckeyes at #4. see how subjective I can be??


----------



## Care

Well your buckeyes didnt exactly look like worldbeaters today.


----------



## axl blaze

no, because maybe we aren't. but Iowa always plays us tough. maybe we are just meant to beat every time by a margin of ten points for the rest of Urban Meyer's existence - 

I'm kewl with it. as long as Ohio State wins and it fucks with the BCS. man I love to fuck with the BCS just like Johnny Cochran loves to fuck with the police...

I can hear Ohio Stadium roar when I keep my window open. pretty kewl imo


----------



## Care

I think the buckeyes are a great team and deserve a shot at the NC, but are they a top 2 team..... prolly not. Thats why EVERY OTHER SERIOUS SPORT IN EXISTENCE HAS PLAYOFFS.

How retarded would the NFL be if the #1 seed played the #2 seed at the end of the regular season and that was that............. I cant even remember the last time a top 2 seed won a SB.....


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, right? it's like the SEC and the whole American South DESPISES the Buckeyes. I mean, what do you want from us? all we can do is beat who is put on our table. if we played in the SEC who knows what would happen. look at Missouri. there would be NO CHANCE IN HELL I would ever say Mizzou has been better than tOSU this past decade, and this year they are lighting up the SEC

so true about that NFL part. if you gave the Buckeyes a shot I feel like Urban Meyer is such a great Coach that it would stupid to take them lightly as a team... 

plus - I may be bias playing football in the State of Ohio, but look at how many NCAA players there are from Ohio (much like Cali, Texas, FLA, etc)... Mattie Mauk from Missou I'm lookin' at you


----------



## Care

Fresno State has 4 TDs on 4 possessions.

#bcsbusters


----------



## Thanatos

Mizzou is running shit up in the SEC East! Fuck yeah, go Tigers!


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Congrats! 

You all think Baylor can win its final 5 games?






















I predict it trips up somewhere.
Final 5 opponents:
Oklahoma, Texas Tech in Dallas, at Oklahoma State, at TCU, and Texas (aka big XII south)


----------



## axl blaze

I could see Baylor losing to all of those teams - OK State looked especially humming on offense last night

but I don't count myself as someone who knows all about Baylor. then I realized, that is what makes college football good and bad. it such a regional passion. for example, if a fan saw the Ole Miss VS LSU game last year, a fan would not how LSU's QB Mettenberger threw a lot of pics and how Ole Miss's QB Bo Wallace did pretty damn well... which would then lead to an educated guess of perhaps Ole Miss pulling off the upset...


----------



## Droppersneck

I actually picked ole miss^

The game will be Oregon VS Alabama with an outside chance of FSU getting in if they blow out all competition.


----------



## China Rider

i  mike leach

and holy shit gophers won AT northwestern, not that i saw highlights or anything


----------



## ChickenScratch

We are going to rip AJ McCarrons dick off and feed it to his whore mother next Saturday.


----------



## China Rider

ChickenScratch said:


> We are going to rip AJ McCarrons dick off and feed it to his whore mother next Saturday.


surely there's a volenteer thug that's willing to break laws for a win?
loved when UT players robbed a dude at gun point years ago and the guy didn't want to press charges cause he didn't want to hurt the team

the first score i saw when i went into my club's bar was UT/cocks

i also love this:




sorry if repost

i got warm inside
congrats, had no idea butch davis was your coach, you;re going to win eventually, who cares how legal it is

moments later i saw minn 20 NW-17, i got wet downstairs 

man the BEEVS of OSU would be undefeated if they didn't lose to eastern wash in week 1
mike riley is my favorite coach that isn't a psychopath


----------



## D's

so did anyone catch the Auburn game this weekend? They might actually have a team wortha fuck this season.
Roll Tide tho, , and how about them crimson tide boys, what a fucking they gave to Arkansas! they got beat the fuck to hell.. lost interest after half-time. hahaha


----------



## 23536

http://espn.go.com/college-sports/s...an-lose-nine-scholarships-part-ncaa-sanctions

This is a happy bird


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

23536 said:


> http://espn.go.com/college-sports/s...an-lose-nine-scholarships-part-ncaa-sanctions
> 
> This is a happy bird



Fuck yeah. 


It's finally over.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

By the way, I repeatedly told people on here that the amount of wrongdoing on Miami's part had been greatly exaggerated by salacious articles and unscrupulous journalism. Everybody is willing to believe everything about Miami, but that doesn't necessarily make it true. 


This is a good day.


----------



## cj

ChickenScratch said:


> We are going to rip AJ McCarrons dick off and feed it to his whore mother next Saturday.



haha I don't even remember the last time ten beat bama


----------



## ChickenScratch

I think it was 07, but from 93-07 we owned your asses because you were awful.  Never forget.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

They were awful, and will probably be awful again because I highly doubt that Saban is doing everything by the book like he should.  I mean what was that BS with the players spraying that antler shit under their tongues?  $10 says they get hit hard within the next 5 years.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Shimmer.Fade said:


> They were awful, and will probably be awful again because I highly doubt that Saban is doing everything by the book like he should.  I mean what was that BS with the players spraying that antler shit under their tongues?  $10 says they get hit hard within the next 5 years.



lol.


SEC schools are allowed to do whatever the fuck they want. The NCAA Enforcement people have close ties to several SEC schools, and they let big infractions slide all the time. Meanwhile, Miami, USC, and Ohio State are slammed for what amounts to nothing (relatively minor violations of amateurism that do not result in any significant competitive advantage).


Point is, Alabama will not be hit with sanctions for a long, long time.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Maybe it is wishful thinking.  The guys in charge bank too much off the brand that is the SEC.


----------



## axl blaze

hey what do we all know about football? we're fans of the ACC, Big 12, and Big 10, respectively


----------



## ChickenScratch

I hate the stupid fucking sec


----------



## Jerry Atrick

Shimmer.Fade said:


> They were awful, and will probably be awful again because I highly doubt that Saban is doing everything by the book like he should.  I mean what was that BS with the players spraying that antler shit under their tongues?  $10 says they get hit hard within the next 5 years.



Speaking of Saban, he makes $5+ mil a year at Bama (google it). Word on the street is that UTexas is offering $10 mil a year plus a signing bonus. There is another rumor that Saban's wife was in Austin recently. I currently live in Austin, BTW.

Who really knows, though? Mack Brown's Horns beat OU and had a bye week this past weekend.


----------



## Jerry Atrick

ChickenScratch said:


> I hate the stupid fucking sec



I've been a BIG 12 boy for a long time but my team, Mizzou, ran off to the SEC. I was pissed when they did it but now they ain't looking so bad :D


----------



## cj

ChickenScratch said:


> I think it was 07, but from 93-07 we owned your asses because you were awful.  Never forget.



Well I hate to tell you this but its 2013. And bama wins by 21 take it to the bank.


----------



## ChickenScratch

crimsonjunk said:


> Well I hate to tell you this but its 2013. And bama wins by 21 take it to the bank.



Quoted.  We're gonna hurt your entire team, beat you by 67 points and blow East Tennessee cum up your women.


----------



## Thanatos

Jerry Atrick said:


> I've been a BIG 12 boy for a long time but my team, Mizzou, ran off to the SEC. I was pissed when they did it but now they ain't looking so bad :D



See my location please... I never paid much attention to the sec until 4-5 years ago, but honestly I don't miss the Big 12.


----------



## axl blaze

I truly wish Ohio State could join the SEC. if Mizzou can do it, so can Urban Meyer (not taking anything away from your Mizzou, they're playing FANTASTICALLY this year, and I'm a big fan). I am sick of the Big 10 and their box of fail. when will Urban Meyer lose a Big Ten game?? it's been awhile...


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> I truly wish Ohio State could join the SEC. if Mizzou can do it, so can Urban Meyer (not taking anything away from your Mizzou, they're playing FANTASTICALLY this year, and I'm a big fan). I am sick of the Big 10 and their box of fail. when will Urban Meyer lose a Big Ten game?? it's been awhile...



In fairness, the sec east is horrid.  I love big 12 and PAC 12 football.  The big 10 sucks dick now, but be patient.  The sec will go through some dark years soon enough and y'all will be back.  Stupid newbs like ken don't remember those years cuz she was busy playing dress up and getting touched by creepy uncles and shit.

She does melt the fuck out of y'all though, which is funny.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> I truly wish Ohio State could join the SEC. if Mizzou can do it, so can Urban Meyer (not taking anything away from your Mizzou, they're playing FANTASTICALLY this year, and I'm a big fan). I am sick of the Big 10 and their box of fail. when will Urban Meyer lose a Big Ten game?? it's been awhile...



Meh, the conference is just down right now. There are some teams in the Big 12 with the potential to turn into real powers. 


Look at the ACC this year, dude. Everybody thought I was nuts years ago when I said the ACC easily has the potential to be one of the strongest conferences in College Football, and here they are with 3 teams inside of the Top 10.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, I know it's cyclical. what college football fan wouldn't? a noob

it's just getting real old having Ohio State lumped in with these teams that fucking suck, while we clearly don't suck as much, I just wish they would hurry up and catch up

PS - Ken couldn't melt a piece of shit on a stick in a hot Georgian summer day


----------



## ChickenScratch

She melts the shit out of that Miami fan with all the tl,dr posts who's handle is some weird chemical


----------



## ChickenScratch

Oh, and talk about "getting old", try being a die hard vol fan

Fuck me running, the last time I was excited was when that piece of shit junkie Erick Ainge threw the SEC championship away to Kens beloved LSU in 07 cuz he was smacked out of his face.

Oh, and speaking of Ainge, he lives in Knoxville and has a horrible radio show and he's a, like, in recovery and shit with his hot god preaching wife.  But, my nigga got him a DUI like a month ago, which is beyond hysterical.


----------



## ChickenScratch

3 post melt...I'm excited as fuck for this weekend when we push the tides shit straight back up their hick ass buttholes.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

ChickenScratch said:


> She melts the shit out of that Miami fan with all the tl,dr posts who's handle is some weird chemical



Me and Kenickie get along now. We buried the hatchet like 3 years ago. 



Also, I take a lot of amphetamines.


----------



## ChickenScratch

It's not just you, friend.  This board is full of tl;dr posts.  

Drug addicts over analyzing sports is pretty funny though, I guess.


----------



## axl blaze

^ at least it's an alternative perspective to sports. I'd take this over the ingrate banter over at ESPN ANY DAY

this is Hate Penn State Week. Ohio State is going to thrash PSU like... like... well, I'm not even gonna go there. NIGHT GAME BABY


----------



## China Rider

man oregon state would undefeated and looking good if it weren't for their opening loss vs eastern washington 49-46



> Sat 8/31	 Eastern Wash.	L 46 - 49
> Sat 9/7 Hawaii	W 33 - 14
> Sat 9/14@ Utah	W 51 - 48
> Sat 9/21@ San Diego St.	W 34 - 30
> Sat 9/28 Colorado	W 44 - 17
> Sat 10/12@ Washington St.	W 52 - 24
> Sat 10/19@ California	W 49 - 17
> Sat 10/26(6) Stanford	10:30 pm ET
> Fri 11/1USC	9:00 pm ET
> Sat 11/16@ Arizona St.	TBA
> Sat 11/23 Washington	TBA
> Fri 11/29(3) Oregon	7:00 pm ET


so they've beat up on the bottom tier pac-12 teams, so that at least eliminates them from being in the 'buff zone'

do we have to see stanford in rose bowl again.....?
let's go beevs! 
get the rose bowl, pending on if oregon makes NC game


----------



## ChickenScratch

After my trip to Oregon I've decided that I'm a pretty big Oregon State fan now.  I hope they murder rape tree tonight


----------



## axl blaze

really though? Corvallis over Eugene? I'm not seeing it, despite all the natural beauty that Corvallis brings to the table

I always kinda thought Oregon was bad ass. I'd much rather see them on top of the Pac-12 than say, last decade when it was always USCw


----------



## ChickenScratch

I like a good underdog story.  Although, I have to say, duck fans are the nicest fucking people on the planet.  I can't even tell you many of them just came up to us and thanked us for coming, told us how much they respected the history of our program, wished us well that we'd be back, offered up beers etc etc.

So much more class than the majority of sec fans


----------



## Care

AP Top 25
1	Alabama
2	Oregon (3)	
3	Florida State 
4	Ohio State	
5	Missouri
6	Baylor	
7	Miami (FL)
8	Stanford	
9	Clemson	
10	Texas Tech	
11	Auburn
12	UCLA	
13	LSU
14	Texas A&M
*15	Fresno State	*
16	Virginia Tech
17	Oklahoma	
18	Louisville	
19	Oklahoma State	
20	South Carolina	
21	UCF	5-1	345
22	Wisconsin	
23	Northern Illinois
24	Michigan
25	Nebraska	






My alma mater, undefeated and ranked late in the season for the first time since I seriously started following football! Im going to a huge party where we are going to be barbecuing, playing football and watching the game on a big projector screen. Stoked!


----------



## axl blaze

^ nice dude, yeah College GameDay was going on about Fresno State this morning and I thought about you for a second. FRESNO?? FRES YEA!!

CS - yeah that's always nice to see. despite being obsessed with football, I fucking hate it when dipshits just blindly attack the other team's fans. since I live real close to the stadium I always try to strike up conversations with visiting fans, wish them luck, tell them where to grab food/drinks, etc. more often than not though, you see the opposite behavior. I remember when tOSU played Texas at home like 8 years ago a group of fans just shouting obscenities at like an elderly UT couple. it made me so fucking sick to my stomach

always try to be an ambassador to your city/state/team, not some wanker. that's my two cents

I'm watching Nebraska VS Minnesota right now... can't wait to see tOSU VS PSU and Oregon VS OSU


----------



## ChickenScratch

I agree, more times than not, fans are pretty cool.  It's mainly the students that are shitty.  We were leaving a UGA game a few years ago and some punk called my mom a cunt hick out of no where.  My dad literally had to hold me back.  Haven't been back to a game in Athens since.

We were next to the student section at the duck game and we did get a couple of water bottles lobbed our way, but that's just kids being kids. 

Care. Congrats, friend.  I'll be pullin for y'all.


----------



## axl blaze

Fresno State and Northern Illinois are fixing to be the bracket busters this year... man, I give NIU props. they've had a solid program for like a decade now. remember their old RB Garrett Wolfe, I think? he was tight

hey - this Minny VS Nebraska game ain't half bad. I hope Nebraska loses, because everyone loves to see a Bo Pelini meltdown

college football is one of the greatest things ever. I've thought about leaving the country a couple times, but then I was all "what would I do about college football?" sad, I know...


----------



## axl blaze

the Head Coach from Minnesota (apparently their Defensive Co. as Jerry Kill is still takin' it easy due to seizures) is calling a FANTASTIC game here. I know Nebraska's defense is laughable at best, but still, this Minny guy can really coach. CR must be happy right now


----------



## Care

axl blaze said:


> ^ nice dude, yeah College GameDay was going on about Fresno State this morning and I thought about you for a second. FRESNO?? FRES YEA!!



Nice, I wish I had seen it.

The Fresno State game is going to be on ESPN2 at 7:30pm ET tonight. Kinda sucks that we are always on so late so no one gets to see us play, but whatever. Our QB, Derek Carr and receiver Davante Adams are legit. Check it out if youre up late watching football.


----------



## axl blaze

on so late? dude, that's PRIMETIME. Ohio State is playing at 8 pm. Oregon is playing at 8pm, etc etc


----------



## Care

Derp, I meant 7:30 PT.


----------



## axl blaze

^ you're subconsciously perpetuating the East Coast bias myth 

actually, I am a huge fan of those late night Pacific Time games. mostly because by that time every Saturday night I'm nice and buzzed, and it's awesome to see football still on. this is one thing that college football gets right


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Martinez is looking promising.


----------



## Kenickie

3 said:


> Me and Kenickie get along now. We buried the hatchet like 3 years ago.



3,4 and I back the same champion to win the game of thrones. that means something to a girl. it could only get better if he was reading the same comics as i, or announced himself a death eater. as it stands, we tight. 


damn golden gophers, straight up fucked those cornhuskers. also, it looked like your canes were going to lose to wake forest, which i only know about because our friend went to law school there. 



ChickenScratch said:


> Although, I have to say, duck fans are the nicest fucking people on the planet.  I can't even tell you many of them just came up to us and thanked us for coming, told us how much they respected the history of our program, wished us well that we'd be back, offered up beers etc etc.
> 
> So much more class than the majority of sec fans



it's because they are all rich white people or safe non threatening light skinned negroes. oregon is like that movie juno - this bizarro fantasy world where rap music doesn't exist at all and nike only makes jogging shoes. poor people are mean because they are hungry and resentful. sorry some drunk frattie called your mom a cunt though. i wish you luck with your current jihad with alabama. i don't think you're going to win though.


----------



## Care

Kenickie said:


> it's because they are all rich white people or safe non threatening light skinned negroes. oregon is like that movie juno - this bizarro fantasy world where rap music doesn't exist at all and nike only makes jogging shoes. poor people are mean because they are hungry and resentful. sorry some drunk frattie called your mom a cunt though. i wish you luck with your current jihad with alabama. i don't think you're going to win though.



Yup, pretty much. Its an awesome area.


----------



## China Rider

fuck you minnesota where were you when i needed you the most?

my reaction after just catching game ending TD after golf outing:
[brofist] holy shit [/brofist]

and of course making sure those around me were aware of the glory, sort of like what i'm doing now

let's get that outback bowl, i'd love to step all over gator shit, not that they're going to make a bowl of that tier

and welcome back ken, good to see you even during these dark cold nights in SEC heaven


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> CR must be happy right now


just read this

thanks for the support good bro

honestly i'm not very excited, didn't watch any of game cause i was golfing
ram's football, nick watney golf, gopher hoops, pirates playoffs and gopher football are my priorities, in order
i'm just happy there is hope, today's win goes a long way with recruiting

these kids are recruits of kill, shame he won't be around and wasn't around for his recruits who made it to orange bowl last year(northern illinois)

just make him an ambassador of sorts, rename TFC band stadium to the Kill Kolliseum and chalk up some paint at the 20 yardlines and call it the Kill zone

cause you actually know these names, here's my list of top gopher QBs in past 10+ years(hint: they all suck)
phillip nelson('12--) - asad abdul kaliq(01-'03) - brian cupito('04-'07) - adam weber('08-'11)
funny you thought weber was NFL good


----------



## cj

ChickenScratch said:


> 3 post melt...I'm excited as fuck for this weekend when we push the tides shit straight back up their hick ass buttholes.



35-0 at halftme. Maybe tennesee thinks that the lowest score wins?


----------



## China Rider

UT is in their comfort zone right now

don't ruin this for them


----------



## cj

Great game for the tide!! Now we get a week off to heal and get our game plan straight for LSU. A good time to be a Bama fan.


----------



## Care

Nice! VT lost.

The loser of the Texas Tech/Oklahoma game will probably fall in the polls too! Fresno State will definitely gain a few spots if they take care of business tonight.


----------



## cj

^^^
Yeah I am happy for David Cutcliff he has done good things at Duke. 

This Oregon UCLA ame has been good. Looks like Oregon has trouble with power run teams.


----------



## Thanatos

Mizzou is looking ultra-fresh in these all gun-metal/black uni's. I'm loving it.

14-0 at half, football is so good to me this year. My two MO teams are well on their way to being 8-0.


----------



## China Rider

entheo said:


> Mizzou is looking ultra-fresh in these all gun-metal/black uni's. I'm loving it.
> 
> 14-0 at half, football is so good to me this year. My two MO teams are well on their way to being 8-0.


nice

i've always had a soft spot for mizzou hoops, cause:
1. was introduced to them as a bball school(even though quin snyder was coaching...) with a shit football program, i love a come back story, like when kansas almost BCS'd it's way onto the TV
2. not overstated with media hugs, even when they were NC contenders back in like '08-'10
3. probably a lot of ram's fans in the crowd
4. walking in on and shitting all over SEC love affair 

i don't like how denario alexander's career turned out, kid could have been a beast


----------



## axl blaze

^ haha, I actually knew you were going to bring up god damned Weber some day. hey, it's tough scoutin' players in the NCAA. sadly, my college football acumen is so bright (not to pat my own back) I do remember all those QBs... I would say Asad Abdul Kaliq was my favorite/the best QB. damn, remember the days of Marion Barber III and Lawrence Maroney in the maroon and gold? that was the last time I incidentally truly _feared _Minny as a Buckeyes fan... 

and YES! Ohio State is beating the SHIT outta Diddler U! I hate Penn State with such a passion!

and hello Keni! thanks for gracing us all with your bad ass Dixie presence. how bout you take off that jacket and stay awhile?

other thoughts:

Mizzou looks SOLID. I'm all about Missouri, specially cuz Matty Mauk is a QB from around Columbus...

I feel bad for CS about Tennessee. he couldn't have really thought his Vols had a chance? sorry bro...

damn, Miami barely came out unbeaten today...


----------



## Thanatos

OMG that 'Bama Vols game was a joke. Idk of AJ McCarron has a future at the next level but he sure as hell can lead that offense, and the whole team for that matter. It was a great game.

I'm starting to worry about Miz tonight, even with SC using a back up QB they are about to only be 3 down. I NEED the chiefs and Tigers to win this weekend. I can't stand the cards, so them neon undefeated makes the bitter taste go away a little easier.

What happened to Burkstressor? He's only a red shirt sophomore. I thought he would be the #2 but I don't pay attention enough to recruiting these days. Insight is always welcome.

Thanks China, I'm glad we can at least agree on a few things 

Lol I just noticed ive know 3 starters for Mizzou for at least 10 years. Makes me a bit jealous since I was a higher ranked HS player.


----------



## Thanatos

How about Florida St? I'm so glad to see them dominating this year, I've always rep'd the Siminols. I'm super happy for them and impressed the a true freshman is lighting up everything that comes in his way. BCS title game between the Tide and FSU me thinks.


----------



## Thanatos

About to cry


----------



## Care

How about them Buckeyes eh axl.


----------



## Care

Wow our O-line is getting embarrased tonight, this is bad......


----------



## Care

What a game, I thought we were gonna lose for sure, clutch blocked kick to send it into OT, and big plays to overcome penalties in OT to win it.


----------



## axl blaze

Care said:


> How about them Buckeyes eh axl.



woo hoo! fuck PSU! between the Highball Halloween party in the middle of downtown, and tOSU VS PSU night game, this place was a madhouse!!

hopefully that huge win will keep all the Talking Heads from spewing so much shit about the Buckeyes, for at least a one week reprieve


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Boomer Sooner!! Total domination (especially in the fourth quarter) besides a few tricky TT plays.  Welcome to the Big XII Kliff :D.  I had to laugh when everyone was picking TT to win in Norman after our Texas fiasco.  Anyone who had been watching the Sooners knew that we did not come to play that game, and that Texas was pumped up, and playing lights out.  No matter how bad Texas may seem one must always remember the caliber of athlete they have.


----------



## Care

Pretty cool marching band formation for Ohio State


----------



## ChickenScratch

just coming in here to take my whoopins.  Looks like everyone's team except for mine won.  Big win for the CR Minnesotas.  

Oh well, we're just not ready to be a top tier team yet.  We will be though.  I have faith in Butch.


----------



## cj

ChickenScratch said:


> just coming in here to take my whoopins.  Looks like everyone's team except for mine won.  Big win for the CR Minnesotas.
> 
> Oh well, we're just not ready to be a top tier team yet.  We will be though.  I have faith in Butch.



Your cool man. Nothing wrong with having faith in your team.


----------



## axl blaze

Care said:


> Pretty cool marching band formation for Ohio State



dude Ohio State seriously takes its title of TBDBITL (The Best Damn Band In The Land) seriously  a week ago tOSU did a _phenomenal _Michael Jackson tribute, that featured a formation of MJ moonwalking, while simultaneously blasting his greatest hits

as a musician and Buckeyes fan, it makes me very proud to see the band so perpetually all sum


----------



## shimazu

idk Nick cannons school in drumline was pretty good

awfully quiet over in missou nowadays, glad I watched that game to completion

laces out


----------



## axl blaze

shimazu said:


> idk Nick cannons school in drumline was pretty good



yes, Drumline was a very good movie iirc






and LOL laces out


----------



## Kenickie

the best thing about that movie is that morris brown bad guy school officially is no longer a school as of like 4 months ago. had like 12 students. isn't more than a sign now. terribly sad when an hbcu dies like that. but damn that movie be hot yo. chalk it up to street life or nola music life or inborn antellian - ness but DAMN those drums seriously get me going. a good drumline, second line, seriously will turn my crank all day long. that final face off is dope as fuck. also zoe saldana before she became a cunt. 

the band from tiger land was supposed to bring back two banned songs this weekend against furhman. i do not know if they did since i do not get espnu and the internet doesn't say anything.

it's already pretty much a marching band song but you know:


----------



## axl blaze

^ nice to see so many Drumline fans, and since we are talking about NCAA bands, I gotta give mad props to the percussion-focused style that HBCs play... so talented

I actually like the music that bands from the SEC play - bands like LSU's incorporate those swampy blues scales into their horn section!


----------



## axl blaze

and props Keni for making me listen to Dem Franchise Boyz. wat a great beat, and you're totally spot-on about it being influenced via drum lines


----------



## axl blaze

*TBDBITL*


----------



## shimazu

Kenickie said:


> the best thing about that movie is that morris brown bad guy school officially is no longer a school as of like 4 months ago. had like 12 students. isn't more than a sign now. terribly sad when an hbcu dies like that. but damn that movie be hot yo. chalk it up to street life or nola music life or inborn antellian - ness but DAMN those drums seriously get me going. a good drumline, second line, seriously will turn my crank all day long. that final face off is dope as fuck. also zoe saldana before she became a cunt.
> 
> the band from tiger land was supposed to bring back two banned songs this weekend against furhman. i do not know if they did since i do not get espnu and the internet doesn't say anything.
> 
> it's already pretty much a marching band song but you know:



kind of sounds like that jae millz song green goblin

there's my Jahlil Beats plug for the day


----------



## Thanatos

shimazu said:


> idk Nick cannons school in drumline was pretty good
> 
> awfully quiet over in missou nowadays, glad I watched that game to completion
> 
> laces out


You are bringing the pain out of my deepest feels spot. But we are still ranked 9 & 10 in the polls with a SOS to make it to a big bowl game.

What are you like a Penn State fan for football? I always think of b-ball when it comes to Philly.


----------



## shimazu

nah I don't really like Penn State it's kind of removed from the outside world in a way and it was always too close to Pittsburgh for me to really to want them to win. I went to a game once when Larry Johnson played but I was more an LJ fan then a PSU fan and after he left it was just whatever.

there isn't really any good teams close to me the closest would probably be Rutgers and they aren't nearly as good as they were a little bit ago, and thats jersey so even if they were good couldnt do it

I would like to see baylor finish undefeated though


----------



## axl blaze

Harrisburg is a shit-hole, and well far enough away from the vainglorious City Limits of Pittsburgh... you couldn't even compare the two. most especially, since rich NYC kids seem to fill up Penn State more than the good, salt-of-the-Earth Ohio/West Virginia/Western PA types of people you find 'round my way


----------



## Care

Fresno State baby! On national TV in sweet new black unis in a sold out game at home!


----------



## axl blaze

^ yeah dude, I'm so happy for you and your team - Fresno State. one of the best things about college football is seeing which BCS Busters emerge every year - and this year it appears to be Fresno State and Northern Illinois

damn, I just smoked a bowl in the honor of S+G's entheo. that sucks that his ass is in jail and not watching college football like all of us free men. I know we didn't ALL get along with entheo, but no one deserves the psychogical and physical degradation that is synonymous with being locked up and treated like an animal. we all didn't get along perfectly with the kid - but does he deserve to be locked up? hell no! is he a danger to mother fucking society? hell no!

how about the Annual Cocktail Party Game? it ended up being a good one between Florida VS UGA. looks like Florida's defense prevailed. I can't believe UGA's stud running back JUST got back into action, and now has to sit out the next game due to being suspended! god damn Curley, god damn Dawgs, I always root for them in the SEC. at least the damage ain't too great - I believe UGA plays some shitty team like Alabama College of Nursing, next... we all know how them SEC teams like to schedule cupcakes in their OOC scheddy 

I came here to post about something else, and I remember it being really really important - but in Axl's haze of blaze I seem to have fucking forgot... oh well... if it's any important it will come to me...


----------



## Care

damn I didn't know he went to jail. What for and for how long?


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> Harrisburg is a shit-hole,


ahhh the city where i put my self in a dangerous position where i could have been killed without a trace
fuck i was stupid

anyway

OSU v GOPHS
big ten championship game?

why the fuck not?
vs PSU
vs wisc
@MSU

nelson/cobb both look like future all team big ten'ers
have not been thus excited for a game(PSU) since 2005

OSU would win by 30+, but hopefully goto NC game 
giving gophers first rose bowl in over 50 years

team is looking legit and built to last

jerry kill is actually an awesome coach
guy set up northern illinois for BCS game and turned around a big ten team that tim brewester practically perma banned

whatever, all i really care about is beating wisconsin, cause at 7 wins already season is huge success 

hopefully they make money on their beer sales this year.....


----------



## axl blaze

why not? I'm going all McDonald's in the 90s here and sayin' - "hey! it could happen!"

tOSU would for sure win, but I think Minny might be able to put up a fight just because they're sporting Ra'Shede Hageman on their defensive line...

that dude is going to be in the NFL FOR SHEEZY!!


----------



## China Rider

^ i'm a disgrace, have to admit i just found out about him a few days ago when i asked on another board if we had anyone that could end streak of eric decker being only significant ex gopher in the NFL(since MBIII's glory in dallas)

just going by hageman's obvious physicalaties , he's a fucking beast and hopefully makes it to early-mid second round
looking forward to keeping an eye on him next week

would look great in horns lined up next to michael brokers and robert quinn, kendall langford's time as effective starting DT has passed

have a feeling ram's draft LG lewan from michshitgrin with one pick and an RT with the other first round
lewan and long protecting left side of line:
almost as effective as one orlando pace


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> and props Keni for making me listen to Dem Franchise Boyz. wat a great beat, and you're totally spot-on about it being influenced via drum lines



apparently it's still not going to come back  fucking student section. _suck that tiger dick, bitch!_ doesn't even go with the song. well....actually. it does pretty well. go students.


----------



## Kenickie

> Nick Saban’s agent, Jimmy Sexton, the one who reportedly met with the Texas regents according to a September report, told Texas officials in January that his client would only consider leaving Alabama for Texas, in a new report by the AP.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Sexton said because of Saban and Alabama’s success, he is feeling ‘special pressure’ by the Crimson Tide. The Texas regent detailed the call via e-mail to the AP.
> 
> “Sexton confirmed that UT is the only job Nick would possibly consider leaving Alabama for, and that his success there created special pressure for him,” Hicks wrote.



cry crimson tears


----------



## shimazu

Baylor is probably the least talked about undefeated team and they were putting up like 60-70 points earlier in the year

I would like to see them win out, if only for someone to acknowledge what theyre doing


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

You know why right? 

They haven't played a ranked team yet. 

Kinda like the chiefs


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> Baylor is probably the least talked about undefeated team and they were putting up like 60-70 points earlier in the year
> 
> I would like to see them win out, if only for someone to acknowledge what theyre doing


there's only like a list of 10-15 teams that are going to blown all along their road to championship game

remember when kansas and mizzou(i think...separate years of course) were a game away from making NC game back around '07-'09
media waited to invoke any kind of excitement until practically on eve/day of their defeat 

and yeah go baylor, mostly cause i remember them being awful at both FB and BB, worse than kentucky/duke(FB) and pretty much worst BCS conf hoops team for awhile shortly before,and years after the murder stuff happened 

baylor v fresno state is what i'd love
but if strictly BCS, give me a baylor/oregon 52-45 type game


----------



## cj

Kenickie said:


> cry crimson tears



I honestly think its just a ploy to get more money for Saban outta Alabama. My reasoning is the whole thing depends on Mack Brown getting fired. Thing is Texas is on a five game winning streak and looks poised for a big 12 championship berth. Hard to fire him after that especially since Texas has no idea what Nick is really thinking. They fire Brown then if Saban decides not to come for whatever they are left with there dick out in the breeze. No I think Nick and his assistants will be getting a raise this offseason. How does 8.5 million a year sound? 

Worst case Nick leaves we promote Kirby smart we will have good talent for at least 2 more years. As a Bama fan im not losing any sleep. Shit the last 5 years have been surreal.


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> baylor v fresno state is what i'd love



right on man!


----------



## axl blaze

big game tonight: Oregon VS Stanford

I love how everybody shits on tOSU's scheddy, but doesn't shit on Oregon's scheddy

Ohio State has played two ranked teams this year, one of which is still ranked - Wisconsin (#24)

Oregon has played two ranked teams this year, one of which is still ranked - UCLA (#19)


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Fuck yea I'm excited.  I wish Baylor all the best except for tonight.  Let us see how legitimate they are.  I'm hoping for a good game, with a Boomer Sooner victory!  Looking forward to some big hits from the Sooner secondary and LBs.  Watch out for LB Eric Striker.


----------



## Kenickie

stop saying 'scheddy'. makes you look uneducated.


----------



## cj

Oregon looks terrible. Cant stop the run. QB is inaccurate and under pressure from the D line. Not what I was expecting.


----------



## Care

Wtf Oregon

I went into tonight rooting for stanford, but this is just embarrassing for oregon.


----------



## Care

Wow is Stanford really going to blow this lead?


----------



## axl blaze

^ they would if there were an extra two minutes left in the game

but woo hoo!! Stanford bests Oregon for the second year in a row!! tOSU is moving on up from #4 to #3!!

and did ya'll see how ESPN showed college bars from across the Nation, watching this Oregon game? they showed a bar in Columbus called King Avenue 5. nice little joint about two miles from my place. they just built a nice stage and the place has turned into a mad decent place for bands to play - had a good gig there one time


----------



## Pander Bear

I love how oregon fans complain that voters dont watch their games, but every time i tune in they fucking shit their fancy nike bed. I have a schadenfreude spider sense.


----------



## axl blaze

tOSU has a bye week, and I'm left with a big empty Buckeye sized whole in my heart. I seriously don't know what to do with myself on Saturday when the Buckeyes are off (axl is off of work too on Saturdays in the fall, mostly for religious purposes). all I do is keep wandering my eye outside the window and thinking "hot damn it's a perfect fall afternoon for teh football"

and this could be one of the biggest weekends for Ohio State and they don't even play. I'm eyeing that LSU VS Bama game like I'm eyeing my pot of coffee to finish brewin'

too bad I won't be around to watch it, I think I'm gonna go to a hockey game tonight. the Columbus Blue Jackets stadium is a mile away from my house, and my friend has tickets


----------



## Care

what is a buckeye anyways?


----------



## Kenickie

it's a fucking poisonous nut, Care, jesus, there is no romance to life out there in California, is there? I guess with no discernible seasons there is no reason to have stories and traditions about Christmas out there. Heathens.


----------



## Care

^Im just going to assume that was some sort of random rant in between uncontrolable sobs over the result of the LSU-Alabama game.


----------



## cj

Always a good day when we beat those LSU fuckers. Bama just manhandled there O line the whole game. The line backer blitzs we showed tonight where well thought out and executed as well.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol lsu


----------



## Care

Judge rules college athletes can seek cut of NCAA TV money.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/sns-rt-us-ncaa-tv-lawsuit-20131109,0,6651367.story


----------



## axl blaze

god dammit LSU. after I went to the Blue Jackets game every mo fucka was all rooting for LSU over Bama...

a Buckeye is a nut from the glorious Buckeye Tree (which are only found in the State of Ohio). on campus when you walk through Buckeye Grove, a Buckeye Tree is planted for every Ohio State All-American there ever was (so that means there's a lot of trees, natch!):






even better, a Buckeye is also a treat indigenous to the State, that is delicious and made of peanut butter and chocolate:






and how about Fresno St, eh Care? man I am digging these super-late-night-NCAA games!

Fresno State done jumped on top real quick!!


----------



## China Rider

i don't even know if this team is any good or their competition is just that weak
but this is looking to be their best season since pre-vietnam war 





biggest home game in years vs becky next week
a brittle end is enviable if you know anything about gophing and spotlights


----------



## Care

So your team is named after a nut on a tree..... that must strike fear into the heart of your opponents.



axl blaze said:


> and how about Fresno St, eh Care? man I am digging these super-late-night-NCAA games!
> 
> Fresno State done jumped on top real quick!!



Damn straight. We were actually down by 10 to start the game because of some dropped passes but rolled off like 6 unanswered TD's after that. Our offense is really good, we have big fast receivers, and run a spread offense that will give any defense fits. David Carr is easily a top 5 QB in NCAA football this year. The major issue I worry about when it comes to facing a big time team in a BCS bowl is our O-line and D-line. I dont think our O-line will hold up well vs NFL caliber pass rushers, and our defense is bad against the run. We're going to need to get a couple turnovers and make sure we execute on offense to have a shot. Still, its a very exciting time to be  Fresno State fan!


----------



## axl blaze

hey man we're the Buckeye State. you call Ohioans, Buckeyes. it just fits. you can't fuck with tradition - I'm sorry you don't know anything about that word as a Fresno State fan


----------



## China Rider

the buckeye is a flower,  and a lake AND SHIT

after minnesota beats wisconsin and jerry kill polkas the fuck out of paul bunyan
s axl and then going into east lansing to take over all their resources, thus deemed the legend of all legends

the battle will resume in indy vs OSU, rosary bowl will be had, bring it again stanford, we aint wisconsin 

i'm fucking going and kidnappin axl along the way, goldy has plans for him

goldy is a a free mason and will destroy him
not to be confused with a fear mason, a glen mason or the illuminati


----------



## Care

axl blaze said:


> hey man we're the Buckeye State. you call Ohioans, Buckeyes. it just fits. you can't fuck with tradition - I'm sorry you don't know anything about that word as a Fresno State fan



We have a tradition of losing to Boise over and over and over. Thankfully it seems like we've turned a new leaf on that.


----------



## China Rider




----------



## Wyld 4 X




----------



## axl blaze

hahaha wtf CR



Care said:


> We have a tradition of losing to Boise over and over and over. Thankfully it seems like we've turned a new leaf on that.



and I read that as "burned a new leaf on that." if anything, that should be a saying here on BL, in the stead of "turned a new leaf"


----------



## ChickenScratch

Auburn is gonna back door a natty .

I'd rally like to see a Baylor/FSU title fight.  That would be a fun game.


----------



## shimazu

prob gonna be Ohio St and FSU because I can see Bama losing to Auburn before either one of those two teams losing to East Nowhere St Technical School

FSU v Florida is probably the closest I can see to one of them going down

Baylor isn't gonna finish undefeated (and probably would still get left out anyway), too many tough games left and the Big 12 championship, theyll prob lose to either ok st or texas

even if Fresno/NIU/ whoever else win out, it's FSU / OSU in the title game if I had my ideal finish, which would get rid of the BCS entirely but you could have seen this finish coming from the start of the year going down the schedules.

Then again Alabama could beat auburn and then itd be Bama / FSU

shitty mascot or not, the buckeyes didnt do themselves any favors playing those teams early on and the big 10 didnt do them any favors by being a steaming pile of shit

maybe not a steaming pile, but when you only beat the best team in your division by a touchdown? you see that FSU/Clemson game?

enough said

also good game on tonight at 8, NIU (9-0) vs Ball St (9-1)

I'm thinking the NIU dream ends here, but mostly because im in a shitty mood.


----------



## ChickenScratch

OSU isn't gonig anywhere near the national championship this year.


----------



## axl blaze

> Ohio State WR Evan Spencer on Alabama and FSU: "I think we'd wipe the floor with both of them."



that's what I think. our offense is so much better than either Bama or FSU. I think FSU has the best defense, but tOSU is pretty damn close to their status

Bama's weak secondary would get LIT UP by the Buckeyes, no fucking chance


----------



## shimazu

dammit Ball St had your chance to take it to OT but fudged up on 4th and 1


*NSFW*: 










I guess Vegas knows what they're doing, fuck you Robert DeNiro


----------



## cj

there is no way Alabama loses to Auburn. Have you seen Auburns qb throw the ball? Its not pretty. Auburn will lose its final 2 games to Georgia and Bama.


----------



## ChickenScratch

crimsonjunk said:


> there is no way Alabama loses to Auburn. Have you seen Auburns qb throw the ball? Its not pretty. Auburn will lose its final 2 games to Georgia and Bama.



wrong


----------



## axl blaze

I dunno crimsonjunk has a point. Auburn has some athletes, but what the fuck they only throw the ball like 6 times a game - if that

the biggest weakness of Bama is their secondary, and Auburn won't even be exploiting this. Auburn has a sweet running game, but I doubt they can beat a Nick Saban team being so one dimensional..


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> I dunno crimsonjunk has a point. Auburn has some athletes, but what the fuck they only throw the ball like 6 times a game - if that
> 
> the biggest weakness of Bama is their secondary, and Auburn won't even be exploiting this. Auburn has a sweet running game, but I doubt they can beat a Nick Saban team being so one dimensional..



auburn hasn't thrown the ball much because they havne't had to.  however, have you seen nick marshall's arm?  it's good.  i would expect some big suprise plays in the bammer game.  

i don't know if they can beat bammer, but they're going to thunderfuck georgia this weekend.  

the SEC East is big 10 sorts of bad.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah I watched two Auburn games. last one was last week against Tennessee I believe

his arm is good enough I suppose - he has the body of Cam fucking Newton, he should have a nice strong arm. I'm just wary about a team that is so one-dimensional. I'll take my Buckeyes for example, we have beat up on a lot of teams this year, and we could have just ran the ball 100 percent of the time and won... but we didn't, and Auburn's lack of throwing the ball is indicative to their Coaches not having a lot of confidence in their QB

imo


----------



## ChickenScratch

Check his stats, brah.  He's thrown the ball more than you think.

If they can run half as well as they have against other teams when they play Bama, they'll have a shot.

Run...run....run...run....long ball....TD


----------



## axl blaze

well again being a Buckeyes fan - I hope you're right and I'm wrong!

go Auburn Tigers!


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Alright, I'm done cleaning up from the Baylor raep.  Those guys are so going to get it next year...

Here is a little big XII update.  OSU/Texas should be a good one on a semi lackluster weekend.  Baylor had quite a few significant injuries last week, things may be interesting if they get off to a slow start at TT.  OU/ISU in Norman.  This one should not be close.  If the offense dicks around again I will be pretty disappointed.  Boomer Sooner


----------



## axl blaze

every day should truly be SATURDAY...

but have ya'll heard about the breaking drama concerning FSU's Jameis Winston? apparently, last year in Tallahassee, he was involved with the sexual assault of a woman. the authorities in Tallahassee (it was an off-campus incident) say they are about two weeks away from deciding if Winston was officially involved in this crime. IF Winston does get popped then he is suspended indefinitely for the rest of the season - no questions asked

sexual assault sickens me, most especially when these high-rated athletes think they can commit any one of these gross sexual crimes against women and get away with it. if Winston is guilty then he deserves to be kicked off the football team - however, I wonder what FSU would do in this case, concerning Winston's future?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I hate my fucking life. 




How the fuck you gonna lose to Duke? Duke!


----------



## axl blaze

yo CS are you watching this Auburn VS UGA game?

the only reason the Dawgs are in this one is because Auburn can't throw the football worth a damn


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen




----------



## ChickenScratch

3 said:


> I hate my fucking life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck you gonna lose to Duke? Duke!



David Cutcliffe

Yea, Axl, pretty bad passing yesterday.  What a finish though.  I was a party in the burbs full of UGA fans, the cry was epic


----------



## shimazu

axl blaze said:


> because Auburn can't throw the football worth a damn



the irony

freak play, but still required some good focus to haul that last score in

I don't hate Gerogia in particular, just mostly the entire south

OSU / Northern Illinois would be such a lulzy championship game


----------



## 23536

Oh my God.  I can't believe the shit that just broke on the Jameis Winston rape thing:



> After the woman — a Florida State student from the Tampa Bay area — identified Winston as the suspect in early January, "the family grew concerned that she would be targeted on campus" and requested assistance from an attorney friend, according to the statement.
> 
> "When the attorney contacted Detective (Scott) Angulo immediately after Winston was identified, Detective Angulo told the attorney that Tallahassee was a big football town and the victim needs to think long and hard before proceeding against him because she will be raked over the coals and her life will be made miserable," the family said.
> 
> The family also said that Angulo refused to collect Winston's DNA or interview his roommate, a possible witness in the case, because doing so would alert Winston and allow the case to go public.
> 
> A public record request by the Times revealed no search warrants executed under Winston's name. And there are no public search warrants related to sex crimes that match the address of the building Winston reportedly lives in. In addition, the public record request did not reveal that any search warrants have been executed in relation to the case since Nov. 11. There is no way to know if there are search warrants that have been carried out but are confidential at this time.
> 
> The family also questioned why Winston's attorney, Tim Jansen, was told that the case had been closed in February without FSU police interviewing Winston or collecting DNA.
> 
> "The family was shocked to hear that Winston's attorney was not only aware of the case but had been told by Tallahassee Police Department that the case had been closed in February," the family said. "All the while, the family was awaiting blood work results until early April."
> 
> Among the questions posed at end of the family's statement about the handling of the case:
> 
> • Why was Winston not listed as the suspect in the police report when he was identified in early January?
> 
> • Why did it take Detective Angulo four months to verbally inform the family of the blood work results?
> 
> • Why didn't Detective Angulo or his superiors inform the State Attorney of the crime before the media sought a copy of the police report 11 months after the crime?



full story: http://www.tampabay.com/sports/coll...-about-pursuing-jameis-winston-matter/2153364

Further evidence that Tallahassee is the asshole of Florida.

I'll remember this the next time yet another national media witchunt is launched against Miami.


----------



## shimazu

so waut he did or didnt rape the chick?

sorry dont feel like wading through that tbh


----------



## axl blaze

no, looks like he did rape

but I don't know why I am wasting my time explaining this to someone who can't even read 5 paragraphs SMFH shimazu


----------



## shimazu

I'm not gonna say nobody got raped by a famous person ever in history, but I'm always a bit skeptical 

especially since some bitches just want the 15 mins of fame\

Jameis goes on to have an NFL career (he didn't KILL NOBODY right? yeah, hes goin NFL), she gets a little money to STFU

everybody except morality wins


----------



## Thanatos

axl blaze said:


> no, looks like he did rape
> 
> but I don't know why I am wasting my time explaining this to someone who can't even read 5 paragraphs SMFH shimazu


There was a sexual encounter. The timing and fact that she didnt go to a hispital immediately 
make everything sound fishy. Maybe its her family pressing for a conviction because they cant helieve this young woman would have conseual sex with Winston. That is in no way grounds for calling someone a potential rapist.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Speaking of rape.........Chattanooga v Alabama tomorrow.


----------



## Thanatos

That makes me sad, I hate watching The Tide play garbage teams, they shouldn't even play their starters.

Mizzou is still grinding and working for that bowl spot right now. I think we will win out and finish at 5 or 6 on the polls.


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> I'm not gonna say nobody got raped by a famous person ever in history, but I'm always a bit skeptical
> 
> especially since some bitches just want the 15 mins of fame\


exactly

why should we believe anything we read?
it's just ideas they want us to believe
we've all run into corrupt fucks we've all run into through out our lives in our lives, they're everywhere

FYI state attorneys still do accept bribes
and journalists still don't have absolute control over the details they provide

there's lots of money/power in NCAAF

how do we know another school's booster didn't hire this lady to do a little stage work?
just one example of rational speculation, there's many, that's the fun in all of this

if there was no rape, than there's a fucked up agenda going on here
if rape really did happen, nobody who questioned it is an insensitive asshole
should all be able to agree that it's a shame, lives buzzsaw'd by the all mighty libido/failure of fame/low hanging poisonous berries

only the suspect and suspected victim have undeniable info
^that's the undeniable truth  

we're in a world where we can only believe what we've personally encountered, even then, there's always ?s
not that it hasn't always been that way


----------



## MikeOekiM

who wouldn't want to get fucked by Famous Jameis?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

China Rider said:


> exactly
> 
> why should we believe anything we read?
> it's just ideas they want us to believe
> we've all run into corrupt fucks we've all run into through out our lives in our lives, they're everywhere
> 
> FYI state attorneys still do accept bribes
> and journalists still don't have absolute control over the details they provide
> 
> there's lots of money/power in NCAAF
> 
> how do we know another school's booster didn't hire this lady to do a little stage work?
> just one example of rational speculation, there's many, that's the fun in all of this
> 
> if there was no rape, than there's a fucked up agenda going on here
> if rape really did happen, nobody who questioned it is an insensitive asshole
> should all be able to agree that it's a shame, lives buzzsaw'd by the all mighty libido/failure of fame/low hanging poisonous berries
> 
> only the suspect and suspected victim have undeniable info
> ^that's the undeniable truth
> 
> we're in a world where we can only believe what we've personally encountered, even then, there's always ?s
> not that it hasn't always been that way





The enormous hole in this theory is that Jameis Winston wasn't all that famous back in December of last year. His pre-season hype didn't even begin until sometime over the Summer. So it's not like a Kobe Bryant, where this dude is just an obvious target. There was nothing to be gained by targeting Winston in December of last year.


Not saying he did it, just saying that whatever is going on, it has nothing to do with a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Thanatos

UNC 80-20 Old Dominion


----------



## axl blaze

it's snowing here in Columbus - SNOWING HARD

this is BIG 10 FOOTBALL. Urban Meyer already has two TDs and I wouldn't be surprised if we put up 70 on Indiana

RIGHT NOW THE HOOSIERS ARE GETTING SNOWED ON


----------



## axl blaze

where has everybody gone these past couple weeks??

I wish Kenickie and Pander still were here. they would always at least argue with me about trivial shit, and keep my simple mind entertained


----------



## Thanatos

College football compared to NFL is like a faggot climbing a dick tree versus me banging a smoking hot brazilian model with a fat ass and perfectly tanned titties axl.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Minnesota coming back to win this


----------



## axl blaze

I agree, I dig on the NFL more - but if I ever said that in College Football Land, Ohio I would get flamed more than COTB in the Lounge or Droppersdick CE+P

FUCK FLORIDA! LOLOL. first Vandy and now Georgia Southern. I always thought Coach Muschamp was a penis wrinkle

CONGRATS COACH MEYER! today's victory means that Urbz owns the longest win-streak of any coach for the Ohio State University. which is no small feat, considering the top caliber of such coaches with the names of Woody Hayes, Earl Bruce, and Jim Tressel!






MICHIGAN HATE WEEK STARTS TODAY!

every day I will post a reason as to why Michigan will be our Bichigan on Saturday!!

I don't care if none of you fuckers post in between and I don't care if Care gives me an infraction!!


----------



## Thanatos

Yeah the only place that cares nearly as much about CFB is probably SEC territory and Texas. Texas is more highschool though.

I'm not sure how he managed to lose to fucking Georgia Southern, that's one he'll of a feat in itself. Now let's see if he has his job in one week.


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> I wish Kenickie and Pander still were here. they would always at least argue with me about trivial shit, and keep my simple mind entertained



baby we are always here.

'neck' is magic charm because we bring it back against TA&M and look what happens. TAM fans grumbling that LSU just has their number. Fine, whatever helps you sleep, Johnny boy.

a lot more money in the georgia southern grambling betting now after that. i took a nap and Pander woke me up and said - you wanna know the world you woke up to? You woke up in a world where Florida lost to southern. The school that lystra went to. I literally fell over. I wasn't awake yet and you gotta shock me with that shit. @edsbs can't even talk about what happened, and he's stuck out there in Stillwater, not even home in Atlanta. how hot is that water, muschamp? 

also baylor is losing terribly. what happened to this wham blam thank you m'am 50 points a game baylor sailor? 

also
lol
OREGON


----------



## shimazu

yo entheo you catch that baylor game?

#miss cleo 

lol I fucking hate twitter


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie said:


> The school that lystra went to.



hahahahahahahahahahaa


----------



## Thanatos

shimazu said:


> yo entheo you catch that baylor game?
> 
> #miss cleo
> 
> lol I fucking hate twitter


I wish I could have watched it but the MU game was on, and you don't go back on your allegiances. I was keeping track of the score on bleacher report though.



entheo said:


> Mizzou is still grinding and working for that bowl spot right now. I think we will win out and finish at 5 or 6 on the polls.



Called it.


----------



## Droppersneck

Didnt tOSU destroy one of the sister schools this weekend? What a weak SOS too bad they arnt going to get spanked by tSEC this time around.


----------



## Thanatos

Ohio state plays in a pussy conference with no real competition. Those wins might as well be worthless. Kinda wish Baylor had won so they wouldn't have moved up into National Championship contention.


----------



## axl blaze

tOSU would beat the shit out of Missouri. and Georgia


----------



## Droppersneck

entheo said:


> Ohio state plays in a pussy conference with no real competition. Those wins might as well be worthless. Kinda wish Baylor had won so they wouldn't have moved up into National Championship contention.



Last year and the BCS's reign of terror is over. This may be tOSUs last chance to get to the NC game for a very long time.


----------



## axl blaze

haha, yeah right. Urban Meyer would thrive in a playoff environment. are you forgetting he's the best coach in college football today?

why do you think the BCS loves Ohio State? if anything the BCS has been holding us down


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## Droppersneck

axl blaze said:


> haha, yeah right. Urban Meyer would thrive in a playoff environment. are you forgetting he's the best coach in college football today?
> 
> why do you think the BCS loves Ohio State? if anything the BCS has been holding us down



He is a good coach, but when you do not play anyone all season you just arnt going to be prepared to play your Alabamas and your LSUs. As for if UGA played tOSU it would most likely be a pretty good game and a toss up assuming we have Murray and gurley.


----------



## Thanatos

axl blaze said:


> tOSU would beat the shit out of Missouri. and Georgia



You're joking right? The Big 10 is so weak and you non-conference schedule is even easier. Please stop making me laugh.


----------



## axl blaze

LSU? I would be more scared of UGA than LSU. Mettenberger may be able to light up your overrated conference, but tOSU has LB Ryan Shazier and CB Bradley Roby. Mettenberger sucks. at least with UGA you gotta be prepared for Murray and Girley

I was actually having a discussion about top RBs in the NCAA. if you guys aren't total homers and can think objectively for a second, who ya got?

Top NCAA RBs:

1) Carlos Hyde (tOSU)
2) Todd Girley (UGA)
3) De'Anthony Thomas (Oregon)
4) TJ Yeldon (Bama)
5) big toss-up imo


----------



## Droppersneck

You having hyde on your list makes you a homeburger imo. I think if LSU plays tOSU I take LSU @ -3. At this point tOSUs situation is very reminiscent of BSUs when they were looking at going to the big game a few years back.

1) Gurley
2)TJ Yeldon
3)Kadeem Carey
4)lache seastrunk
5)De anthony Thomas


----------



## Thanatos

Gurley has be consensus #1. There is no argument besides TJ Yeldon, but I wouldn't make that vote.


----------



## axl blaze

Carlos Hyde averages 7.3 yards per carry, and is the first RB under Urban Meyer to reach 1, 000 yards. and he was suspended for the first three games

you obviously don't watch much non-SEC football so I feel ya on not knowing much about him. De'Anthony Thomas might be the most talented, but he is such a little guy, and in that Oregon offense they hardly ever use him as a work-horse


----------



## Thanatos

Dude I watch every Big 12 and PAC 12 game I get on tv. Big 10 is for te vagine.
SEC defense rules all, that's why Gurley is so damn impressive.


----------



## Droppersneck

Outside of tOSU fans Hyde will be on no ones top 5 and that is just fact. He is a good player but the being in such a weak conference is holding him back nobody knows how good he actually is. I will admit I have a hard time watching B10 conference play I mainly watch B12, ACC, SEC, and some pac10/sunbelt/cUSA.


----------



## China Rider

3 said:


> The enormous hole in this theory is that Jameis Winston wasn't all that famous back in December of last year. His pre-season hype didn't even begin until sometime over the Summer. So it's not like a Kobe Bryant, where this dude is just an obvious target. There was nothing to be gained by targeting Winston in December of last year.
> 
> 
> Not saying he did it, just saying that whatever is going on, it has nothing to do with a conspiracy theory.


aw man

i made it that obvious that i didn't read the article 

what i meant to say was, i don't trust anything, feels bad man

gophers lost but i enjoyed the entire game
future looks better than it ever has
it used to be, okay we're pretty good this year, but what we gonna do after _____ graduates?

no worries

and fuck yeah WSU mike leaches,back to bowling just like that


----------



## Droppersneck

entheo said:


> Dude I watch every Big 12 and PAC 12 game I get on tv. Big 10 is for te vagine.
> *SEC defense rules all, that's why Gurley is so damn impressive*.



That is the truth. In places like alabama college football is all that state has so all attention and money goes into it. Also having the supiorior talent pool in the south helps. OH has all kinds of professional sports. I think if tOSU ever wants to be competitive in the playoff system they will need to try and join the ACC or B12.

0-10 in the BCS or is it 0-11 I dont remember?


----------



## axl blaze

what are you talking about, dude? 0-12 in the BCS? you must be trolling. tOSU has only lost like three BCS games ever

highlights of tOSU's BCS tradition of grandeur is the 2010 Rose Bowl victory over Oregon, the 2011 Sugar Bowl ass-whipping against Arkansas, and of course the 2002 National Championship against Miami

I would hate to be a UGA fan. you have only experienced greatness once really, and that was them Hershel Walker years. imagine being that great almost _every single year_, and you will have but lived a second in the polished leather shoes of a Buckeyes fan

wat is UGA's BCS highlight? that one time they beat Colt Brennan and Hawaii LOLOL

and wat is Missouri's BCS highlight? they don't even have one...


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Dude, Ohio high schools consistently produces some of the most talented college football prospects in the nation. It is a major, major area, and one that coaches from football programs all over the nation make an enormous effort to develop inroads in. 



The places in the U.S. that consistently (like, over the course of at least half a century) produce national championship talent are: South Florida (sort of counts as it's own little region, in terms of recruiting), the rest of Florida and the Deep South, Texas, Ohio, and California. Those are the places you go to find football prospects. I'm not going to bother ranking them in any way, because that will just start an unnecessary argument. Just saying that all of these places are renowned by every college football coach in the NCAA for their talent.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, it's all about those recruiting hot-beds. no sense in ranking them, as it seems every five years a region will be the best. 15 years ago I would say Texas, 10 years ago maybe Ohio/California, 5 years ago Florida - but I really should just delete that sentence as I'm just trying to base a fact on memory and not solid numbers. I just watch a lot of college football and played high school football in the State of Ohio - it wasn't Friday Night Lights, but it was pretty damn close 

I'm excited for this weekend of football! of course the Michigan game but also the Iron Bowl - Alabama VS Auburn. I don't think Auburn stands much of a chance, because they're so one-dimensional, but hey, maybe their running backs and QBs can roll over the Tide. I still think Auburn will have to throw some key passes to exploit dat Tide secondary to get a W

any other good games this weekend?


----------



## Thanatos

axl blaze said:


> what are you talking about, dude? 0-12 in the BCS? you must be trolling. tOSU has only lost like three BCS games ever
> 
> highlights of tOSU's BCS tradition of grandeur is the 2010 Rose Bowl victory over Oregon, the 2011 Sugar Bowl ass-whipping against Arkansas, and of course the 2002 National Championship against Miami
> 
> I would hate to be a UGA fan. you have only experienced greatness once really, and that was them Hershel Walker years. imagine being that great almost _every single year_, and you will have but lived a second in the polished leather shoes of a Buckeyes fan
> 
> wat is UGA's BCS highlight? that one time they beat Colt Brennan and Hawaii LOLOL
> 
> and wat is Missouri's BCS highlight? they don't even have one...



You do releazlize that the BSC is one of the worst things to get happen to collegiate sports right? 
Mizzou played against Texas, Texas A&M, Oklahoma, and Nebraska every single year until 1 year ago. The only competitive programs the Big 10 has ever had has been tOSU, Michigan, and Michigan state. You are so biased its not even funny.


----------



## axl blaze

oh no wai I think that the BCS is the greatest thing to happen to college sports! dude, of course I think the BCS sucks

and why are you saying you played against Texas, A+M, Oklahoma, and Nebraska with pride? no offense, but those aren't exactly stellar programs in the last 5 years (save for A+M). I wouldn't even let tOSU play a game against them. i would just send Michigan, Michigan State, or Wisconsin to fight that battle!

I'm biased? probably. but so is everyone else here


----------



## Thanatos

Oklahoma and Texas were juggernauts until the last two years, A&M as well if I recall correctly. Get your head out I your ass. We don't all root for a team that has a nut as its mascot and namesake.


----------



## shimazu

I'd say the Big 10 and Big 12 are about equal over the past decade or so

there was a brief period where the Big 12 was about to cease to exist though iirc

right after Missou and A&M announced SEC motives but before they added TCU and whoever else (oh yeah WVU, couple years too late imo and that move never really made sense geographically)

they should really just split the country up into like 3 mega conferences with the north/midwest (not really "west" though, like Ohio/Michigan area), south, and west

you can schedule up to 3 games a year on your own (for non-conference rivalries and shit), the rest are randomly generated out of your conference (televised event no doubt) and its tough titties if you have a hard road. do something about it.... lol

and just have a playoff system where the top 4-5 teams from each conference qualifiy off a pts system

conference wins get you 2 pts, non-conference get you 1 

then a single elimination tournament, with you playing a different conference at the start

I'd watch it


----------



## axl blaze

entheo said:


> Oklahoma and Texas were juggernauts until the last two years, A&M as well if I recall correctly. Get your head out I your ass. We don't all root for a team that has a nut as its mascot and namesake.



really? I don't remember A+M ever being anything too special, but again, I'm biased in that I'm a Buckeyes fan - so being "special" probably means more to me than a Missou fan  

shimazu - that is the way of the future - MEGA CONFERENCES. they're gonna split up this country like a Pecan Pie man


----------



## Droppersneck

axl blaze said:


> what are you talking about, dude? 0-12 in the BCS? you must be trolling. tOSU has only lost like three BCS games ever
> 
> highlights of tOSU's BCS tradition of grandeur is the 2010 Rose Bowl victory over Oregon, the 2011 Sugar Bowl ass-whipping against Arkansas, and of course the 2002 National Championship against Miami
> 
> I would hate to be a UGA fan. you have only experienced greatness once really, and that was them Hershel Walker years. imagine being that great almost _every single year_, and you will have but lived a second in the polished leather shoes of a Buckeyes fan
> 
> wat is UGA's BCS highlight? that one time they beat Colt Brennan and Hawaii LOLOL
> 
> and wat is Missouri's BCS highlight? they don't even have one...



It is tough to be a UGA fan I have been critical of Richt for years but how do you fire a coach that typically gets 9+ wins in the SEC? The miami win yall have is questionable at best in my asshole opinion. I was referring to your win less record against the SEC in BCS bowl games including the vacated Arkansas win. You have to admit this analogy fits pretty well tOSU is to the B10 what BSU is to the MWC.


----------



## axl blaze

tOSU is to the Big 10 as to what BSU is to the MWC

the same as Alabama is to the SEC

and the same as Oregon is to the Pac-10

the best in the conference


----------



## Droppersneck

axl blaze said:


> tOSU is to the Big 10 as to what BSU is to the MWC
> 
> the same as Alabama is to the SEC
> 
> and the same as Oregon is to the Pac-10
> 
> the best in the conference


Yeah but the MWC and the B10 are synonymous in talent. No way tOSU will ever be compared to a juggernaut like Bama. You guys just really need to get out of that conference. Imagine if they expand the playoff you guys will never have a shot playing that level of competition all regular season.


----------



## axl blaze

really? I think we could beat Bama pretty easily this year...


----------



## Droppersneck

axl blaze said:


> really? I think we could beat Bama pretty easily this year...



tOSU fans are known for delusions like the ones you are having. You pretend beat Arkansas, skip the bowl season, and go undefeated against a cream puff schedule and you got Bama for sure. Lol


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

The Big 10 is down right now, but usually they are one of the better conferences in Football. They have some more realignment to do down the line, to be sure, but they have the potential to be as strong as any of the others. 



Honestly, the SEC is overrated this year. And it was overrated last year. They had a couple of years where every team from that conference was dominating everybody else, but Alabama is the only really strong team in there at the moment. Auburn and Missouri are both overrated. 


It's going to take the SEC losing a title game for the insane levels of SEC bias to go away, but I think FSU is going to do it. With or without Winston. FSU is strong top to bottom, and you can't say that about Bama this year.


----------



## Kenickie

And this was supposed to be _the_ Alabama team. Last year was supposed to be the bridge, and this one looks far weaker. I'm agreeing with 3,4 here, I think FSU is going to do it, or maybe they won't. I'm not sure about Alabama anymore. Are they jittery with all the talks of Saban and Texas? Are they bored with being winners? I don't know. We can say all of this and NC game time rolls around and weak Alabama slaughters FSU 46-0. Or the other around. I just literally do not know. I know that FSU will be hurt by not having Winston, if that's the way things go.


----------



## Droppersneck

Makes Kinickie wet every time ^


----------



## Care

Fresno stay scores 69 points against their opponent, 2nd team offense/defense in by mid way through the third quarter, yet gets leapfrogged by a NIU team because the computers have them ranked as #7 in the country, despite their schedule that is even weaker than Fresno State.

Fuck the fucking BCS, they should remove the C.


----------



## cj

Kenickie said:


> And this was supposed to be _the_ Alabama team. Last year was supposed to be the bridge, and this one looks far weaker. I'm agreeing with 3,4 here, I think FSU is going to do it, or maybe they won't. I'm not sure about Alabama anymore. Are they jittery with all the talks of Saban and Texas? Are they bored with being winners? I don't know. We can say all of this and NC game time rolls around and weak Alabama slaughters FSU 46-0. Or the other around. I just literally do not know. I know that FSU will be hurt by not having Winston, if that's the way things go.



Weak huh? Bama beat the shit out of your team! I think Bama Ohio State would be a classic game.


----------



## Kenickie

crimsonjunk said:


> Weak huh? Bama beat the shit out of your team! I think Bama Ohio State would be a classic game.



yes, weak. before this most recent meeting, LSU hadn't scored a touch down against alabama in what...3 meetings? 4? how many did LSU score this time? a team that holds the record for fewest points allowed against them (9.3), let johnny football put up 42. almost 100 point shoot out? what the fuck? at least you didn't lose by five this year but 49-42 looks bad too. 

i've only seen three alabama games this year so i am not going on the full schedule of cupcake slaughters, but from what i've seen they look worse than the bama team last year.


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## cj

Kenickie said:


> yes, weak. before this most recent meeting, LSU hadn't scored a touch down against alabama in what...3 meetings? 4? how many did LSU score this time? a team that holds the record for fewest points allowed against them (9.3), let johnny football put up 42. almost 100 point shoot out? what the fuck? at least you didn't lose by five this year but 49-42 looks bad too.
> 
> i've only seen three alabama games this year so i am not going on the full schedule of cupcake slaughters, but from what i've seen they look worse than the bama team last year.



I agree that Bama hasn't played as well as last year. But I thought the fact that we found a way to win even though our defense gave up 42 points was the main takeaway from the AandM game. If you look at this year in a vacuum Bama has consistently been the best team. Not as good as 09? Maybe not but good enough to win this year? Yes


----------



## Wyld 4 X

entheo said:


> That makes me sad, I hate watching The Tide play garbage teams, they shouldn't even play their starters.



Karma will pay them back.  Look at what Ga Southern did to Florida in Gainesville.  All those years of Tebow and Jesus and Gator chomp....now look at them.  They deserve all of the embarrassment.

Of course much has to do with hiring Muschamp who is not ready to be a head coach in the SEC.  And also the recruiting vacuum that is left after FSU and Alabama deplete the 4 and 5 star HS recruits.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah the SEC is so bad ass! look at what Georgia Southern aka the University of Lysis did to your conference, Droppersneck!!

not even Purdue would lose to Georgia Southern. I bet Indiana would curb stomp Muchamp's Gaytors lololol


----------



## Thanatos

axl blaze said:


> yeah the SEC is so bad ass! look at what Georgia Southern aka the University of Lysis did to your conference, Droppersneck!!
> 
> not even Purdue would lose to Georgia Southern. I bet Indiana would curb stomp Muchamp's Gaytors lololol



Fucking get over yourself. Everybody knows Florida sucks and no one is denying it. What's your signature win?
God damn, you nead objectivity in your life.


----------



## shimazu

yeah axl who you trying to convince bro, nobody here is buying tOSU until they beat Bama / FSU

end of story


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Wyld 4 X said:


> And also the recruiting vacuum that is left after FSU and Alabama deplete the 4 and 5 star HS recruits.



There is no recruiting vacuum. There are plenty enough recruits to go spread among the major programs. Plus a ton of less heralded guys that will break out all over the nation, at both major programs with a championship history and the likes of Vanderbilt. 


While no doubt it helps to win head to head battles against other programs for the most highly recruited and highly publicized players in the nation, nabbing 5 star recruits doesn't guarantee anything. At all. There are plenty of programs out there that have picked up "top 5" class after "top 5" class, year after year, and have nothing to show for it. There are plenty of examples of programs that ended up with classes that recruiting services ranked very low, only to turn out to be some of the strongest in the nation. 


That's because it all comes down to how good a particular coach is at evaluating and developing talent.


Also, recruiting services tend to give anybody Bama recruits a fairly significant bump. It was ridiculous what some of these services did to Urban Meyer's classes when he was back at Florida. 

It's because most of the people who run these services know absolutely jack shit about high school football, or football in general. The staff at these websites boost the rankings of players who go to play under coaches like Nick Saban or Urban Meyer because they know that these guys are some of the best in the business at what they do, and that if they move these kids up, they will look good later when people are reviewing just how accurate their rankings were that year. 

They look at which schools and coaches are recruiting a player, how many scholarship offers a kid has and which schools are offering, all sorts of combine numbers which tend to be wildly inaccurate, and maybe a 5 minute highlight tape if they are up to it. 

Basically, the ability to win head to head battles in recruiting is important, but the rankings posted on recruiting services do not nearly approximate the rankings of these athletes given to them by college coaches. And even those aren't very likely to nearly approximate reality.


----------



## axl blaze

no getting over myself. I am a Buckeyes fan so seriously I am better than all of your teams. sorry, it's just how I was raised






remember this old commercial?


----------



## Droppersneck

axl blaze said:


> yeah the SEC is so bad ass! look at what Georgia Southern aka the University of Lysis did to your conference, Droppersneck!!
> 
> not even Purdue would lose to Georgia Southern. I bet Indiana would curb stomp Muchamp's Gaytors lololol



I may be mistaken but doesnt GAS have a natty? Also muschamp and his entire program stinks on ice and it is no secret. tOSU may be handed a chance a spot in the game every year but with those weak schedules you will never contend and you know this. 
0-10 in the BCS


----------



## axl blaze

it's so funny as to the extent tOSU is going to destory Michigan. it seems like Brady Hoke's years as a Michigan Head Coach are numbered, despite having a pretty good first year showing

also it's funny to be see the drastic change of perspective from older Buckeyes fans on the outcome of this rivalry game. back in the day, when the Big Ten was undoubtedly the best conference in the NCAA - the Buckeyes would usually win all of their games and be heading for the National Championship ONLY to be upset by an inferior UM team, in that last game of the season. so when I ask the older fags the common question around Columbus leading up this Rivalry Game of "hey, so how do you think the Buckeyes are gonna do against those fgts up North?" they will be all like "aww shucks, we SHOULD win, but you never know"

and then if you ask a Buckeyes fan of my generation on the outcome of the game they are all like "WE GONNA SMASH BRO HAHA MICHIGAN IS OUR BICHIGAN!" because my generation of Buckeye fans have really only seen the raping of the whore that is Ann Arbor

PS - SEC is overrated LOL. if Auburn beats Bama it will truly show just how overrated ya'll are, when the only premier team in your conference loses to a QB who can't even throw a football better than I can


----------



## Droppersneck

Its all relative I was used to getting raped by FL in my generation. My point still stands there are tons of prof teams up north and not many in the south so we funnel more resources to college athletics. tSEC is any given saturday and the ratings are there to prove it.


----------



## axl blaze

you funnel more resources? I could see your point if you were talking to a man from the North-East. but I live in Ohio, son. this State lives and breathes football, all the way from high school (the success of Ohio high school football has alredy been established by more ppl than me), to college (not even mentioning tOSU - look at half of the teams in the MAC and I even played on a roster for a bad ass Division 3 team), to NFL (two NFL teams in this State)

just because the South can't support the market with enough fans and financial support for an NFL owner to want to move his team and money there, ain't my fault

football may not have been invented in Ohio, but it surely was perfected here. Canton, Ohio - the pro football Hall of Fame, I'm looking North by North-East in your direction

most people here say football, God, and family - in that order


----------



## Droppersneck

Right well maybe columbus is the exception to the rule. Every other team in your conference could care less about CFB. Heck the UK games I went to this year the stands were filled to the brim and they knew they were going to get clown stomped before hand.


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> yeah the SEC is so bad ass! look at what Georgia Southern aka the University of Lysis did to your conference, Droppersneck!!



university of lystra, dumbs. you've met the woman, jesus.


----------



## axl blaze

all you women are just a pair of tittays to me, anyways


----------



## Droppersneck

Dude she will come through the computer and sass the crap out of you. Tread lightly axl!


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> all you women are just a pair of tittays to me, anyways



lol axl  you're welcome to crash at the swan house again any time you'd like, you adorable little shit


----------



## axl blaze

man I'm a veritable professional when it comes to taking shit from Kenickie 

and all you fuckers from the South or outside the State of Ohio (in this thread)

Happy Turkey Day ya'll - life would be boring without football and all of you fucks to argue about said football with


----------



## Droppersneck

I agree football transcends those that cant compose themselves online and it is gr8t to talk about even though my team will be mediocre for a indefinite amount of time just like yours. I need a regime change yall need a conference change but oh well.


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> it's so funny as to the extent tOSU is going to destory Michigan



charles woodson>david boston


----------



## shimazu

well idk are we talking pure football ability or bicep circumference?

david boston lol, havent even thought about that guy since he seemingly dissappeared from the nfl overnight


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

shimazu said:


> well idk are we talking pure football ability or bicep circumference?
> 
> david boston lol, havent even thought about that guy since he seemingly dissappeared from the nfl overnight



lol holy shit that goes way back. I remember when he signed with the Dolphins and only appeared in like two games the whole season. 


He was a total prick and everyone hated him, IIRC. I miss when NFL players used to have personalities, though. 


I mean with Ray Lewis (most people liked him), Terell Owens (most people disliked him), and Chad Johnson (loved or hated) all retired, who in the NFL has anything interesting to say anymore? It's become a race to the most generic possible personality so that being different doesn't end up making you miss out on some contract money down the line.


----------



## shimazu

yeah it really is pretty lame anymore. No Fun League as they say

TO used to talk shit on ray lewis before games and actually still show up over the middle, that one season was seriously the most fun Ive had watching football back in 04


----------



## China Rider

3 said:


> He was a total prick and everyone hated him, IIRC. I miss when NFL players used to have personalities, though.



jared allen, richard sherman, martellus bennett, and cortland finnegan come to mind


----------



## axl blaze

Charles Woodson > David Boston

but

Cris Carter > Charles Woodson + David Boston

and HOLY SHIT THERE IS FOOTBALL ON TODAY!!


----------



## shimazu

yo I just thought about it

what the fuck happened to Maurice Clarett?

he was real sick in that osu/Miami natl championship game


----------



## axl blaze

damn, you don't the saga that is Maurice Clarett? 

obviously he was a great player, as he only played his Freshman year, and was Mr Football for Ohio the year before

I'm sure you remember how he wanted to leave the draft a year or two early, with that one WR from USCw. well he tried, and from what I remember he wasn't allowed to play either college ball or NFL for a year - and he had to sit out

well he then received some prison time for being found in his Explorer ready for mother fucking war, Flesh N Bone status. I think he has tons of weapons and like full body-suit armor or whatever 

fast forward today, he is back at Ohio State, a changed man, getting his degree and I think playing on the rugby team


----------



## China Rider

tell us about marcus vick 

don't forget the mcdonald's story


----------



## shimazu

damn he just couldnt lay low for a fucking year and actually, uhhh, train for the NFL instead of being another stereotype? OSU recruite criminals on the low. Not quite Florida St status, but i mean if you start naming names...


----------



## Kenickie

I'm losing to Arkansas right now in the dumbest named game ever - "Golden Boot". Arkansas has this awful habit of beating us, at home, even at night. It's terrible. We've been playing each other for 112 years now, but the stupid trophy is a recent invention - right after SWC collapsed and Arkansas moved in with us.


----------



## Kenickie

jesus christ Les Miles is the best football coach of all fucking time. can i get a gif of that shit? he also kissed that one guy. way to go little freshman - 99 yard touchdown game winning pass. we'll be seeing landry on sundays.

they played neck and people shouted suck that tiger dick because bourbon and we're shitty people.


----------



## axl blaze

congrats on the win, you made me watch that last part of it. was good footballin'

I wouldn't want to lose to Bret Bielema either, indignant prick!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

China Rider said:


> jared allen, richard sherman, martellus bennett, and cortland finnegan come to mind



Jared Allen's only claim to personality is that he video tapes himself murdering deer from a tree with a spear. Big whoop. You're the biggest redneck in the NFL. Nobody cares. 


Cortland Finnegan? The fuck has he ever done? Gotten his ass whooped by Andre Johnson on national television?


I can't even place the other two guys. I mean, I've heard of them, but I have no idea what they look like. And if I don't know what they look like, it's because they aren't talking enough shit to get their face on TV. And if they aren't getting their face on TV, then they don't have enough of personality for me to say that they are like one of the old guys who used to have personality.


----------



## shimazu

richard sherman is a good playwr but he's no really like a likeable guy and kind of corny sometimes. its easy to talk shit as a CB when the rest of your defense, safeties especially, are debatably all-pro type players

he's not exactly deion sanders


----------



## axl blaze

3 said:


> Cortland Finnegan? The fuck has he ever done? Gotten his ass whooped by Andre Johnson on national television?



hahaha, I remember watching this. was one of the most entertaining watches in all of NFL watching

but nooo Finnegan "has attitude and is tough guy"


----------



## axl blaze

fuck ya'll


----------



## Droppersneck

lol hyde is playing well but considering the teams he has played I think Heisman is a bit much. Michigan at the end of the day is a super cupcake.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol Ohio just fucked themselves for nextweek


----------



## Bardeaux

So that literally couldn't have been closer. 

inb4 Axl


----------



## axl blaze

a great win!! this town is going ham, already

Brady Hoke really wanted to go for two right there?! football is a chess match, but also a game of percentages. as a Head Coach, you gotta take the better chances of kicking an extra point and tying it up for that crazy college overtime, where anything can happen

Carlos Hyde ran his ASS off. he is fast, and he runs over and through defenders. that's a guy that will be playing on Sundays

for real though, I tip my hat off to Michigan. honestly, the Buckeyes had a FAR superior team but Michigan played with fire, which was fueled by the fans in their stadium

another NCAA season in the books, another perfect regular season. read somewhere that this is Urban Meyer's THIRD SEASON with 20+ wins. truly college football royalty, that man


----------



## Kenickie

that was one of the worst fucking calls i've seen all year. catch the ball, tuck the ball, run FIVE FUCKING STEPS and it's called an incomplete pass? even tech fans can't argue with me on that one. wows.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Axl why aren't you a browns fan, living in Ohio and all


----------



## Droppersneck

tOSU will go to a damn good bowl. I am on edge with this Georgia-nerds game I wasnt expecting it to be this close.


----------



## shimazu

OSU still has to bea that OTHER team from michigan, dont overlook sparty!


----------



## Droppersneck

shimazu said:


> OSU still has to bea that OTHER team from michigan, dont overlook sparty!



Yeah but even with that loss they are looking at least the toilet bowl!


----------



## Kenickie

wow gurley


----------



## Kenickie

if alabama loses this it's the end of the SEC dynasty of NCs .... !!!!


----------



## Droppersneck

Holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Auburn VS FSU?


----------



## Kenickie

OH MY FUCKING GOD ITS OVER! GET READY FOR FSU OHIO STATE JESUS CHRIST!

i cannot believe what's happening

AUBURN IS PLAYING 'CELEBRATION' jesus christ!!!!!!1111!!!1!!111111!


Tigers v Tigers for SEC Championship!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Wow Alabama wow. Fuck yah auburn


----------



## Droppersneck

Auburn wins the SEC championship and tOSU wins against MSU you guys think it will be 

AU vs FSU or FSU vs OSU

Auburn schedule is unquestionably 100 times stronger than tOSUs and relatively stronger than FSUs. One loss SEC teams typically are favored to teams that go undefeated in conferences with a very weak SOS


----------



## Kenickie

people have this stupid hard on for ohio state going undefeated even though they were on probation so it would take some blessing from the fucking football gods to get an SEC team into the NC, i am so god damn conflicted


----------



## Droppersneck

Well tOSU has to play the hardest game of the year against MSU and still the BCS does take SOS into consideration even if ESPN has a hard on for tOSU. Auburn has a tough game against against whomever wins the east. Regardless FSU will probably win in any situation that arises imo


----------



## axl blaze

^ well I hope I don't end up eating crow, but I'm not too nervous about Michigan State. sure, they have a spectacular defense, but their offense is a joke



DrinksWithEvil said:


> Axl why aren't you a browns fan, living in Ohio and all



technically I live closer to Cinci, so you should be axeling me why I'm not a Bungles fan. but my dad's family is from Pittsburgh, so I was promptly draped in black and yellow, straight outta the womb (like Wiz Khalifa). plus, I live in Columbus, which is pretty much in the middle of Cleveland and Cinci. the whole Eastern Side of Ohio are mostly Steelers fan

AND HOW ABOUT THAT IRON BOWL?!?! Nick Saban - what were you thinking? one second left and you put in your second-string freshman kicker to kick a 57-yarder?! ridiculous. go for the Hail Mary, if anything

two great finishes for Auburn two weeks in a row. props to that team and their phenomenal run game

AND there's so much more football to watch today! FUCK YEAH AMERICA. I'm watchin' Clemson VS USCe and then maybe a dash of ND VS USCw, followed by A+M VS Mizzou. now that's what I call a Saturday Night Special!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ucla V's usc

let's go trojans baby blue forever


----------



## Droppersneck

The real surprise was seeing a good game out side of the sec/acc/B12


----------



## axl blaze

go watch some MACtion, Droppersneck LOL


----------



## Kenickie

what a weekend

lol my post count is pretty cool




<<<<<


----------



## shimazu

FSU vs OSU would be a good game, im not so sure one of those teams doesnt lose in their respective championships though

then im not sure wtf would happen

I cant really get as into college football as you guys though, just not really prevalent where im at


----------



## axl blaze

shimazu said:


> I cant really get as into college football as you guys though, just not really prevalent where im at



yeah, it's so strange to see how little college football is thought about in bigger cities in the North-East

trust me, pretty much everywhere else in the USA is college football jam central


----------



## shimazu

its all about college bball man. temple had a few guys go pro (wilkerson on jets, bernard pierce)

but usually, by the time college basketball starts, all the football teams are with nothing to play for


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol I was riding my bike to get some beer and I saw a family of Alabama fans right after the game 

and I screamed 

Goooo aburn 


and the daughter already looked like she was crying and the mom look so pissed and upset with me, and yelled 

fuck you


I love trolling football fans, Esp here because we get people from everywhere, so I ride my bike around looking for fans of a team that just got upset


----------



## Bardeaux

shimazu said:


> OSU still has to bea that OTHER team from michigan, dont overlook sparty!



I'll be in Lansing this weekend too. 

Maybe I'll get to participate in some good old fashioned college football riots.


----------



## axl blaze

I get all nostalgic over the epic college football riots of the 90s... 

kids these days! if you can't riot over a football game, then what can you riot about?!

Black Friday or Pokemon, I guess


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

axl blaze said:


> I get all nostalgic over the epic college football riots of the 90s...
> 
> kids these days! if you can't riot over a football game, then what can you riot about?!
> 
> Black Friday or Pokemon, I guess


how you couldn't of been more than 12 years old?


----------



## axl blaze

I was yeah, not saying that I was a part of them. actually my parents wouldn't let me go near campus (I lived close), after games due to the couch-burning shenanigans that went down - in the 90s

I just like riots. you of all people should feel me on that one, DWE


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Yes riots are good, it seems the closest thing to a riot here was a little thing after the kings won a few years back

and the little us open one


----------



## Droppersneck

In 2007 I was at the game where UK beat LSU on a defensive stop in triple overtime. We burned our couch in the street along with many others it was a wild time but you could hardly consider it a proper riot.


----------



## shimazu

rioting is fucking stupid


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

your avatar is fucking stupid


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## Kenickie

MIZZOU IS PLAYING ANDREW WK

YAY SEC

Tiger bowl y'all!


----------



## axl blaze

Andrew WK would be the ultimate stadium-rushing music

why are all SEC teams either Tigers or Bulldogs??

congrats to Auburn and Mizzou for turning around their respective programs by so much this season

I watched that Bama game with a friend who's a Bama fan. out of respect, I didn't cheer for Auburn too much...


----------



## Kenickie

there are three tigers and two bulldogs

tigers:
lsu (only real tigers, also the bayou bengals)
auburn (also have an eagle)
mizzou

bulldogs:
mississippi state
uga (*real bulldogs*)

others:
texas a&m (aggie - human mascot)
tennessee volunteers (volunteer - human mascot)
ole miss (racist human mascot, now 'rebel bear')
florida gators
alabama crimson tide (elephant)
arkansas razorbacks

we have the same number of humans as tigers.


----------



## Droppersneck

Kenickie said:


> there are three tigers and two bulldogs
> 
> tigers:
> lsu (only real tigers, also the bayou bengals)
> auburn (also have an eagle)
> mizzou
> 
> bulldogs:
> mississippi state
> uga (*real bulldogs*)
> 
> others:
> texas a&m (aggie - human mascot)
> tennessee volunteers (volunteer - human mascot)
> ole miss (racist human mascot, now 'rebel bear')
> florida gators
> alabama crimson tide (elephant)
> arkansas razorbacks
> 
> we have the same number of humans as tigers.



Wildcats are tiger esk
The commodore is a human?
Colonel Reb was not that racist. Now they have a racist black bear..


----------



## axl blaze

people can talk about how good Alabama and the SEC are, but I watched that whole game and they lost because special teams were atrocious - like comically bad. you can't completely fail in one phase of the game and expect to win or earn my adulation. Alabama's punting and place kicking literally made Jim Tressel vomit today

I guess I'm just lucky that my team has always had fucking aces high kickers/punters


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> people can talk about how good Alabama and the SEC are, but I watched that whole game and they lost because special teams were atrocious - like comically bad. you can't completely fail in one phase of the game and expect to win or earn my adulation. Alabama's punting and place kicking literally made Jim Tressel vomit today
> 
> I guess I'm just lucky that my team has always had fucking aces high kickers/punters




that's the joke - whenever nick saban would be asked about Les Miles crazy special teams behavior, he would say "special teams don't matter." 

boo on ya!

there were a couple points last night where i was like - les would do an on side kick right here. or les would fake it. too bad nick saban doesn't think special teams matter, eh?

i forgot kentucky and the cocks. wildcat is not a tiger - it's a large feral housecat.


----------



## shimazu

DrinksWithEvil said:


> your avatar is fucking stupid


The LA Kings have like 3 fans and everyone else just wanted to flip an old car and post a pic on the internet before "going to do the other options of a nice weather city"

"yeah #CaliSwag broo wheewww"

you dont know fuck about sports yet feel the need to try and force your way into conversations by just making generic ass statements that have no reasoning other than just lame ass, fabricated fandom. 

I'd tell you to shut the fuck up, but you actually embarrass yourself far easier when you stay posting so do what you do bro, I've been a professional sports fan for over 12 years not just a professional copy and paster


----------



## Droppersneck

axl blaze said:


> people can talk about how good Alabama and the SEC are, but I watched that whole game and they lost because special teams were atrocious - like comically bad. you can't completely fail in one phase of the game and expect to win or earn my adulation. Alabama's punting and place kicking literally made Jim Tressel vomit today
> 
> I guess I'm just lucky that my team has always had fucking aces high kickers/punters



Wasnt that their 2nd string kicker, but yes their special teams were ridic. Regardless top to bottom tSEC rules the roost in the BCS era and that is just fact. Now that is all I can say as UGA looked like shit against the geeks last night, but we didnt have Murray and had a ridiculous amount of injuries. That being said tOSU didnt look very special battling it out with that terrible Michigan team all rivalries aside.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ahh usc got wrecked by Ucla, to bad they lost last week the could of made the pac12 championship


----------



## Droppersneck

I bet you really miss lane kiffen ^^^^^^^^^^ lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Nah I'm a bruins fan, and morah is doing a great job these last two years


----------



## Droppersneck

Yeah UCLA always puts a squad together it seems lately.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Droppersneck said:


> That being said tOSU didnt look very special battling it out with that terrible Michigan team all rivalries aside.



Agreed.  Total cripple fight, but a fun game to watch.  Going for 2 was the dumbest shit I've ever seen in sports.  MSU is gonna win by 2 touchdowns.


----------



## axl blaze

MSU is going to win by two touchdowns?

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

maybe you haven't been watching this past decade, but Ohio State doesn't really lose to Big Ten teams. it's kind of our thing

have fun in the Sugar Bowl you SEC homers! the best team in your conference can't even kick a FG


----------



## Droppersneck

ChickenScratch said:


> Agreed.  *Total cripple fight*, but a fun game to watch.  Going for 2 was the dumbest shit I've ever seen in sports.  MSU is gonna win by 2 touchdowns.



Lol exactly. I am calling it now AU vs FSU in the BCSNCG.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I could care less who wins the BCS, I just think MSU is a better football team than OSU.


----------



## axl blaze

realllllllly, you do?

dude have you seen MSU even play a game? their offense is horrendous. tOSU might have the best offense in the NCAA, and a decent bend-but-don't-break defense


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> have fun in the Sugar Bowl you SEC homers! the best team in your conference can't even kick a FG



the only SEC chest beaters in this forum are myself and Pander, don't lump chicken in with us, he hates the SEC, the south, tradition, pride, etc etc. 

so far the only discussion i've heard is a clemson alabama orange bowl, i haven't heard anything about sugar.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I love the south you idiot.


----------



## Kenickie

hi cs how you doin' boo?

guy one:"i've been down here with you guys on this show for years now but i still don't get it - so the sec gets to play by a different set of rules?"
three other guys: "yes."
one: "why?"
guy two: "hey look, i'm from the midwest, and it took me years to get it, but i got it. give it some time. a one loss SEC team will always be considered better than an undefeated from anywhere else."

i lolled. this show is hilarious. those midwesterners who talk all funny and are kinda slow.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Hey babycakes, I'm good.  Watched the Barn game with Tim at the north highland pub.  It's a Barn bar and they treated me like family.  I've never seen a bar go as insane as that place did last night.  It was fun as shit.  I blacked out pretty good and kynd brother Braxton made me a chicken sammich at the Albert.  I just polished off a bottle of champagne, ordered Chinese take out and took a dump.  I think I'm better now.  Gonna watch the walking dead in bed.  Let's have a drink soon.


----------



## axl blaze

man I'm still laughing about Michigan State beating Ohio State...

I seriously wonder when the last time the Spartans beat the Buckeyes was??


----------



## shimazu

axl youre fucking blind if you think OSU has a good defense

MSU might not have a good offense but maybe you've heard of this shit called Special teams?

and not the special teams you used to be on at recess, the shit everyone forgets about in football

play field position, kick some fgs, maybe a defensive TD?, anything can happen, ask our resident Chiefs fan (or bama fans, if theres any on herE)

keep puffing your chest, this is MSU's natl championship game

and I barely even WATCH THIS SHIT


----------



## axl blaze

yes I am aware of special teams in the game of football

in fact, Ohio State has had the essentially the best special teams in the NCAA since the very first day Jim Tressel took over

good defense - yeah I think they have a good defense. sadly, our linebacking corps isn't what it usually is, but we have two defensive players that are destined for at least pretty decent NFL careers in Bradley Roby (CB) and Ryan Shazier (LB)

I won't stop puffing my chest until the Buckeyes lose. and since that hasn't happened for almost two years now, I really don't see it happening any time soon!


----------



## shimazu

oh this game just got a lot more interesting for me now

thanks for giving me a reason to watch College Football


----------



## axl blaze

don't worry, I will be here to eat crow if my team loses. but chances are I will be here to "puff out my chest" as you say, when my team wins


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

^FSU is legit this year. I fucking hate FSU, but they have more talented depth than I have seen on any potential National Championship squad since 2005 USC. As much as it pains me to say it, I don't see anyone beating them, whether or not Winston actually plays. They don't have a single weakness as a team, and considering they have gone from Christian Ponder to E.J. Manuel to Jameis Winston, I'm willing to bet the backup quarterback isn't all that bad. 



Typing that post out hurt.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah FSU has a killer defense. however, you really think they could win the National Championship without Jameis Winston? I seriously doubt it


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> yeah FSU has a killer defense. however, you really think they could win the National Championship without Jameis Winston? I seriously doubt it



The thing is though, despite all the hype he receives, FSU isn't where they are at because of Jameis Winston. They are where they are because they have talent and quality depth at every single position. They have no weaknesses. Honestly, while they aren't there by a long shot, they remind me of the early 2000's Hurricanes in that regard. 

I think that if Jameis Winston never existed, they would still be in the same exact position, undefeated and headed to the title game. Maybe they wouldn't have blown out quality teams like Clemson by so many points, but they would still be undefeated and favored heading into the championship game. The talent they have on the offensive line, at running back, and at tight end and receiver, is enough to make any quarterback look like a Heisman candidate. They are the strongest team I have seen in close to a decade, probably since 2005 USC (the one that won the 'ship, not the one that got upset by Texas, so correct me if I have my years mixed up). 


I root for FSU to lose every week, so I watch them a lot, but this season has been much easier on me since I pretty much accepted that one of my most hated rivals is going to win another ring this year. At least it won't be an SEC team this time around.


----------



## axl blaze

so you're saying you would be rooting for the Buckeyes against FSU, if that so happens to be the National Championship game?

the end most certainly is nigh, if so!!

and damn - just thinking about those early 2000 Miami Hurricane teams, led by Coker, has got me shaking in my boots. it really took a miracle (Maurice Clarett's strip) and some luck (calls by the refs), for tOSU to win that one in how many OTs it took


----------



## Droppersneck

It will be tough axl. MSU is the toughest game of the year for you guys. FSU is a shoe in/ AU not so much.


----------



## shimazu

3 said:


> The thing is though, despite all the hype he receives, FSU isn't where they are at because of Jameis Winston. *They are where they are because they have talent and quality depth at every single position.* They have no weaknesses.



you can say that about Alabama too though, and I'd take Winston over Mccarron all day

FSU played nobody this year, Clemson was just another overrated ACC team with a senior QB who was in the early Heisman race (all that adds into overrated)

Miami won their first 7 games iirc but also didn't really beat anyone spectacular now that we see Florida for what they are

1 loss SEC team is always going to deserve it more imo, but I'd rather just have a playoff so everyone can STFU


----------



## axl blaze

according to Jeff Sagarin, here are some of the schedule ranks of the heaviest BCS hitters:

Ohio State is ranked 61st

Auburn is ranked 26th

Michigan State is ranked 60th

Louisville is ranked 118th (LOL)

Georgia is ranked 8th (nice, they did have a brutal schedule, and all those injuries didn't help)

Alabama is ranked 48th

FSU is ranked 66th

Florida State is playing DUKE in their conference championship. funny how everyone shits on tOSU's scheddy but doesn't mention the inferior one of FSU


----------



## shimazu

shimazu said:


> y
> 
> FSU played nobody this year, Clemson was just another overrated ACC team with a senior QB who was in the early Heisman race (all that adds into overrated)
> 
> Miami won their first 7 games iirc but also didn't really beat anyone spectacular now that we see Florida for what they are



talking to myself here

FSU also DOMINATED their opponents in just about every game, not so true for OSU

and while that isn't really a good reason to put a team in/out of the Natl Champ, according to the BCS it is

BULLSHIT CHAMPIONSHIP SERIES

oh my bad I think by "everyone" you mean the national sports media

to which id say, local sports radio is always better, but my station dont really care about college football


----------



## Droppersneck

Regardless if tSEC gets into the natty they win. So that might shape who gets chosen for the big game.


----------



## Thanatos

Saturday predicted wins:

Spartans over bitcheyes
Mizzou over Auburn

Really I'm just hoping for an MU vs FSU national championship, I can't stand tOSU. So over rated and their fans suck so much. I'm looking at you axl, those 20 wins are worthless, your schools tradition is a sham and your fans are generally assholes that have little-no objectivity. You don't deserve to be in the top 5. FSU, Auburn, Bama,  and Mizzou are all better teams with much better SOS, non-conference games. And generally less stuck up their asses.


----------



## shimazu

meanwhile Jordan Lynch and Northern Illinois are like

who do we gotta stab to get in dis bitch


----------



## Thanatos

Lol the MAC will never get a shot at it, and quit frankly they don't deserve to even think about being in the top ten. May as well be in the FCS instead of BCS.
It's like when Boise State was undefeated for like 5 years straight, those wins may as well be losses in a major conference.


----------



## Droppersneck

entheo said:


> Saturday predicted wins:
> 
> Spartans over bitcheyes
> Mizzou over Auburn
> 
> Really I'm just hoping for an MU vs FSU national championship, I can't stand tOSU. So over rated and their fans suck so much. I'm looking at you axl, those 20 wins are worthless, your schools tradition is a sham and your fans are generally assholes that have little-no objectivity. You don't deserve to be in the top 5. FSU, Auburn, Bama,  and Mizzou are all better teams with much better SOS, non-conference games. And generally less stuck up their asses.



 + 1


----------



## shimazu

entheo said:


> Lol the MAC will never get a shot at it, and quit frankly they don't deserve to even think about being in the top ten. May as well be in the FCS instead of BCS.
> It's like when Boise State was undefeated for like 5 years straight, those wins may as well be losses in a major conference.



you sound like Axl or one of our resident SEC homers. wait, you are an SEC homer now I forgot

need a playoff system real bad, I fucking hate all this pointless banter

settle it on the field imo, not some political bullshit


----------



## Thanatos

^ that's why I'm so happy the BCS is on its death bed. I've never been a fan, can't stand the polls/computers.
Really tOSU has just been annoying me for about 15 years. Can't stand anything from Ohio besides Lebron.


----------



## Droppersneck

entheo said:


> Lol the MAC will never get a shot at it, and quit frankly they don't deserve to even think about being in the top ten. May as well be in the FCS instead of BCS.
> It's like when Boise State was undefeated for like 5 years straight, those wins may as well be losses in a major conference.



I remember when BSU lost to like nevada and all the "hate" people had for their gimmicky team was validated. With tOSU it is the same only the SEC has to validate their inferiority every 4 to 6 years.


----------



## Thanatos

Let's face it Ohio State has the most annoying fans in the world, with a supremely disguistinf superiority complex.
And they are named after a fucking nut.. I can't remember the last time any BIG 10 team desered as much publicity as Ohio State has gotten over the last 24 months.
Urban Meyer too, I really dislike that guy.


----------



## Droppersneck

Urban couldnt hack it in the SEC anymore so he chose to step down to a position that was easier on his health and family cant fault him for it. But yeah lets not pretend OSU is something it is not.


----------



## axl blaze

Urban couldn't hack it in the SEC anymore? you are a good troll, Droppers. or you just forget about the annual beatings Coach Urbz commenced on your Dawgs

I will admit that Buckeye fans have a superiority complex. but I mean, you guys just don't get it. since the day I was born Ohio State has been shining with greatness - you could say it has been a constant in my life. most of your teams are good for like two years and then suck for eight. well, imagine being good for your whole entire life? imagine having a tradition that is more closely related to a religion than just watching a game on Sundays... imagine these things and you can live, but for a second, in the elevated status that comes along with being an Ohio State football fan

and saying you hate everything about Ohio save for LeBron James is like saying you hate everything about Kansas City except for their barbecue sauce!


----------



## Thanatos

^ that's just it, the Buckeyes haven't been as good as you say for nearly as long. You have absolutely no objectivity, every statement you make about that university is riddled with hyperbole, lies, and general bullshit. 
Being from Columbus isn't an excuse to act like the DWE of fucking Ohio.

Btw, KC has a lot more to offer than BBQ. It's one of the best cities to live in, in the entire country, has amazing history of Jazz, a premier Art museum and a great place to raise your family. 
Dude you exude ignorance in 90% of your posts. I fucking hate the BBQ thing about KC...


----------



## axl blaze

the Buckeyes have been consistently good since the 1960s, man?

they just had a bad couple years in the 1980s. calling me the DWE of Columbus isn't even applicable, because the Chargers have never been consistently good

you don't know this, but this is something I know very well. I could give you facts, but those personal attacks hauled my way make me believe you don't even want to hear them

and I've given you mad props for how kewl KC is. I've been there. in fact, I've probably been to more American cities than as many times as you have even left your metropolitan area. you really think I exude ignorance in 90 percent of my posts, damn. I guess what can you expect from a Heat fan living in Missouri


----------



## Thanatos

I'm a massive Lebron fan since he played in highschool... I know you give KC props, but a lot of it is in an Indian giver context. Like oh yeah man such and such sucks but I like your music venues.. 

I'm mostly referring to you sports accumen. Living in a slave where winnig is bred into you tends to lead to over indulgence in myth rather than facts. By DWE of Columbus I mean that you don't really have much to say about any other set of teams not from your area, and at that it's all based on legacy rather than what's goin on right now. I'm not a fan of elitism, and that kind of seems to be your thing. It's nothing personal against you, I of course could never gather a real depiction of who you are as a man soley from your sports and Ohio centric beliefs, but as far as debate we are obviously on different sides of the table.

I love sports in general, something I had to learn growing up in the only time where my city wasn't owning the shit out of sports. That's why I love so many teams not from KC, I just don't beat the war drum here because arguin over sports is legit fun. Lol maybe it all goes back to how I was always the best at debate and told that I shoul have been a lawyer growin up.
The drugs just got in the way of the critical thinking and memory aspects...


----------



## axl blaze

I was told the same thing about being a lawyer. and I actually followed LBJ since high school as well, Akron St Vincent St Mary mang!! 

although I do see how I am an elitist when it comes to tOSU football, but you gotta realize that I am covering my ass from all the troll shit that I get thrown for being a Buckeyes fan. that's why I don't knock you in the NFL thread about being a Chiefs fan and sticking up for the Chiefs, when people are coming at you but saying that I only write about the Buckeyes in this thread is a farce. the game of football means a lot to me, and I spend a good amount of my time watching all kinds of games on Saturdays - even the late late games because I just like watching football

sure, I talk a lot of Buckeyes, but I do talk about other teams as well


----------



## Thanatos

^ I guess I just only see your posts that mention tOSU. I'll keep my eus open, and my mouth shut as far as being confrontational until further notice. Being cordial is generally a good idea unless its with DWE.
He never played sports or watched them until recently and it's painfully obvious, lol especially in cases such as where he thinks pass rusher is a position in football.

Man I can't wait for Saturday, the conference championship games are gonna be better than the Natty Champ game!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Hawaii football ftw


----------



## shimazu

axl blaze said:


> I will admit that Buckeye fans have a superiority complex. but I mean, you guys just don't get it. since the day I was born Ohio State has been shining with greatness - you could say it has been a constant in my life. most of your teams are good for like two years and then suck for eight. well, imagine being good for your whole entire life? imagine having a tradition that is more closely related to a religion than just watching a game on Sundays... imagine these things and you can live, but for a second, in the elevated status that comes along with being an Ohio State football fan



they've won 1 championship in the past 40 years. nbdjs


----------



## Droppersneck

shimazu said:


> they've won 1 championship in the past 40 years. nbdjs


*
They are 0-10 against the SEC in BCS bowl games*. Just b/c you are a huge fan axl doesnt make tOSU any less overrated. I can admit UGA is overrated many years and the high preseason rankings almost always annoys me. If we would have beat Bama last year we could have returned to greatness and won the NC but thats all here say. I have been a UGA fan since I was young and always will be but with our current situation IE Richt I have to accept mediocrity. And yes Urban clealry had major health issue caused by the stress of his job. So his transition was a Win Win: coach at the school of your dreams and remain a major player AND not have all the pressure of being in a top tier league. It is how I imagine BSUs HC thinks about his job.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

^Hasn't Georgia always been pretty much mediocre? I mean, I know you guys have been SEC Championship contenders for a while, but it seems like that's all you really strive for. You don't have the expectations of a Miami, Alabama, Florida, FSU, Notre Dame, OSU, etc.. etc.. where winning a National Championship is the only thing that is important, now matter how down the programs schools may be at the time. Weren't you guys pretty much even up with Georgia Tech at one point in your history? I was under the impression that before this recent decade of SEC dominance, Georgia and Georgia Tech were both pretty much the same caliber of school. I also remember Georgia Tech winning a title in 1980 (right year?), can't recall if Georgia has ever actually won one.


----------



## Droppersneck

3 said:


> ^Hasn't Georgia always been pretty much mediocre? I mean, I know you guys have been SEC Championship contenders for a while, but it seems like that's all you really strive for. You don't have the expectations of a Miami, Alabama, Florida, FSU, Notre Dame, OSU, etc.. etc.. where winning a National Championship is the only thing that is important, now matter how down the programs schools may be at the time. Weren't you guys pretty much even up with Georgia Tech at one point in your history? I was under the impression that before this recent decade of SEC dominance, Georgia and Georgia Tech were both pretty much the same caliber of school. I also remember Georgia Tech winning a title in 1980 (right year?), can't recall if Georgia has ever actually won one.



UGA won one in 1980 with Hershel Walker Tech won one in 1991 I think?? You are right we are always contenders but never quite there. I like Richt as a person but hate him as a coach and question his calls every game. I have always been a UGA fan so I am not going to just jump ship like so many chumps do. We dominate GAtech with their gimmicky offenses. GAtech was in the SEC back in the day -fun fact. like I said if we would have beat Bama in the SEC CG last year we would not be having this conversation. LOL@ miami and notre dame being mentioned with greatness.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Droppersneck said:


> UGA won one in 1980 with Hershel Walker Tech won one in 1991 I think?? You are right we are always contenders but never quite there. I like Richt as a person but hate him as a coach and question his calls every game. I have always been a UGA fan so I am not going to just jump ship like so many chumps do. We dominate GAtech with their gimmicky offenses. GAtech was in the SEC back in the day -fun fact. like I said if we would have beat Bama in the SEC CG last year we would not be having this conversation. LOL@ miami and notre dame being mentioned with greatness.



Just saying, you should be happy with where Richt has brought you. You guys were an afterthought before the SEC had its nice little run. Your program is elevated by a fuckload, top recruits who would never even think about going to Georgia over more traditional powers nearby like Florida, FSU, and Alabama are now heading to Georgia. 

Even so, when you talk to Georgia fans, you don't get the impression that title expectations are too high. That you guys would be content winning your conference every year. 


And that's where Miami and Notre Dame come in. Both schools have championship expectations. It might not work out every year, and both programs might have been down for a while (Notre Dame a lot longer, especially if you view last season's MNC appearance as the mirage it was), but the expectations are to win championships. They aren't content with beating rivals or winning conferences. In fact, a conference championship is essentially meaningless to most Miami fans, except as a stepping stone to being an improved team that is ready to rejoin the title picture and restore order. Even if when what they put on the field in a particular season (or a string of seasons) isn't excellent, they both have fairly recent histories of excellence that far surpass anything Georgia has ever done, beyond what I think your average Georgia fan would even dream possible for their program. So, yeah, I don't really understand you lol'ing at Miami and Notre Dame being associated with greatness just because they are currently down as programs. 


Although to be fair, Notre Dame is never getting back up. You need local talent in order to recruit a Title contending team these days.


----------



## axl blaze

big LOL at a Georgia Bulldawgs fan trying to take a Buckeyes fan off of his high horse. I mean 3, 4 said it best - you just don't know what it's like to be a fan of such teams like Alabama or Miami or Ohio State. you just don't have the tradition

and yes shimazu, one Nat'l Title in 40 years. but how many other BCS victories have there been? how many Rose Bowl wins were there? I don't think you are a big enough college football fan to remember when winning the Rose Bowl was essentially a National Championship. also Archie Griffin, the world's only two-time Heisman winner. also, countless winning seasons and lasting memories and Big Ten championships

UGA is one year away from being a cellar dweller for a decade. UGA will be the new Tennessee


----------



## Thanatos

1=1 axl, no excuses. The rose bowl has never been the same as the NationalChampionship seeing as its always been based on conference. Don't give me that bullshit.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

entheo said:


> 1=1 axl, no excuses. The rose bowl has never been the same as the NationalChampionship seeing as its always been based on conference. Don't give me that bullshit.



Actually, pre-BCS, if you were good enough to play in a major bowl game, there was always a chance that you were playing for a share of the national championship. 


If #1 Alabama chose to play #9 Michigan in the Orange Bowl, and Michigan won, then #2 USC having beat the living crap out #3 Texas in the Rose Bowl might have swayed some of the polls to vote USC #1 even though Michigan played in the supposed title game and won. As such, Michigan might have won the UPI while USC could have won the AP, with the other polls (close to a dozen I think) split between them. 


It was a very complicated and disorganized system. I know we all hate on the BCS, and I'm glad it is about to be gone too, but it was even worse before it. Believe it or not, the BCS was an improvement.


----------



## axl blaze

the Rose Bowl is a huge deal, I dunno man... not so much anymore, so I'm sure most won't agree with me...

and YES. College Gameday will be at Indianapolis for tOSU VS MSU Big Ten CG

about damn time. I really feel like making that drive, straight west on 70


----------



## Care

Wouldnt it be nice if there was actually a way to settle these arguments by having a playoff? The fact that this awful format has gone on for so long is really mind boggling.


----------



## Droppersneck

3 said:


> Actually, pre-BCS, if you were good enough to play in a major bowl game, there was always a chance that you were playing for a share of the national championship.
> 
> 
> If #1 Alabama chose to play #9 Michigan in the Orange Bowl, and Michigan won, then #2 USC having beat the living crap out #3 Texas in the Rose Bowl might have swayed some of the polls to vote USC #1 even though Michigan played in the supposed title game and won. As such, Michigan might have won the UPI while USC could have won the AP, with the other polls (close to a dozen I think) split between them.
> 
> 
> It was a very complicated and disorganized system. I know we all hate on the BCS, and I'm glad it is about to be gone too, but it was even worse before it. Believe it or not, the BCS was an improvement.



Lol it is still a disorganized system with BCS bias and what not. Sorry but tOSU has only gotten what it has gotten in recent years b/c it is in such a weak conference, cheating, and BCS bias. If UGA were in the B10 they would have had multiple titles by now; heck ole miss would probably have one. One NC in the last 40 years and 0-10 against the SEC in BCS bowl games puts tOSU into perspective imo


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Damn, sounds like Winston raped that girl but there just isn't enough evidence to prosecute at this point. That's fucked up.


----------



## Droppersneck

I feel bad for this girl but this is almost what you should expect when you go out getting drunk at parties being irresponsible with people that can do no wrong. This guy is a slime bag but with the NCAA,Tallahassee PD, and FSU behind him he is a force to be reckoned with imo


----------



## Kenickie

yep getting drunk means you get raped


bye bye boise, chris peterson and his brain tumor kid who he swore he would never take away from boise doctors are going to UW.


----------



## Droppersneck

Lol he was innocent the girl just didnt file the charges until she realized she could have a huge pay day with FSUs undefeated season.


----------



## Care

I believe she filed charges last year when he was a nobody...


----------



## Thanatos

Charges were never filed, there was an accusation that is all. 
Winston had been fully exhonerated.


----------



## axl blaze

I'm watching the SEC CG and rooting for Missouri, I guess

but damn entheo, Mizzou hasn't won an outright conference championship until the 1960s when they were in the Big Eight? that's a long time, bro...






O-H-I-O!!!!

damn, Auburn's special teams has been killing it the last two games


----------



## Thanatos

This game is gonna be a scary shoot out.

That stat was for outright titles. The big 12 didn't have championship games for many years.


Wtf @ onside kick!!!!!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol auburn


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, but you can still win an outright championship despite a CG, same for Big Ten

good luck bro, looks like a tough game

and HOLY SHIT AWW YEAH look at this new Nike winter sports commercial featuring Robinson Cano, Urban Meyer, the Horseshoe, and others:


----------



## Thanatos

^ there were no conference champions during those years, just BCS bowl bids


----------



## axl blaze

there were till conference championships man. just cuz you didn't win one, doesn't mean they don't exist. what they're saying was you could have been Co-Big 12 Champs, and this would happen a lot due to no Big 12 CG, but your team never won one outright

best College Game Day sign I've ever seen:

*"can't win the Big 12? join the SEC!"*


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Did osu lose?


----------



## shimazu

id be willing to bet that Missouri has had more impact players enter the pros over the last decade than OSU has


----------



## Care

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Did osu lose?



google is your friend


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

No time for that, while watching this auburn plz
 lose auburn


----------



## Care

Just saw that NIU lost last night... FML. If Fresno States defense was so awful against SJSU then we would be in a BCS bowl...

Oh well, tbh we didnt deserve it and would have gotten raped. Still would have been great for the school and program though.

Ill have fun watching Derek Carr in the NFL (he's the #1 rated Qb as of right now, pending underclassmen declaring for the draft). He is the real deal and will do much better than his brother.

Its time for Axl's bucks to prove they deserve a shot at the BCS title game. I have a sneaking suspicion that Michigan State is going to pull it out, but I would love for OSU to win because fuck the SEC. Either way there is a great night of football ahead.


----------



## axl blaze

props to Michigan State's QB Connor Cook. I didn't see that one coming, at all, from him


----------



## Care

Quite a shame, both of our teams tripped at the finish line this year. Gotta hand it to MSU for a well played game, looks like Auburn vs. Florida State for all the marbles.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Auburn has defeated two Top-5 BCS teams in 8 days. Ohio State has defeated two Top-5 BCS teams over the past 3,992 days.
The best two teams are playing for the natty.  FSU is really good.  It'll be a fun one.  Sorry, Axl, I was off by 3 points in my prediction.  I know it hurts, just drink more and be thankful you're not a Tennessee fan.


----------



## Kenickie

saw the last quarter, go sparty go go go


----------



## ChickenScratch

Y'all know me, fuck the SEC, but you can't deny actual facts.  The SEC west is the best football in the country.  Not the East , the East sucks, the East sucks like the Big 10, but not quite as much.  OSU needs to stop being the best team in Ohio and scheduling some decent out of conference games.  They exposed not only themselves tonight, but the entire conference.  I'll look forward to seeing good Big 10 football again, but it's just not there right now.


----------



## shimazu

axl I know youre probably already bummed and all so im just gonna pile on here and say I got FSU winning the natl championship but its gonna be a close game. 

but im sure the Capital One bowl will be entertaining

#OSUgreatness


----------



## ChickenScratch

Did y'all hear Langford getting interviewed after the the game?  Dat nigga can't speak English, but he fast.


----------



## Droppersneck

Droppersneck said:


> Lol exactly. I am calling it now AU vs FSU in the BCSNCG.



Exactly imo

Well we knew MSU was going to expose tOSU. I bet on it and won 150 bucks on bovada. Axl you are okay but your team sucks and is the definition of being overrated by the BCS/media. I am just glad we do not have to suffer through and terrible BCS CG with tOSU in it imo. 

BSU is to the MWC as tOSU is to the B10


----------



## ChickenScratch

Stanford is gonna but buttfuck sparty in the rose.  

I have a buddy that was in Vegas a few weeks ago and put down $100 on auburn to win 50 grand if they win it all.  He's a mess right now.


----------



## Droppersneck

ChickenScratch said:


> Stanford is gonna but buttfuck sparty in the rose.
> 
> I have a buddy that was in Vegas a few weeks ago and put down $100 on* auburn *to win 50 grand if they win it all.  He's a mess right now.



Good bet pre Iron bowl for sure. Yeah MSU sucks they just happen to be the best team tOSU played so far.


----------



## ChickenScratch

ChickenScratch said:


> Auburn is gonna back door a natty .
> 
> .


 Just cuz I really don't have much going on in my life.  It's the small victories.


----------



## shimazu

I wouldnt type any of this stuff if I didnt want to have it for future reference really

when I made that post right after I had forgotten the big ten now had a championship game and completely forgot about MSU tbh. 

Unless FSU has players suspended for "alleged" reasons in the time between now and the actual championship game (so in modern times, like a whole fucking month), I think theyre gonna take it this year. And im not even talking about Jameis Winston just like any of the other countless ex-cons they recruit down there


----------



## axl blaze

shimazu said:


> axl I know youre probably already bummed and all so im just gonna pile on here and say I got FSU winning the natl championship but its gonna be a close game.
> 
> but im sure the Capital One bowl will be entertaining
> 
> #OSUgreatness



you dumb, we're going to a BCS bowl

the combination of our record plus the allure of all the cash that the well-traveling Buckeyes fans will have in their hands almost always lends tOSU to BCS bowl game

honestly I'm glad my team lost. if MSU's no-name QB could do that to our secondary I truly fear what Jameis Winston could do to ours


----------



## cj

I want to see alabama vs ohio state in one of the bcs bowls.


----------



## ChickenScratch

crimsonjunk said:


> I want to see alabama vs ohio state in one of the bcs bowls.



It's gonna be Bama / Sooner in the sugar bowl.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Droppersneck said:


> Good bet pre Iron bowl for sure. Yeah MSU sucks they just happen to be the best team tOSU played so far.



Turns out, he was fucking with me.  

Ha! 

http://m.bleacherreport.com/article...-could-earn-him-50000-if-tigers-win-bcs-title


----------



## Droppersneck

Lol^


On a side not tOSU is terrible and deserves to go to a toilet bowl. What really sucks for tOSU is with this being the last year of BCS bias I do not foresee them going to a NCG in a very long time unless they start playing the SEC in their OOC schedule to prepare them for a post season play.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Droppersneck said:


> Lol^
> 
> 
> On a side not tOSU is terrible and deserves to go to a toilet bowl. What really sucks for tOSU is with this being the last year of BCS bias I do not foresee them going to a NCG in a very long time unless they start playing the SEC in their OOC schedule to prepare them for a post season play.



They don't need to play SEC teams, just someone worth a shit from PAC 10, big 12, etc.  shit, play fucking Louisville or UCF, someone with a relatively respected name.  Their out of conference schedule is just pathetic.  But then again, so is alabamas


----------



## shimazu

OSU should play Baylor in a bowl game


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

shimazu said:


> I wouldnt type any of this stuff if I didnt want to have it for future reference really
> 
> when I made that post right after I had forgotten the big ten now had a championship game and completely forgot about MSU tbh.
> 
> Unless FSU has players suspended for "alleged" reasons in the time between now and the actual championship game (so in modern times, like a whole fucking month), I think theyre gonna take it this year. And im not even talking about Jameis Winston just like any of the other countless ex-cons they recruit down there




Schools like FSU and Florida do not recruit criminals. This is an unfair and false generalization that has been made against these schools for over a decade since Miami got out of the so-called "recruiting cons" game. 



None of these kids become cons/criminals _until they get to_ Florida or FSU.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Who cares if they are ex cons, if they play good football, so be it.


----------



## Droppersneck

LOL@ Lane Kiffen


----------



## axl blaze

unconfirmed reports coming in the wazoo that Nick Saban will be taking the Texas job...


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> unconfirmed reports coming in the wazoo that Nick Saban will be taking the Texas job...



He's just trying to squeeze even more money out of Alabama. Dude is a relentless, greedy sociopath, but he is probably the best at his job in the nation, so we tolerate it as a society. He has absolutely no redeeming qualities besides being a hell of a football coach. 



Although to be fair, Urban Meyer is way sleazier. It's sad to me that two of the top 5 (and arguably the top 2) coaches in college football are such shit human beings.


----------



## cj

3 said:


> He's just trying to squeeze even more money out of Alabama. Dude is a relentless, greedy sociopath, but he is probably the best at his job in the nation, so we tolerate it as a society. He has absolutely no redeeming qualities besides being a hell of a football coach.
> 
> 
> 
> Although to be fair, Urban Meyer is way sleazier. It's sad to me that two of the top 5 (and arguably the top 2) coaches in college football are such shit human beings.



I hope your right. Word around town is he is in Austin negotiating right now.


----------



## Droppersneck

It is true NIck Saban and Urban Meyer are two of the sleaziest coaches of all time but they are good at what they do. Well except for Urban since his health scare. I will say Id rank John Calipari right up there with them.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Saban isn't going to Texas, but it's fun to watch bammer nation melt their tits off about it.  Fuck bammer, I can't wait until they suck again, which will be soon.


----------



## cj

If saban stays the sucking will have to wait a few years.


----------



## ChickenScratch

crimsonjunk said:


> If saban stays the sucking will have to wait a few years.



It ain't gonna happen over night, but bammers gonna bammer, I promise you that.


----------



## Droppersneck

I blame it on them cracking down on oversigning.


----------



## cj

ChickenScratch said:


> It ain't gonna happen over night, but bammers gonna bammer, I promise you that.



No doubt. Its a cycle.


----------



## axl blaze

ChickenScratch said:


> ... someone with a relatively respected name.  Their out of conference schedule is just pathetic.  But then again, so is alabamas



although I will admit tOSU's OOC schedule has been lacking lately (not for not trying on their part), a big misconception of the Buckeyes is that they have never played anybody OOC in the past, and aren't going to play anybody OOC in the future

the two best OOC home-and-home games tOSU played last decade were two games against Texas and two games and USCw

and here is a yearly look at tOSU's future OOC schedule, anticipated teams only:

*2014: *Navy @ Baltimore (only anticipated cuz it's at a neutral site) and Virginia Tech

*2015: *@ Virginia Tech

*2016:* @ Oklahoma

*2017:* Oklahoma, @ North Carolina (interesting)

*2018:* @ TCU, North Carolina

*2019:* TCU

*2020:* @ Oregon, Boston College (interesting again)

*2021: *Oregon, @ BC

*2022:* @ Texas

*2023: *Texas

that's a pretty damn impressive list, IMO


----------



## Care

What kind of garbled ass language was Winston speaking during his acceptance speech? I could only understand like half of what he said.


----------



## Kenickie

Well how do you do, Colorado State Rams? I didn't apply to your school because I didn't want to live in Fort Collins, but it's alright over there. bizarre that CSU is the flagship and not CU - CU is harder to get into.

The players sure gave Coach O some serious love, and why wouldn't they? 25 point rout to end their insane drama filled year.


----------



## axl blaze

Colorado State was good watching - mostly because I got to see some Joey Porter on television. it is great to know that J Peazy is trying to finish up his degree at CSU, getting that piece of paper for his mama. Porter is probably one of my all-time favorite defensive football players of all-time, some dudes you truly wish could be a Pittsburgh Steeler forever

and yeah Fort Collins is lame compared to Denver or Boulder

I was surprised to see Buffalo put up a stinker of a game against San Diego State. speaking of linebackers, Khalil Mack is probably the best linebacker in this year's draft. watch him go in the first half of the first round, no doubt!


----------



## Kenickie

we're being so nice to care right now.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ive been watching division 2 college ball today...hmmmmmmmmmmmmm not bad


----------



## Care

Kenickie said:


> we're being so nice to care right now.



Meh, it was a good season. Exceeded my expectations thats for sure and was nice to be in the national spotlight for a few moments. Looks like Derek Carr is going to get a shot in the NFL, and Davante Adams is very good too.

I actually missed most of the game because I was snowboarding today, caught the last 15 minutes. Yea, it was pretty ugly.

Bring the hate! I can take it.


----------



## axl blaze

Care said:


> What kind of garbled ass language was Winston speaking during his acceptance speech? I could only understand like half of what he said.



yah, that dude is retarded by even football player standards


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> yah, that dude is retarded by even football player standards




lol shannon sharpe


----------



## Thanatos

I'm so glad CFB is over, it's far inferior to the pros and is just an excuse for people that live in the sticks to get all chesty about sports. If you like NCAA more than NFL I hate you.


----------



## China Rider

i enjoy nfl way more as well

on a whole and favorite team basis

but the history/tradition in NCAAF is like nothing else, or will anything ever touch it

every home game is a guest listed class reunion featuring the youth and the elders
bringing out those feels of having a family,soaking in the nostalgic vibes, and creates ever lasting unity

at nfl games you just get to watch the game next to a guy who's on his 9th beer, mid-cheese steak and has this kid whose finally accepted that he's watching this entire game starving, dehydrated and holding it in, because it's been a nail biter and  is too scared to go to bathroom alone


----------



## axl blaze

you guys are both 100 percent right

I enjoy the NFL more because I'm a football purist, and the offensive and defensive schemes of the NFL are usually Aryan-type pure. sure, there are fads that come and go, but overall the players are just too quick on defense to try too much


----------



## Care

The NFL is better because the players are better, plain and simple.

College does have its own appeal, although I dont understand how someone can like college and not pro. To each their own.


----------



## shimazu

1. NFL
2. College Bball
3. NBA
4. NHL

imo


----------



## axl blaze

yeah but you live in the North-East - your opinion on college football is pretty much invalid

just like mines when I used to live in Boston. I didn't even allow myself to post in this thread for those entire two years. that's how hardcore I am, nigbro


----------



## MikeOekiM

1. NFL
2. UFC
3. NCAA Football
4. NBA
5. College Bball

right now I'm probably enjoying the NBA > college football tho


----------



## shimazu

axl I watched the Youngstown Boys 30 for 30, and wow you Ohio St fans have some real balls trying to talk down to anyone imo. Clarett was the only reason you won that chanpionship (forget the bogus PI call) and not even a year later the entire school turns its back on him and then everything blew up with the tattoo scandal years later anyway

your school is a sham of a university imo, and Miami was a far better team that year, you just had the best player. And you still told him to fuck off for something that happens on a weekly basis at some schools

Ohio SNAKE University


----------



## axl blaze

you're a dumbass for believing what the media spoon feeds you. Maurice Clarett was loved by almost everyone, including me. the only people that I remember talking shit about him were Michigan fans. LOL you watch a 30 for 30 and instantaneously some jabroni from Philly knows somethin' about college football gimme a break (I watched that too the other day fwiw)

there are going to be three major players for their university NOT playing in their bowl games:

*1) Michigan State's Mike Linebacker and senior leader on defense, Max Bullough, is suspended for the Rose Bowl match-up against Stanford. *this is a HUGE loss for MSU, as they are obviously a defensive-minded team, and I specifically remember Max Bollough's bald-head wrecking havoc on tOSU for the last three years (and he comes from a long line of Spartan family members who play football). details on why he was suspended are mum - but I am thinking a DWI? 

*2) Georgia QB Aaron Murray will not play against Nebraska.* haven't we seen this UGA VS NEB match-up before? oh yah, we did, it was last year. not having Aaron Murray under center will be too big of an obstacle for the already decimated UGA line-up, and it sucks to see Murray go out like this, because he has had a fantastic career a la "Fat" Matt Stafford, and will not doubt play in the NFL. I look for the odds to tip in the favor of the Cornhuskers, but with Murray no doubt UGA is the better team

*3) Michigan QB Devin Gardner isn't playing against Kansas State due to turf toe.* I know turf toe is a son of a bitch (thankfully I never got that one), but I do know players can wear some special type of shoe that is lined with steel to try to play with this injury. I suppose this injury is too tough to overcome though. I don't know much about Kansas State, but if they are worth their salt then they should overcome a team that is starting a true freshman QB in Shane Morris

wow, such injuries. except for Max Bullough - I wonder what he did? I can't find out anything about this. you know it has to be something nice and juicy if your senior captain and caller of all the audibles is called off for his penultimate game, the game he has worked his entire life to finally achieve


----------



## shimazu

yeah fuck the liberal media right bro? I dont know what to say except it came out of his own mouth

and thats the funny thing, I dont even watch this sht and I already knew Ohio St was gonna lose to msu dont get all salty at me bro. I laugh to myself when I read just about any of your posts in here but everyone has an opinion


----------



## axl blaze

^ in life, I am to entertain 

Jadeveon Clowney just got his second speeding ticket in two weeks?!

hot damn, SEC, I thought you all knew how to college football - all college town cops know you are supposed to ask for an autograph when you pull over the star football player

alright Lil Ceaser's Pizza Bowl! I wish I could play in that bowl, I've loved Lil Czey's ever since they used to set up shot in the corner of K-Marts back in the day. my mom would do the shopping, and I would steal X-Men figures, and ask her for some dat crazy bread


----------



## shimazu

little ceaser's is actually pretty up fromt about their food quality. Its called "Hot N Ready" not "Gourmet N Ready"

go in with 10 dollars and low expectations, youll leave happy


----------



## axl blaze

I am down with Little Ceaser's. imagine playing a bowl game with the Lil Ceaser's logo at mid-field and in the end zones LOL. all I can say is that if my team won there better be some mother fuckin hot n readys up in that locker room

so far on BGSU VS Pitt there has been players named Brownie Moore and Boo Boo Thompson (not sure about his last name)

it's like that Key & Peele episode tho. I'm drunk


----------



## Kenickie

college is fun because players make mistakes that allow for wild wild plays that never happens in pro. watching some teams (alabama) is like watching pro, and it isn't as fun watching their opponents get ground into dust. but i mean seriously - remember when RGIII at Baylor threw that pass that bounced off like two helmets and then was caught and went in for a touchdown? fun stuff like that never happens in pro.


----------



## axl blaze

I just wish you could drink beer when attending a college game

or actually maybe no, I've been to too many Buckeyes games, and I seriously think that might get a lil scary due to people not being able to handle their booze


----------



## axl blaze

wow this South Carolina VS Wisconsin game is a fun one to watch. I was surprised to see Wisconsin be able to run up and down and through South Carolina, but really despite having a solid front defense, Carolina's linebackers SUCK. just imagine how good JaDevon Clowney would be if he had a solid linebackin' corp

Connor Shaw is a very respectable QB, have been a fan of him his whole career. that trick play, double-reverse then pass to Shaw in the End Zone was just oh so Steve Spurrier!

Wisconsin looks so much bigger than South Carolina. but Wisco has some corn fed 310 pound white dudes and super cut 225 pound black dudes all on their team. I'm looking for a close game here, that is fun watchin'!


----------



## Kenickie

LSU is playing the shit out of neck


----------



## axl blaze

watching Iowa VS LSU now... can't believe Iowa even gave them a game, good for them


----------



## axl blaze

haha did Michigan State's Mark Dantonio just give a sly shout out to Rich Homie Quan when he said "some type of way" during the post-game, on-field interview?

wait, it looks like Rich Homie Quan is on the sidelines with the MSU players LOL


----------



## Droppersneck

Bama are playing like some fucking pussies. They are going to let stoops back up his anti SEC rhetoric. Just like my team dropping passes and shit I dont care if all of our first string is injuered..


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Boomer Sooner!!!


----------



## axl blaze

wow the SEC is looking pretty over-rated this year, just as most people thought. Big Ten looking solid (Iowa almost beat LSU LOLOL). can't wait for Auburn to get smashed in the NCCG, with their hilariously one-dimensional offensive attack

my two thoughts after the game:

1) Trevor Knight is going to be one helluva QB for the rest of his career for OU. I know Bama's secondary is pretty shaky, but he made them look like fools

and

2) damn how big is that true freshman RB for Bama?! he's going to be a MONSTER


----------



## Droppersneck

IDK axl why dont you post the bowl win records per conference so far lol. Yall are going to have a tough time with clemson IE the hardest game of the past two seasons.


----------



## axl blaze

your team lost to Nebraska LOL as if I can even do anything but skim your posts in this thread from here on out


----------



## Droppersneck

Yes and I already conceded to the fact that despite our ridiculous amount of injuries we still lost due to an idiot dropping a ball that was perfectly passed to him. Gurley was all we had and he made a valiant effort. You know you guys are going to lose and that has got to suck but just b/c it is you I hope you guys dont lose too badly.


----------



## Kenickie

dude now all Auburn's gotta do is win against FSU and they will have officially won the state of Alabama. Poor Bama fans. Gotta grit their teeth and bear it, fuckers.


----------



## Thanatos

Cotton Bowl tonight. Itll be a blast from the Big 12 past to see my Tigers play OSU tonight. I'm getting pretty pumped up.


----------



## cj

Kenickie said:


> dude now all Auburn's gotta do is win against FSU and they will have officially won the state of Alabama. Poor Bama fans. Gotta grit their teeth and bear it, fuckers.



We won 3 national titles in the last 5 years i believe it will be ok. A little perspective is a good thing.


----------



## Droppersneck

Okay so Axl do you want to do an avatar bet? Ill take Clemson straight up no points and you take tOSU. The loser has to use an avatar of the winners choice for no less than 7 days.


----------



## axl blaze

Charlie Bauman deserved it


----------



## Droppersneck

Dang Axl I will have to give yall credit that was a damn good game B Miller is going to be a baller half back in the NFL for sure. Also tSEC chalked up another win.


----------



## Kenickie

Warbaighgabahl dabo!


----------



## China Rider

Droppersneck said:


> B Miller is going to be a baller half back


and eric crouch says:


*NSFW*: 



hell naw....wat?


----------



## Care

[video]http://deadspin.com/its-amazing-how-sports-be-it-in-the-good-times-or-bad-1496462135/@v-sizzle[/video]

Sweet sweet tears of the SEC


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Feels good man


----------

